#lubuntu 2011-06-06
<Unit193> genii-around: Howdy!
<genii-around> Unit193: Hi :) Just seeing how many are here, someone asking an LXDE q in #ubuntu
<KM0201> o/
<KM0201> not that i'm all that smart.. :)
<head_victim> genii-around: what was the question?
<genii-around> I may return later
<genii-around> head_victim: "<volkswagner> how can I show "shutdown" and "Reboot" options running LXDE on Ubuntu 11.04?  Usually in Debian I add user to powerdev group, but this group does not even exist for 11.04"
<KM0201> genii-around: thats weird, thsoe options are there for me.
<genii-around> I just pointed them here in case someone around knows
 * genii-around waves, leaves behind a complimentary pot of coffee
<Unit193> Him and his coffee...
<KM0201> lol
<head_victim> volkswagner: so you've created a new user I assume?
<volkswagner> oops I tried to join #Lubuntu
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> you're in lubuntu
<volkswagner> Greetings then... LOL
<KM0201> o/
<volkswagner> how can I show in menu "shutdown" and "Reboot" options running LXDE on Ubuntu 11.04?  Usually in Debian I add user to powerdev group, but this group does not even exist for 11.04
<volkswagner> give permissions I guess may be better, but even logging in as root these options don't appear in the shutdown menu.... just 'logout' and 'cancel'
<head_victim> I'm trying to find something for you volkswagner, it's not something I've actually seen before
<volkswagner> I would have loved to use Lubuntu but my hard drive is limited to 512MB!  WebDT366 LX800 tablet
<head_victim> I can't see any groups for that actually, it's odd.
<head_victim> As I'm not the most technical person I know I'd suggest writing a quick email to the mailing list at https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop and seeing if someone there can help you further
<volkswagner> yeah, this little project has a few hurdles, this is one of my last major hoops I hope
<head_victim> I'd say it's got something to do with being a minimal install but I'm not sure what else you'd need to install to make it work
<KM0201> hmmm
<volkswagner> head_victim: thanks, I'll send out an email, folks at #ubuntu sent me here, as nobody there had any input :(
<head_victim> volkswagner: no problems, there's usually someone hanging around in here.
<KM0201> where's Unit193 ?
<KM0201> or bioterror
<LAcan> guys, im thinking of setting up a webcam surveillance system on my lubuntu box... any tips or ideas?
<head_victim> LAcan: I've heard good things about zoneminder
<LAcan> ya im taking a look at that right now
<LAcan> any tips on picking a cheap webcam that will work easy with lubuntu?
<head_victim> Depends on what you call a webcam and depends on what you call cheap ;)
<head_victim> If you just want a USB based thing I"d look at http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/cameras
<head_victim> For real ip cameras, I have no idea sorry
<LAcan> cheap webcam
<head_victim> http://www.zoneminder.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_hardware has a list
<head_victim> But none of them really give prices
<LAcan> ya ill just head to chinatown... thanks for the list, but it seems a little sparse.. does ubuntu maintain a lrger list or is that it?
<head_victim> The main thing to look for is that it's UVC compliant
<LAcan> UVC?
<head_victim> But most cheaper stuff won't say much of anything.
<head_victim> If you can, take a Lubuntu laptop with you and see if you can plug it in before buying
<LAcan> i have ubuntu on both my lappies but lubuntu only on desktop...
<head_victim> If it works on Ubuntu it should be working on Lubuntu
<LAcan> kk
<LAcan> whats UVC?
<head_victim> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB_video_device_class
<LAcan> head_victim, from reading that link it seems that anything "certified for vista" or 7(?) must be UVC compatible... safe to assume that those will work with ubuntu?
<head_victim> I hate assuming anything with hardware but seems plausible.
<head_victim> I generally go look for what I want, come home and google it to make sure it works, then go back and buy it.
<head_victim> It's save me heaps of heartache over the years.
<jmarsden> head_victim: If you take a smartphone with you, you don't need to do the "come home and" and "then go back and" steps :)
<head_victim> jmarsden: touche. I've only very recently acquired a smartphone though ;) Also I don't usually "go out" and look, it's usually all looked up online first, then ordered, then picked up.
<jmarsden> I'm fortunate, in that my work pays for my smartphone... and I usually shop online too, but when I am out and see a "bargain", it is very handy to be able to google it to both check prices and check Linux compatibility, before removing the debit card from my wallet :)
<head_victim> I just got a Motorola Defy for free with my current provider. I don't ever pay for phones, providers here generally have a small, lower end of phones to give away for nothing if you sign up for 24 months.
<bioterror> KM0201, I was sleeping
<KM0201> bioterror: no biggie.. someone above had an interesting issue i'd not heard of
<bioterror> that power thingie to menu?
<KM0201> no
<KM0201> iirc, shut down and restart, were not in his "logout" menu.
<KM0201> it wasn't to long ago, i think your name was in the room, scroll up to the last bit of conversation here, genii-around, and headvictim
<bioterror> I checked
<bioterror> he talks about menu
<bioterror> but I'm still a little tired :D
<bioterror> and now I'm off to work, laters ;)
<KM0201> yeah, i was gonna ask him that, then he disappeared, from what i gathered (between here and #ubuntu) when he clicked logout, shutdown and restart, werenm't in the options that popped up
<KM0201> have fun
<jmarsden> head_victim: I meant work pays not just for the physical phone itself, but for its monthly usage charges :)
<head_victim> jmarsden: ah ok, I never use up the allowed amount on my plan as it is. But always good to have someone else paying for things
<jmarsden> KM0201: The issue with the missing shutdown and reboot buttons has been traced to starting X using startx instead of using LXDM starting automatically, so the tester was (accidentally) running a default LXDE theme not the Lubuntu theme...
<KM0201> ohhhhh.. ok
<KM0201> so he just needs to start lxdm automatically
<KM0201> why would he need to use startx anyway?
<jmarsden> well, his installation won't quite to that, but if he starts it using sudo service lxdm restart    it works , or something close to that.
<KM0201> ic
<jmarsden> His Alpha 1 install drops him to a shell prompt, for unknown reasons.
<KM0201> oh ok.
<Unit193> Isn't startfluxbox also the right command? (Was in an older version)
<jmarsden> We've got fluxbox in the default Lubuntu install??  Really?
 * jmarsden checks...
<jmarsden> Unit193: That doesn't seem to be there for me in Lubuntu 11.04 or in 11.10 Alpha1
<Unit193> jmarsden: I didn't think so, but that command did work at some poing >.>
<jmarsden> Perhaps Lubuntu switched from fluxbox to openbox at some point in its history.
<Unit193> jmarsden: startlubuntu works for me, how about you?
<jmarsden> Unit193: Yes, that's probably what he should use.  I didn't know it existed, I get the GUI automatically on my VMs and on the 'real' PCs I have installed Lubuntu on, so far.
<head_victim> Yeah the only issue I've had with my VM of 11.10 is the icons which is already reported
<head_victim> Oh and the desktop doesn't automatically resize when I click and drag the corners of the virtualbox program. But that's hardly a bug.
<jmarsden> head_victim: The autoresize thing only works in virtualbox after you install the guest additions... did you do that in your alpha1 VM?
<head_victim> jmarsden: yeah I thought I had, at least it said it had
<jmarsden> I don't remember if I did that to by lubuntua1 VM, I'll check
<head_victim> Just doing it again to double check
<head_victim> Hmm failed, I'll retry and paste the error
<head_victim> Can't copy from the window, odd
<head_victim> Hmm screenshot is too poor quality to read
<head_victim> OH wait, it's whinging that it can't build kernel modules, I will install build-essentials and retry
<jmarsden> Sounds like a plan :)
<head_victim> I don't recall seeing an error msg the first time though
<head_victim> Lets see if this works
<head_victim> Well now it sort of works
<head_victim> Ah there we go :D
<jmarsden> Seems to work for me, but takes its time for the panel to resize :)
<head_victim> Nice work, only using 90 MB of RAM on base install. Yeah I wasn't allowing enough time. Sometimes I even had to use a shortcut to bring up a terminal to make the panel come back
<head_victim> Base up to date installation is 2.12 GB for /
<jmarsden> Well, that's the result of "this time we will leave recommends turned on" -- I think we might be able to optimize away some of that extra baggage later.
<head_victim> Extra baggage? 2GB installation?
<head_victim> Or the 90MB of ram?
 * head_victim is installing libreoffice for kicks
<jmarsden> More than 2GB of installation.  90MB RAM is probably fine.
<head_victim> I just installed libre office and set the language to enAU we'll see how much more that takes
<head_victim> Bugger all, still under 2.5
<head_victim> So is the goal fitting it to a 2gb hdd? I can't seem to find much of anything in use less than 4
<jmarsden> I'm not sure that is an official goal, but some early netbooks did come with 2GB SSDs.
<head_victim> Ah fair call then.
<head_victim> I can only remember the eee's with 4 but if 2s are out there may as well try :D
<jmarsden> head_victim: 2GB eee pc: http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4209
<jmarsden> But now I need to sleep...
<head_victim> Night mate
<poltak> nitenite
<poltak> sweet dream and think of me.
<elros> hi
<elros> i'd like to propose some changes to the lubuntu-desktop package, is launchpad's blueprints the proper area for that?
<head_victim> elros: either there or the mailing list
<elros> thanks
<head_victim> elros: no worries, I look forward to hearing about your ideas
<elros> it seems that I cannot add blueprints to lubuntu-desktop in launchpad
<elros> my proposal would be to drop some packages from dependencies to recommends, in the manner of xubuntu-desktop
<elros> that would make the installation more flexible for users
<elros> it's of course possible that there's been previous discussions about default applications for the desktop
<[deXter]> Hi all
<[deXter]> Lubuntu doesn't seem to recognise my sound card
<[deXter]> But it works fine in Ubuntu
<head_victim> elros: I think there will be a few changes in that regard when we move to the official build servers
<[deXter]> Any help will be appreciated, thanks.
<head_victim> [deXter]: what sort of video card?
<[deXter]> head_victim, sound, not video
<head_victim> Sorry, thought sound, typed video
<[deXter]> according to AlsaMixer it's an "HDA ATI SB"
<[deXter]> there's also an HD-Audio  Generic, but that's the HDMI port
<head_victim> So is anything showing at all in Lubuntu? Last time I saw this issue it was trying to use the HDMI audio instead of the sound card.
<[deXter]> That could be the issue - how can I fix that?
<[deXter]> I don't have any HDMI device to test if that's the case..
<head_victim> There'd be some way of doing it through alsamixergui
<[deXter]> head_victim, a guy in #ubuntu said
<[deXter]>  sound settings -> hardware -> select required output
<[deXter]> But there's no such option  in lubuntu :/
<head_victim> [deXter]: yes, but I think Lubuntu handles sound differently
<head_victim> [deXter]: go to a terminal and type "alsamixer"
<[deXter]> Then?
<head_victim> It should pop up a window with some bars
<[deXter]> yep
<head_victim> Press F6 to select a card and it should give you several options
<[deXter]> The default card is HDMI
<head_victim> Ah change that to the other one
<[deXter]> so how can I change that
<head_victim> Up and down arrows and then the enter button
<[deXter]> Yeah but I can't play anything still..
<[deXter]> It's not changing the default card used by the system
<elros> head_victim: I think I'll wait for the topic to arise in the mailing list and then pounce
<head_victim> I'd also check all the values are not muted and up high enough
<head_victim> elros: fair enough, I'm not a developer myself so don't know exactly what's involved.
<[deXter]> head_victim, Yep they're all up high and not muted, it's clearly using the wrong sound card
<head_victim> [deXter]: odd because going to alsamixer and changing it there SHOULD have changed it
<head_victim> Maybe it needs sudo ?
<[deXter]> O.o
<head_victim> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10433081
<[deXter]> Hmm, no go
<[deXter]> head_victim, Fixed it :)
<[deXter]> I had to edit alsa-base.conf and change the index of the driver
<[deXter]> So it doesn't get index 0 which is the default
<[deXter]> after that I restarted alsa
<head_victim> [deXter]: glad to hear you got it sorted, sorry I couldn't help quicker
<[deXter]> and now in alsamixer the default card is shown :)
<[deXter]> head_victim, How and where can I file a bugreport? :)
<head_victim> Not sure if that would be an alsa bug or a Lubuntu bug?
<[deXter]> Well it's not present in Ubuntu or Mint
<[deXter]> so unless they fixed it internally and havent submitted it upstream..
<head_victim> Hmm compare alsa versions?
<[deXter]> hmm
<[deXter]> it's the same version
<[deXter]> 1.0.24.1
<[deXter]> Well, according to distrowatch, anyways
<head_victim> Hmm well alsa don't use launchpad for bug tracking but you can file one against Lubuntu at https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop if you think that's the best place for it
<[deXter]> thanks
<jgratero> Trying to force an app into autostart
<jgratero> but having some doubts here
<jgratero> guides over LXDE autostart talk about an autostart folder in the .config folder
<jgratero> I have no such folder
<bioterror> common sense says to create one
<jgratero> I haven't thought about it
<jgratero> thanks
<bioterror> you're welcome ;)
<jgratero> I was trying to install dropbox, so far I was ok
<jgratero> but I needed to adjust the autostart option
<bigjocker> I had to come here and say that lubuntu has returned the fun to linux :D
<bodhi_zazen> bigjocker: lubuntu is nice
<silverarrow_> can dillo be used in lubuntu?
<silverarrow_> a tiny browser
<silverarrow_> I am using opera
<silverarrow_> so no dillo?
<KM0201> silverarrow_: if it's a linux app, i don't see why you couldn't use it
<KM0201> !info dillo
<ubot5> Package dillo does not exist in natty
<silverarrow_> I discovered that too
<KM0201> !info epiphany
<ubot5> epiphany (source: epiphany): clone of Boulder Dash game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-4 (natty), package size 85 kB, installed size 296 kB
<KM0201> !info epiphany-browser
<ubot5> epiphany-browser (source: epiphany-browser): Intuitive GNOME web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.30.6-1ubuntu5 (natty), package size 344 kB, installed size 968 kB
<silverarrow_> and on the dillo homepage there's no direct download eiter?
<KM0201> silverarrow_: i know dillo is a browser, what is it, a text browser?
<silverarrow_> I can try epiphany
<silverarrow_> only text, no pictures, flash or scripts
<KM0201> !info links
<ubot5> links (source: links2): Web browser running in text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3~pre1-1 (natty), package size 500 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<silverarrow_> cool
<silverarrow_> lots of browsers I never knew about
<KM0201> there's a bunch.
<silverarrow_> I discovered dillo in the latest puppy linux
<Ahmuck> what's stable?
<Ahmuck> LTS?
<Ahmuck> 10.10?
<bioterror> 11.04 ;)
<bioterror> 10.04 is "stable" as it supports i586 machines
<bioterror> lxde is so new, that it evolves all the time ;)
<elros> Ahmuck: 10.04 is the LTS version, becomes obsolete with 13.04, the biggest drawback with it is the 0.5.2 pcmanfm
<elros> if you want the improvements with 0.9.x, then you can install 11.04 (or even 11.10 if you feel the need)
<szczur> elros, in lubuntu ppa there is pcmanfm 0.9.8 available for lucid
<elros> sounds good, i think it's worth the upgrade
<phillw> elros: Ahmuck 10.04 Lubuntu is NOT an LTS, it is a stable beta. The very small team have, however, committed themselves to supporting via the ppa all things that are possible for as long as possible (The hope is that we can treat it as an LTS, but we are scarce on devs). Lubuntu's 1st LTS will be 12.04.
<elros> phillw: thanks for the correction, I'll advise everyone to keep upgrading
<elros> also because there's less fuss/development with lxde than with gnome
<phillw> 10,04 still uses the ppa, the devs (and they are few), are about to get their heads around the 'official' iso building stuff, along with dev work for 11.10. The commitment is there, and they will do everything that they can. There are, however, only so many hours in a day for our devs who also have full time jobs.
<phillw> Unless some one specifically needs 10.04 (for the i586 chips), my honest advice would be to run with 11.04.
<phillw> I will enquire as to when pcman thinks he may be able to backport the most stable pcmanfm into 10.04.
<dzone> Hi all, is Ubiquity crash during install fixed already?
<dzone> I can't install neither Ubuntu nor Lubuntu :(
<bioterror> !mini | dzone
<ubot5> dzone: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bioterror> you can take mini or alternative
<dzone> Ok, but a week ago I tried  to install Lubuntu and Ubuquity crashed, will MiniCD install go trough full installation without ubiquity problems?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> when you have mini installed, you need to install lubuntu-desktop
<dzone> bioterror, I'll try it, Thank you!
<bioterror> I recommend twisted pair cable connection
<bioterror> ethernet
<bioterror> during the installation
<dzone> I agree but I have only WiFi Connection, will it work?
<dzone> with external wifi adapter tp-link
<bioterror> I dunno, I've never used wifi with minimal. even considered that option
 * phillw there is no WiFi in the minimal install system - it MUST be hooked up by ethernet.
<dzone> Thanks!
<phillw> dzone: if ubiquity is failing because of lack of RAM (you need ~256) there is an alternate iso at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#10.10 Which should install without Ethernet
<dzone> I have 256 but it crash
<dzone> I dont know if it is because of the RAM, I want Lubuntu because it is lighter for my old PC
<dzone> Thanks for helping me! See you again here ;)
<elros> dzone: if you are very low on memory / disk space, you can also skip lubuntu-desktop and install just lubuntu-core
<dzone> will it give me Lubuntu desktop interface
<elros> it will give you the bare essentials
<elros> remember to install lxterminal alongside it :)
<elros> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/lubuntu-desktop and http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/lubuntu-core
<dzone> aha, ok. I need only the simple things
<dzone> I am not developer :D
<dzone> I see the difference in these two links :)
<elros> if you don't need all of lubuntu-desktop, install lubuntu-core and other packages when you need 'em
<dzone> yes, I think this is my way to Lubuntu
<bioterror> you can then also drop lxde and use plain openbox with tint2 or another panel
<elros> just remember, that if you ask questions, people on this channel will assume that you have lubuntu-desktop, so "buyer beware"
<bioterror> elros, people nowdays likes to have a complete desktop environment
<elros> and you will get one with lubuntu-desktop
<dzone> I like the complete  desktop, bt I just don't need it on that old PC
<dzone> so I'll play around the core
<dzone> Thanks guys, and good night! See you!
<bioterror> silverarrow, you have your aeropress? :)
<silverarrow> no, it is slow
<bioterror> :(
<silverarrow> I have ordered
<silverarrow> maybe tomorrow
<silverarrow> not unlikely
<silverarrow> so you aeropress has been in used today?
<bioterror> sure :)
<bioterror> I use it every day
<bioterror> and I love it
<silverarrow> cool
<silverarrow> it comes with 300 something filter pads
<bioterror> makes me pour my coffee at work down the drain
<bioterror> 350
<bioterror> you can reuse them
<silverarrow> like a years supply, if I don't go totally mad using it all the time
<bioterror> yeah, but new box of filters costs like 9euros
<silverarrow> I see
<bioterror> not that expensive
<silverarrow> yes, no problem
<bioterror> good night
<silverarrow> and 350 is plenty
<silverarrow> good night
#lubuntu 2011-06-07
<bella> I can't get the graphical installer to load with 190mb ram is there an alternate install or mini iso for 11.04?
<MK``> you can use the mini iso yes
<bella> i could only find an alternate for 10.10
<bella> where can i find the mini iso?
<MK``> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<bella> ty
<moogiig> ls
<mossyfunk> Anyone else had problems connecting to wireless networks with 11.04? wired works and i can see my wireless network available, i connect, put in password and it just stays connecting forever. I can connect to this network fine on 3 other operating systems.
<KojiroAK> On Xubuntu I have the drivers for Samsung CLP-325 on Lubuntu they are missing, what do I have to install to get the drivers? (Lucid)
<KojiroAK> Actually the Drivers are for CLP-315
<bioterror> both uses the same CUPS
<KojiroAK> bioterror: Why are then the drivers missing?
<elros> KojiroAK: do you have package splix installed?
<KojiroAK> elros: yes, i did, but it doesn't offer 315.
<KojiroAK> elros: However i found a ppa for thr unified-drivers, i think i gonna to use them
<KojiroAK> -to
<KojiroAK> elros: I'm not on the Laptop right now.
<elros> ok
<elros> just remembered that CLP-510 used splix, so maybe others use it too
<KojiroAK> elros: Jep, by searching for Samsung in Synaptic i found Splix.
<silverarrow_> does anyone use xChat?
<jgratero> I do
<silverarrow_> I can't figure out how to edit servers not on the list?
<jgratero> depends on the server
<jgratero> I did it with a server I use, IRC Hispano
<silverarrow_> I don't know really
<silverarrow_> irc.2012info.ca
<silverarrow_> it's like it willnot take
<silverarrow_> and I did not just post that
<silverarrow_> I don't know why I make it so difficult?
<jgratero> let me check
<silverarrow_> I have tried connect right after filling in the "add network" bar,
<silverarrow_> and I have tried to edit after filling in the server, but it sort of will not work at ll
<silverarrow_> it's like it ignores irc.2012info.ca totally
<silverarrow_> I probably make some kind of very basic error
<silverarrow_> jgratero, can you connect to the server? enter any of the room?
<silverarrow_> the main room is #nexus
<jgratero> let me try
<jgratero> yes
<jgratero> it wen through
<jgratero> went
<silverarrow_> what?
<jgratero> I mean, I got connected
<silverarrow_> I cannot see where I do wrong?
<jgratero> you have to put it like this
<jgratero> irc.2012info.ca/6667
<silverarrow_> but very usefull to know you make it work
<jgratero> no problem
<silverarrow_> hmm
<silverarrow_> like fill in irc.2012info.ca/6667 in the bar and press connect?
<silverarrow_> no edit fuzz?
<jgratero> you have to add the channel first
<silverarrow_> ¡@£$"#%
<jgratero> list of networks
<jgratero> new
<jgratero> add, I mean
<jgratero> on the servers for your new network, you add it just like that
<jgratero> irc.2012info.ca/6667
<silverarrow_> I am on the server
<silverarrow_> thaks thanks thanks!!!
<silverarrow_> I did it for the window, it worked
<silverarrow_> from
<jgratero> no problem
<john_rambo> Hi, is there a mplayer plugin in the repos ? Cant find it .....Please tell me the package name
<john_rambo> mplayer plugin for Firefox
<silverarrow_> it should be thee
<silverarrow_> for the gnomeplayer?
<silverarrow_> or vlc
<silverarrow_> I never could make youtube open in browoser via vlc or mplayer
<john_rambo> silverarrow_, The mplayer pluging for Firefox which allows for videos to play inside the browser
<john_rambo> plugin*
<john_rambo> silverarrow_, Youtube offers flash video
<silverarrow_> wait
<john_rambo> ok
<silverarrow_> I don't seem to have one for the mplayer in lubuntu
<silverarrow_> only for vlc
<john_rambo> silverarrow_, See ?
<john_rambo> silverarrow_, Okay  ...then I guess I will have ti use vlc
<john_rambo> silverarrow_, Thanks
<silverarrow_> bioterror usually knows about this
<john_rambo> silverarrow_, Wait  gecko-mediaplayer ..........got the info from #mplayer
<john_rambo> silverarrow_, Done !!!!
<silverarrow_> cool
<silverarrow_> what is the name of the package?
<john_rambo> silverarrow_,     its    " gecko-mediaplayer"
<silverarrow_> gecko opens in lubuntu?
<silverarrow_> from package manager or the terminal?
<john_rambo> silverarrow_, Terminal
<silverarrow_> sudo apt-get?
<john_rambo> silverarrow_, Yes
<silverarrow_> can I mess up trying to install it?
<silverarrow_> I never managed to fix contradictory package installs lol
<john_rambo> silverarrow_, Dont think so .......just install it & restart FF if its already running
<silverarrow_> ...it usually ends in new clean install
<silverarrow_> horrible thought right now
<john_rambo> silverarrow_, I am running 10.04 ...... You ?
<silverarrow_> can't remember, I have to check
<john_rambo> silverarrow_, check the distribution version ?
<silverarrow_> I have 11.04
<silverarrow_> sorry, I forget numbers
<silverarrow_> but I try to have the latest version
<john_rambo> silverarrow_, I forget dates ... sometimes even year
<silverarrow_> lol
<silverarrow_> I mess up days, when I have had a night watch or something like that
<silverarrow_> year, I don't think have happened yet
<silverarrow_> might happen any day now lol
<silverarrow_> If I don't sleep at night, it's like I loose a day
<john_rambo> silverarrow_, I hope we dont get scolded for turning this channel into offtopic
<silverarrow_> well, not my be
<silverarrow_> perhaps some of the mods lol
<silverarrow_> they are really strickt on the ubuntu channel
<john_rambo> silverarrow_, Yes  ...... Its chaos there ...I like this one ...its calm & quiet
<silverarrow_> as long as it's not anyone buisy with help, it can't be interfering?
<elros> you got 2mins for interference
<silverarrow_> ajaj
<silverarrow_> but I got help with the lubuntu relay chat ware
<john_rambo> silverarrow_, See ya later
<silverarrow_> see you
<KM0201> anyone else having problems w/ the volume?
<semitones> My lubuntu is configured to automatically login, however booting up I get the error "startlxde not found; falling back to the default session" which brings me to the login screen
<semitones> I'm going to try apt-getting startlxde to fix it
<semitones> the full error is: Xsession: unable to launch "startlxde" X session --- "startlxde" not found; falling back to default session. (okay)
<semitones> hmm
<semitones> couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "startlxde"
<head_victim> semitones: did you install Lubuntu off a Lubuntu disk of via another method?
<semitones> I don't remember -- I think this one was installed from a disc
<semitones> how do you find the version? lsb --release?
<head_victim> First thing I'd try would be to install the package "lubuntu-core" and make sure everything it wants to install is there. If not that should help. If that doesn't work let us know.
<semitones> ok
<head_victim> I'm about to go to work but someone else should be around, if not try the mailng list, details at https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop
<semitones> i'm curious now though if I'm using natty or something else. how do I find out?
<semitones> also, "couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "lubuntu-core"
<semitones> I'll keep hanging out here for a while :)
<head_victim> Hm, if it's a basic Lubuntu install try the package "lubuntu-desktop"
<semitones> head_victim: ugh it wants me to install cheese and stuff
<head_victim> And to find out what release you have I always just use "cat /etc/*release"
<head_victim> semitones: that's why I thought of -core first :/
<semitones> thanks
<semitones> i'm on 10.04
<semitones> .2
<semitones> good ole lucid :)
<head_victim> Ah it doesn't seem to have -core, odd
<head_victim> Maybe try lubuntu-default-settings first, it shouldn't need as many packages
<semitones> ok
<head_victim> But sorry I have to run, runnig late already.
<semitones> no worries :)
<semitones> thanks for your help
<Guest24499> hi - new to lubuntu, have a question, not sure if it's ubuntu or lubuntu
<bioterror> !ask | Guest24499
<ubot5> Guest24499: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest24499> installed natty server.  installed lubuntu-desktop.  any ideas why ctrl-alt-f2 through f6 doesn't work?
<bioterror> should work
<Guest24499> if I start X, even ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't work... :(
<Guest24499> also - lubuntu-desktop has a dependency on ntp - but if I have openntpd installed, it won't install
<Guest24499> how do I request lubuntu-desktop to allow an alternative of openntpd?
<silverarrow_> bioterror?
<phillw> silverarrow_: he may be in his alcove, regenerating. All Borg need that occaisionally :)
<silverarrow_> lol
#lubuntu 2011-06-08
<semitones> hello!
<poltak> What kernel is lubuntu 11.04 using?
<poltak> version, I sorry
<bioterror> 2.6.38.8.22 I think
<poltak> And with the *buntu's, do the kernel get update or is only every 6month cycle?
<poltak> I mean, is the kernel only get update every 6 months?
<bioterror> for real :D
<bioterror> no, ubuntu does not fix holes in security
<bioterror> only every 6 months
<bioterror> and yes I'm sarcastic
<poltak> I mean does ubuntu change major kernel update during cycles? Eg, if 3.0 is release tomorrow, is ubuntu likely to update to .39 this cycle?
<poltak> Because i installing 10.04 on somebody's computer yesterday and notice that it is kernel .34 or something similar
<poltak> and after full update (still on 10.04 cycle), it remain as same kernel
<bioterror> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/
<poltak> also, is lubuntu 11.10 look to involve gtk3.0 in 11.10 cycle?
<bioterror> poltak, join lubuntu-desktop mailing list
<bioterror> there's discussions about integrating gtk3.0
<bioterror> and ofcourse they are, technically you're forced :D
<poltak> but you are not force to update your system
<bioterror> I like my systems up-to-date
<poltak> good mate
<bioterror> I think 10.04 wont get to 3.0
<Guest17276> Hello
<Guest17276> Using Lubuntu, how do you set up VPN?
<bioterror> !vpn
<ubot5> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<bioterror> http://geekyprojects.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-vpn-connection/ with pics
<Guest17276> Hey szczur, Many thanks. This is what I need.
<head_victim> you know how you have unity --replace... what's the equiv for lxde
<bareego> hi there, trying to build wireless module rt2570 with module-assistant with no luck
<jgratero> What is the correct manual way to force an app to autostart?
<jgratero> following the advice of the wiki
<jgratero> lxde wiki
<jgratero> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXSession#autostart
<jgratero> but no success
<jgratero> I placed a file on /.config/lxsession/lubuntu/autostart file
<jgratero> for my personal folder
<jgratero> and nothing
<john_rambo> I sometimes ping ubuntu.com to check connectivity ....I want it to autocomplete when I press tab ....Is this possible ? How ?
<john_rambo> In terminal
<icelycaon> hi everybody
<icelycaon> anyone could help me to have my printer working?
<leszek> hi
<davyde_> hi
<davyde_> how can i share some directory with lxde?
<davyde_> i've installed samba and on preference -> samba i've addes some directory but nothing works
<leszek> davyde_: share between linux boxes or linux and windows ?
<davyde_> using samba
<davyde_> i have a sort of nas
<davyde_> that use samba
<leszek> ah ok, so no ssh in that case I guess
<davyde_> in my other pc with ubuntu 10.04 i use samba
<leszek> ok whats the particular problem with samba ?
<leszek> you did install a samba-server on lubuntu ?
<davyde_> mhh wait i take the little pc
<davyde_> ok here i am
<davyde_> i have on startup-preferences-samba
<davyde_> i've added 3 directory
<leszek> ok
<davyde_> base setting i have the path, the name of sharing and the description is empy
<davyde_> is writable and visible
<davyde_> on acces
<davyde_> allow to everybody
<davyde_> should i add some samba account?
<davyde_> there is my account and nobody account
<leszek> you need to setup a samba account thats for sure otherwise it should not work
<davyde_> on my pc or in the other station?
<leszek> on your pc where the samba-server is running
<davyde_> ok
<davyde_> how? ghghg
<davyde_> server setting?
<leszek> smbpasswd -a as root
<leszek> I guess
<leszek> I don't have samba here installed so I am only guessing right now, maybe you need to read the smbpasswd manpage for more details on this
<Newk> hi! can i put a script in ~/.config/autostart ? does it need special lines?
<bioterror> gilir, http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/2414.html have you read? :)
<gilir> bioterror, yes, but it applies to gdm vs lightdm, not lxdm vs lightdm :)
<bioterror> i would say slim :D
<Wendy-Darling> How can I do LUKS whole disk encryption with Lubuntu? That's what's keeping me from installing it.
#lubuntu 2011-06-09
<tadpole_jackson> what's the ram requirement for lubutu?
<tadpole_jackson> i've got a low ram system
<bioterror> ~192MB
<tadpole_jackson> i have 256, this ought to be fun
<tadpole_jackson> is 2 gigs of space enough for an install of lubuntu?
<jmarsden> No.  You need slightly more than that for a normal from-the-Lubuntu-CD install of Lubuntu.
<jmarsden> The official 11.04 CDs say they ned 5.3GB.  My tweaked equivalent will install into 2.7GB.
<jmarsden> If you need to fit in something smaller, you might be able to do it using the mini.iso and then installing lubuntu-core ...
<jmarsden> tadpole_jackson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall   if you want to try that approach.
<elros> hi
<photon> hi
<elros> if you want to install lubuntu, the easiest way is to install the lubuntu-desktop metapackage
<elros> if you want to have less footprint, you can install lubuntu-core and just the programs you want/need
<photon> alright, I will try that and come back if I have any questions, thanks!
<irc-neo> hi, guys!
<irc-neo> can i install lubuntu 11.04 on my Celeron 900MHz, 384Mb ?
<bigjocker> irc-neo, minimum requirements for lubuntu installer is 256MB, so yes, you should be able to install it
<Modris_> irc-neo, i use lubuntu on compaq evo n160 with 900mhz and 384Mb. I use it for web usage and that is ok. after 6+ tabs in chrome it eat almost all ram :-)
<irc-neo> Modris_: i can't find nvidia driver for gforce 2mx(
<Modris_> irc-neo, i'm not expert on linux... my vga lubuntu find automatical. search 2mx driver for ubuntu or ask some experts there.
<bigjocker> Modris_, tried restricted drivers?
<Modris_> bigjocker, thank that not for me. I dont have problems, irc-neo was...
<bigjocker> oh
<bigjocker> sorry
<tadpole_jackson> what the fu
<tadpole_jackson> how can you drop support for the via c3
<tadpole_jackson> x86 is supposed to be x86
<tadpole_jackson> how can you make it not work and what does this mean to me?
<bioterror> your cpu is crappy :D
<bioterror> it's not i686
<bioterror> it's i586
<bioterror> use 10.04
<tadpole_jackson> what happens if i don't
<tadpole_jackson> the live environment worked fine
<tadpole_jackson> it's a Nehemiah C3, it should have SSE and SSE2
<bioterror> almost 10 years old cpu's
<tadpole_jackson> more like 5 but okay
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_VIA_C3_microprocessors
<tadpole_jackson> cool.
<tadpole_jackson> i have a nehemiah
<tadpole_jackson> from 05
<tadpole_jackson> it's a new core, not the same thing
<tadpole_jackson> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Via_C3#Nehemiah_cores
<bioterror> Nehemiah should be i686
<bioterror> Ezra is i586
<tadpole_jackson> so if i'm using an i686 i can disregard the lack of kernel support?
<tadpole_jackson> the live cd booted and functioned
<bioterror> sounds weird
<bioterror> if livecd works, why installation does not
<bioterror> boot into single user mode and check logs
<tadpole_jackson> installation didn't not work
<tadpole_jackson> i just don't have enough memory to pull it off
<tadpole_jackson> so i'm installing onto it's drive from another computer
<bioterror> !mini | tadpole_jackson
<ubot5> tadpole_jackson: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bioterror> use that and lubuntu-core then
<melinda> hi all... quick question.... why does Lubuntu set the DESKTOP_SESSION environment variable to 'Lubuntu' and not 'LXDE'
<melinda> this causes problems with some scripts that do Desktop Environment detection using that method... in particular xdg-open!
<melinda> hence the annoying problem that pcmanfm isn't used to chromium to open folders...
<melinda> I've fixed the problem by making xdg-open check for both LXDE and Lubuntu values, but I suspect the /correct/ fix is to make Lubuntu set the variable to the standard LXDE value, which is already neatly handled by xdg-open
#lubuntu 2011-06-10
<imanewbie> hello
<imanewbie> anyone on here?
<bioterror> Unit193 is here
<imanewbie> ok, uh can i possibly get some help installing lubuntu?
<bioterror> sure
<imanewbie> i've got ubuntu natty already installed and who like some help
<bioterror> but im off, my train arrived the destination
<imanewbie> i executed the ppa commands and have the option to select gdm or lxdm
<imanewbie> which one should i choose?
<Unit193> Are you looking to fully convert to Lubuntu?
<Unit193> (ppa commands being the install of lubuntu-desktop ?)
<imanewbie> hopefully. ubuntu is a resource killer on my laptop, so i'm looking for another distro or anything
<Unit193> LXDM should do it
<imanewbie> yeah the commands were
<imanewbie> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop
<Unit193> You also may want to have a read of
<Unit193> !purelxde
<Unit193> That really didn't work... http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<imanewbie> haha thanks.
<imanewbie> but i thought lubuntu was a desktop environment? sorry for being somewhat clueless, but i thought lubuntu was sort of installed 'over' ubuntu
<Unit193> You can do it that way, but that page will show you how to remove the default gnome/Ubuntu programs (Not default Lubuntu programs)
<imanewbie> alright thanks
<imanewbie> Terminal is done running commands, so i'm guessing I just need to restart?
<imanewbie> Well, Update Manager came up and the list of updates doesn't seem to include anything related to lubuntu
<Unit193> From that website? Sure
<imanewbie> nono
<imanewbie> I still haven't run anything from that website
<Unit193> Ah! Sorry
<imanewbie> i haven't even been into lubuntu yet
<Unit193> You *should* just be able to logout then back in
<Unit193> (As long as you select Lubuntu Session)
<imanewbie> okay. then I'll be back in a second
<iamnewbie> alright well I tried logging out and logging into lubuntu, but nothing changed
<iamnewbie> f
<iamnewbie>   
<Unit193> Baah... I forgot that you had to change the *dm, you may need to reboot
<Unit193> Did you still use GDM for login?>
<iamnewbie> No I chose the LX--
<iamnewbie> I forget what it was, but I chose the one starting with L
<iamnewbie> I'm guessing I should just do a reboot?
<Unit193> LXDM. Did your login screen look different? I would really doubt it. You may need to reboot for the changes to take action
<iamnewbie> No, everything looked the exact same when I logged out
<Unit193> Yep! Time to reboot!
<iamnewbie> alright be back in a minute or two
<iamnewbie> Alright I'm back again (!!!)
<iamnewbie> Lubuntu seems to have been installed, but I couldn't log in
<iamnewbie> I tried all sorts of username/pw combinations, but I couldn't log in...
<Unit193> Do you remember your username?
<iamnewbie> Yeah, it was simple: BK
<iamnewbie> but it just wouldn't work...
<iamnewbie> any work around to this?
<Unit193> Not that I know of... You should be able to login into single user mode and see for sure what your username and even reset your password if you need to (Shouldn't if you can use sudo)
<Unit193> bioterror: You don't happen to be back yet?
<iamnewbie> oh god...
<Unit193> iamnewbie: Hit ctrl+alt+f1 and see if you can login there (What are you using for IRC?)
<iamnewbie> me?
<iamnewbie> Because I have no idea.
<Unit193> Does your password have a space?
<iamnewbie> no it doesn't
<Unit193> You can't hit ctrl+alt+f1? It should drop you to an easy way to make sure your login info works (It will ask for your username, hit enter, then pass)
<iamnewbie> Sooo CTRL + ALT + F1 didn't help
<iamnewbie> I have no idea why either
<Unit193> Did it switch to a text display?
<iamnewbie> yep
<iamnewbie> Alright so the text display didn't work again
<iamnewbie> It gave me a prompt of 'BK-ub login:
<Unit193> That would be the computername
<iamnewbie> and I tried entering my login username, leaving it blank, and a bunch of random stuff
<iamnewbie> but nothing worked
<Unit193> Do you see the grub menu on boot? If not, hit left shift and goto recovery mode. When you are in recovery mode, type ls /home   just to make sure you have the right username, then   sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxdm
<Unit193> If you didn't type the correct username that is
<iamnewbie> haha okay
<iamnewbie> so first i type
<iamnewbie> ls /home
<iamnewbie> then
<iamnewbie> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxdm
<iamnewbie> ?
<Unit193> Yep! If you find the username isn't something you tried, login with that before the second command (we are switching you back to GDM)
<iamnewbie> and being in recovery mode should display some sort of terminal-like thing?
<Unit193> Yes
<iamnewbie> last question before i try it: i have BURG installed and so i should try doing 'left shift' before BURG starts?
<Unit193> Hmmm... Do you see the recovery mode in burg? And are you on that computer now?
<iamnewbie> well i dual-boot, so I'm in windows right now
<iamnewbie> that's why i have to keep leaving this  chat
<iamnewbie> well, i'm just gonna go and see what awaits me!!!
<Unit193> Looks like I need to take a look at BURG...
<iamnewbie> Well, thanks for the help, but I'm gonna have to try again later
<Unit193> What went wrong? ( bioterror should have a shot at it...)
<iamnewbie> I'm gonna need 2 computers to use at once because I don't know my way around the recovery mode of linux and am afraid of doing something
<iamnewbie> well, first i wasn't really sure which recovery mode to choose
<iamnewbie> there was a linux #.##.# -8 recovery mode and a linux#.##.#-32 recovery mode
<Unit193> -32
<iamnewbie> i chose 32 and it was going, but seemed to hang
<iamnewbie> i actually had the option to go to terminal while i was in burg
<iamnewbie> but the ls /home command didn't do anything
<Unit193> I am guessing it was the grub terminal (Not normal linux one)
<iamnewbie> well when i ran 'sudo dpkgo-reconfigure lxdm,' i got a message that sudo isn't a valid input
<iamnewbie> oh ok
<Unit193> If the one hung, you could always try the other (or wait for another day..)
<iamnewbie> but does it normally take a lot logner to get into recovery mode?
<Unit193> Shouldn't. I'm booting my VM to take a look
<iamnewbie> it was doing a bunch of checks, and everything seemed to check fine, except for one
<iamnewbie> i forget which one it was, but it returned a [Fail] at the end of the line
<iamnewbie> and i could switch between the text results, and the Lubuntu screen loading with the arrow keys
<iamnewbie> so i'm going to try again tomorrow
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> lubuntu works great!
<silverarrow> I've been using it for about a month now
<silverarrow> however I am not that happy with the major updates, to new versions of lubuntu
<silverarrow> it causes a lot of work and fuzz
#lubuntu 2011-06-11
<theholder> hi how do  get more screensavers in lubuntu
<iamnewbie> hi could i get some help getting into lubuntu?
<iamnewbie> hello
<iamnewbie> is anyone there?
<iamnewbie> anyone??????????????????????????''
<theholder> hello iamnewbie
<iamnewbie> hi
<theholder> whats your issue
<iamnewbie> alright so i was on here last night with help from unit 193 trying to install lubuntu
<iamnewbie> but when i rebooted for the first time to get in, my login wouldn't work for some reason
<iamnewbie> and so i tried getting around it by doing a CTRL + ALT + F1
<theholder> hmm
<iamnewbie> but that didn't work for some reason
<iamnewbie> so i was about to uninstall lubuntu and go with the gfxd
<theholder> try typing your login details slowly
<iamnewbie> alright so
<iamnewbie> lubuntu starts up. unlike in ubuntu, my login id isn't already filled in. so i'm not 100% sure of my login id
<iamnewbie> but i'm pretty sure it's just BK
<theholder> ok
<iamnewbie> i tried entering tha (BK) and my password, which i know is 100% correct
<theholder> try lower case Bk
<theholder> so bk
<iamnewbie> my login id could have been BK-ub
<iamnewbie> but i think i tried that as well
<theholder> use lower case bk
<iamnewbie> in loggin on, should i select 2.6.38-8 or 2.6.35-24?
<iamnewbie> i had burg installed, so i never had to worry which one to select
<theholder> they are kernel versions
<iamnewbie> ok, i just chose the -8 one
<theholder> yes
<iamnewbie> well the login isn't working
<iamnewbie> i've tried all sorts of variations
<theholder> i suggest reinstalling
<theholder> and slowly going over each step
<iamnewbie> well unit193 wanted me to go into recovery mode
<iamnewbie> and run ls /home
<iamnewbie> and sudo dpkg-reconfigure lxdm
<theholder> that would work to
<iamnewbie> ok. in choosing the recovery mode, should i choose -8 again or -24 kernel?
<theholder> 8
<iamnewbie> alright
<iamnewbie> i am presented with a list of options:
<iamnewbie> resume, clean, dpkg, failsafex, fsck, grub
<theholder> dpkg
<iamnewbie> wait i can't even move the option selector
<theholder> hmm
<theholder> 2.6.38-8-generic
<theholder> oops sorry
<iamnewbie> do you know how to move it? i tried pressing the down arrow button, but that brought up some command line stuff
<iamnewbie> oh no, i'm past that screen
<theholder> can you do cd /home
<iamnewbie> no
<iamnewbie> when i get the screen with the resume, clean, dpkg options, i can't move the selector
<iamnewbie> if i press the down button, the pc goes into a check mode of various stuff such as battery state, ACPI daemon, eCryptfs
<iamnewbie> any idea how to move the selector?
<iamnewbie> anyone else on?
<Logos01> Hello, all... does the Lubuntu kernel not support Xen hypervisor?
<Logos01> xend won't start on my machine.
<[deXter]> Hi, anyone around?
<[deXter]> Hi all, how do I use the temperature applet for lxpanel?
<kosaidpo> guys how can i get gedit3 ??
<craigbass1976> my new monitor is capable of better resolution than lubuntu thinks I can use (preferences --> monitor settings)  Do I need to do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<leszek> hi
<maraz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/43989/cannot-use-blank-wallpaper-with-lxde-crashes-lxde Anyone else having problems with this?
<pcman> hi
<Quintin> lubuntu is too slowwww!  how do I make it faster!?
<maraz> what exactly is slow about it?
<Quintin> browser and multitasking, mostly
<Quintin> throwing ram at the problem would be good, but I don't have any handy.   is there any cruft I can cut out?
<maraz> so you've identified memory access as the bottleneck?
<maraz> or paging?
<Quintin> that's a semi-educated guess
<Quintin> piii-m 600mhz / 256mB are the specs on this machine I think
<maraz> uh, yeah. so you're getting frequent swapping?
<Quintin> sometimes yea
<maraz> might want to turn off images, flash, etc. in browser or use a lighter browser
<jmarsden> Quintin: Trying to "multitask" (run several GUI apps at once) in 256MB is asking a lot... for that, I think the real answer to "how do I make it faster" is "Add some more RAM" :)
<Quintin> jmarsden: where the hell am I going to find PC RAM SODIMMs!  :(
<jmarsden> Ebay?  Your desk drawer?  Who knows? :)
<Quintin> yea, I am using links2 -g now to view documentation instead of chrome :|
<jmarsden> For documentation reading, do without the -g and save even more resources :)
<Quintin> every now and then there's a picture :|
<pcman> jmarsden: hi
<maraz> Seriously. Setting the background to fill with solid color kills X. :)
<maraz> It just dies.
<maraz> the last try caused lxdm-binary to go 101% cpu ;)
 * pcman calls for a review for pcmanfm.
<pcman> many bugs are fixed.
<pcman> a new release is wanted.
#lubuntu 2011-06-12
<carpediem666fr> hi ChanServ, it's been a while since i didn t see u and ur brothers nickserv end the thiord dat i don t remeber the name :-)
<carpediem666fr> hi everyone here !
<stlsaint> carpediem666fr: hello
<carpediem666fr> hi, i search an idea to put a program (Skype) in the start of Lubuntu
<carpediem666fr> do any1 know it ?
<stlsaint> carpediem666fr: have ubuntu installed by default?
<stlsaint> there are some licensing issues with that
<carpediem666fr> lubuntu yes
<carpediem666fr> ty stlsaint
<volkswagner> Greetings Lubu's... LOL
<stlsaint> volkswagner: hello
<volkswagner> I'm back for try number two with an update to my problem.
<volkswagner> Original problem: how can I show in menu "shutdown" and "Reboot" options running LXDE on Ubuntu 11.04?  Usually in Debian I add user to powerdev group, but this group does not even exist for 11.04
<volkswagner> Update:  I have been able to get root user to get the shutdown, reboot options by installing policykit-1-gnome, but I'm still at a loss on how to get a normal user with sudo priv's to get the shutdown options
<carpediem666fr> bye every1 ! have a good night !
<stlsaint> so when you hit the logout button there is no option to shutdown?
<volkswagner> Yes there is no option for shutdown or reboot, just logout or cancel.
<volkswagner> Here is the full list of recommended but not installed when installing LXDE --without-recommends http://pastebin.com/jKshvhN8
<head_victim> Here's a question for you all, does enabling -proposed in 11.10 alpha make a different at all?
<bioterror> do update & upgrade, enable it, do update & upgrade again ;)
<elros> head_victim: I guess not
<head_victim> bioterror: trying now
<elros> my gut feeling is that only "oneiric" is used on the dev stage, updates/proposed/backports are enabled after release
<head_victim> elros: that's what I thought, but you never know
<elros> well, soon we will
<head_victim> Well there are none to update at this stage after enabling proposed
<bioterror> :)
<elros> but that's not proof
<bioterror> and it's still alpha1
<elros> so, It's consistent with earlier hypothesis and the new one
<elros> it's possible that 1) "oneiric-proposed" is empty 2) "oneiric-proposed" has older packages than "oneiric"
<head_victim> Yeah I asked in ubuntu+1 we'll see if I get an aswer
<head_victim> answer*
<head_victim> Nice to see my little pc running at it's potential for a change. Amazing how hard it is running 3 VMs and HDtv.
<elros> packages.ubuntu.com has only "oneiric"
<jmarsden> Um... wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-proposed/Contents-i386.gz  lists no files yet.  Isn't this the easier way to test? :)
<head_victim> jmarsden: well if you know what you're doing sure, that's a great test :D I never pretend to know what I'm doing ;)
<jmarsden> I try hard not to *pretend* I know what I'm doing, that can be dangerous :)
<elros> :)
<head_victim> Oh I am sure I know nothing, that's why I ask so many questions
<beef-supreme> anyone on?
<beef-supreme> i'm getting
<beef-supreme> Error: no default or UI configuration directive found when trying to boot
<phillw> beef-supreme: are you booting from USB?
<beef-supreme> no, cd
<beef-supreme> i burned 3 cds and same error over and over
<beef-supreme> i am aware of the syslinux usb fix
<phillw> beef-supreme: have you checked the md5 on the file you downloaded?
<beef-supreme> but this is cd
<beef-supreme> md5 is good
<phillw> is cd also good?
<beef-supreme> cd good?
<elros> you can check cd integrity on the boot menu
<beef-supreme> when i get the error?
<beef-supreme> and the boot: prompt?
<phillw> beef-supreme: when the cd 1st loads, amongst other options is one to test the cd. (Assuming you are using 11.04)
<beef-supreme> but it doeasnt load,
<beef-supreme> i just get that error
<beef-supreme> worked fine on my pc, but not on someone else's
<phillw> beef-supreme: I'd suggest, in that case, cleaning the lens on the cd drive of the computer that is sulking. Iso's are far more demanding than normal data cd's
<beef-supreme> two pcs, same output
<phillw> what speed are you burning the cd at?
<beef-supreme> first at 24, then 8x
<phillw> is 8X the slowest you can burn?
<beef-supreme> yep
<phillw> so, the initial screen itself does not load on booting?
<beef-supreme> yes
<phillw> that points to a bad cd :/
<beef-supreme> well yea but 3 different cds?
<phillw> yeah, if the cd writer has a dirty write led it will keep writing bad ones.
<phillw> cd units have two leds - read and write, they both must be clean :)
<phillw> what programme are you using to create the cd?
<beef-supreme> brasero at first then xfburn
<beef-supreme> im using lubuntu
<beef-supreme> minus the lubuntu part
<phillw> the only mentions I can find of it occurring with a cd is that of failed burn of the cd.
<beef-supreme> too bad :(
<phillw> under tools in brasero, there is an option to check cd integrity - I can only suggest you try that.
<beef-supreme> will that take half an hour like the md5sum?
<phillw> beef-supreme: yup, it takes a while - but that is better than spending hours with a badly burnt cd :\
<beef-supreme> are you a lubuntu developer or just user?
<phillw> you will need to test the cd you burnt using brasero, as it adds an md5 to the cd for it's own use, else if you wish to manually check the image that can be done faster if you are okay with the terminal.
<phillw> I'm one of the guys who keeps the documentation upto date
<beef-supreme> how can i get the iso to a usb?
<beef-supreme> unetbootin didn't do much
<stlsaint> beef-supreme: are you on linux now?
<beef-supreme> i am, but i'm not the one trying to install it
<beef-supreme> why?
<beef-supreme> i'm phone-"debugging"
<stlsaint> beef-supreme: if you are runnign ubuntu you can use the usb-startup creator tool
<beef-supreme> great idea
<beef-supreme> trying it out
<beef-supreme> that didn't work
<stlsaint> beef-supreme: what are you trying to use and accomplish
<beef-supreme> to install it
<beef-supreme> to install lubuntu
<beef-supreme> but in the meantime it worked
<beef-supreme> thanks for the tips anyway,
<beef-supreme> the cds booted eventually
<beef-supreme> it was some bios setting
<beef-supreme> that was acting weird
<phillw> !grub
<ubot5> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<stlsaint> ah gotcha
<phillw> !lubuntu
<ubot5> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<beef-supreme> hi
<beef-supreme> how can i change the global font size?
<AmberJ> Hello
<head_victim> Gday
<AmberJ> I just installed lubuntu 11.04 :)
<head_victim> Nice work, I have it in a VM, still haven't made it to a real hardware installation
<AmberJ> When I try to change wallpaper (by right clicking on desktop -> Desktop preferences -> Wallpaper mode -> Fill with background color only....This causes LXDE to restart
<head_victim> Oh I've not come across that before
<AmberJ> i.e. it drops me to login screen (lxdm?)
<AmberJ> head_victim, I had tried reproducing it and it crashes every time I try it
<phillw> AmberJ: I *think* it is a known bug.
<head_victim> That really is weird, it works fine here on 10.10 and 11.10 but I don't have 11.04 around anywhere actually
<head_victim> Oh wait, it rebooted in 11.10
<head_victim> I lied :)
<head_victim> Well it works in 10.10 apparently anything newer and it's broken
<AmberJ> phillw, Where's the lubuntu bug tracker?
<AmberJ> Can you link me to it?
<AmberJ> I can do a quick search to see if it's reported already...
<head_victim> Found it
<head_victim> Bug 718343
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 718343 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "whole session crashes on setting wallpaper mode to "background color only"" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718343
<AmberJ> yea...ty head_victim :)
<head_victim> If you want to subscribe to it you will get updates when it's fixed :)
<phillw> ty head_victim I'm just setting up a web-site, so only part paying attention!
<head_victim> phillw: glad to help mate
<AmberJ> head_victim, Well, I personally prefer a wallpaper rather than solid bgcolor :) I mistakenly clicked on that option and my lxde session restarted so thought of reporting it here...
<head_victim> AmberJ: not a problem, thanks for thinking of use though, we can only make it better when we know it's broken :)
<AmberJ> So, I dont think I need to subscribe
<AmberJ> I'm planning to setup a 'lubuntu essentials' project....part of it will include ubuntu-restricted-extras package but there's other stuff that's not in there but worth installing on lubuntu, imho
<AmberJ> What say?
<bodhi_zazen> AmberJ: well, "worth installing" varies by individual
<bodhi_zazen> One persons "worth installing" is another's bloat
<bodhi_zazen> No need to re package the restricted stuff either
<bodhi_zazen> IMO
<bodhi_zazen> packaging the restricted stuff is problematic , thus "restricted" and so end users need to learn to install it for themselves, due to licensing issues, again IMO
<AmberJ> bodhi_zazen, agreed...ok, so I'll keep a script in my local repository rather than creating a new project for the same...
<bodhi_zazen> +1 or post a how to on your blog
<AmberJ> yea..
<bodhi_zazen> I have a post - install script I use, installs the extra apps I like, rsync my .bashrc and other config files
<Thraspic> I'm looking to deactivate the highlighting that happens to my main menu icon when I hover over it, in lxpanel.  Any ideas?
<bigs> hello
<bigs> how do you enable desktop effects in Lubuntu 11.4 ?
<bioterror> !compiz
<ubot5> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<g7kna> Has anybodu got Java working in Chromium un Lubuntu 11.04?
<bioterror> g7kna, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ section 3.6.
<beef-supreme> why does ps -af return nothing?
<g7kna> bioterror, thanks.  Looks like a missing package icedtea6-plugin.  Added this and everything works.  Icedtea forces Firefox to be installed which is unnecessary from an operating system point of view#
<stlsaint> bioterror: yo
<bioterror> hi
<stlsaint> sup
<bioterror> nothing much
<stlsaint> cool
<stlsaint> get a chance to test pcmanfm yet?
<bioterror> nope
<stlsaint> aye
<bioterror> silverarrow, got your aeropress? :D
<silverarrow> it's still in the mail
<bioterror> ho
<bioterror> slow mail
<silverarrow> It might be at the post office, actually
<silverarrow> I have got a note from the postoffice, to pick up a parcel
<silverarrow> I really hope it works
<silverarrow> I have ordered two now, one to give away
<bioterror> really?
<bioterror> and it works
<bioterror> i use it almost every day
<silverarrow> yes, I have a friend who complains about bad coffee lol
<bioterror> haha
<silverarrow> at work they have these small press cans for one mug
<silverarrow> maybe two smaller mugs
<silverarrow> but a lot of grinds get in the coffee sometimes
<bioterror> i get none
<silverarrow> I had a very good cup of coffee today
<silverarrow> I have only one of those old fashion French press cans, one liters size
<bioterror> i need to buy new bag of chocolate coffee
<silverarrow> adde flavor to the beans?
<silverarrow> there's one place in town that still roast coffee beans
<silverarrow> well two, but the other is a large factory
<bioterror> we have many places in hellsinki
<head_victim> I went to a linux conference here were there was a presentation on how to make your own coffee roaster and regulate the roasting process via linux.
<bioterror> haha
<head_victim> http://blip.tv/linuxconfau/building-a-linux-powered-coffee-roaster-4747063
<silverarrow> there used to be several, but something happened decades ago, and the small coffee makers went out of buissness
<head_victim> It was recorded
<head_victim> This guy has FAR too much time on his hands.
<silverarrow> lol
<bioterror> he doesnt waste that time on irc
<silverarrow>  I found this metal filter for the aeropress
<silverarrow> I didn't order it though
<head_victim> BTW that's the guy who basically wrote SAMBA.
<silverarrow> so, Helsinki is the place for good coffee?
<silverarrow> I sometimes write Helsingfors
<silverarrow> that might be incorrect
<bioterror> no its not
<bioterror> nej det är inte
<silverarrow> godt lol
<bioterror> silverarrow, you should join #lubuntu-offtopic
<bioterror> we can chat there, as this is mainly for suppport
<Phosphenes> Hi everyone
<stlsaint> Phosphenes: sup
<irc-neo> hi to all! i have a problem with reboot, system does not start every time. i even don't see boot screen only black screen. Has anyone the same problem?
<Phosphenes> I did, I never ended up fixing it. I just reinstalled the OS from scratch
<Phosphenes> My step-dad said something about holding shift to bring up the grub loader. try that.
<Phosphenes> So, I'm currently on kubuntu with the lxde desktop. Is there any reason I should switch to full blown lubuntu?
<Phosphenes> Is there a difference or is it just the pre-packaged programs?
<phillw> Phosphenes: lxdm is not the same as lxde
<Phosphenes> Doesn't lubuntu use lxde?
<phillw> yes it does, but lubuntu uses lxde as the Desktop Environment, the Desktop Manager is lxdm
<phillw> lxdm is not present when you simply put lxde onto a system (there are some other things only lubuntu has as well).
<bioterror> phillw, what are you talking about? :D
<phillw> bioterror: IIR, we had one case where a user did not have the shutdown buttons on pure lxde?
<bioterror> yeah, that was some debian user on mailing list
<Phosphenes> Sorry, my computer froze. Anyone reply to me?
<volkswagner> phillw: are you talking about me?
<phillw> bioterror: it was kansassnoob, our new iso tester?
<leszek> hi
<stlsaint> leszek: yo
<Phosphenes> Hi
<stlsaint> aw who made the dev leave us!?!!?
<phillw> bioterror: if you get bored, can you fire the a1 of 11.10 onto my server, had a request the other day for a direct iso link as the torrent was running really slow, thanks.
<robinabo> hello
<Phosphenes> Hi
<robinabo> I seem to be having a problem
<Phosphenes> I'm sort of new myself but I can try to help.
<robinabo> nevermind, the problem didn't happen again
<Phosphenes> lol
<robinabo> gee you're good
<robinabo> so do you know of a way to change the login screen of lubuntu?
<robinabo> so that instead of asking me for my username, it displays all the usernames like ubuntu does
<Phosphenes> No soory
<Phosphenes> sorry*
<Phosphenes> Check the forums
<robinabo> will do
<robinabo> so do you know when lubuntu will have ubuntu software center installed by default?
<robinabo> cause for now I have to do it manually
<Phosphenes> Dunno, I just started with lubuntu today
<phillw> robinabo: USC is too 'big' for lubuntu as it stands, the devs are looking into some sort of minimalist version. In the meantime, synaptic package manager is your friend :)
<Phosphenes> I always used synaptic when I was on Kubuntu anyways
<stlsaint> i still dont see how USC is functionally better then synaptic??
<phillw> USC is 'prettier' :P
<stlsaint> yea that is truly it
<stlsaint> heck simply using apt in terminal is more efficient lol
<shomon> hi, I am trying to switch languages in lubuntu... I just upgraded a 10.10 cd to 11...
<shomon> how do you do it in a terminal?
#lubuntu 2012-06-04
<leszek> hi
<cheryl_> Grrrrrrrr how do I use guvcview??? :(
<cheryl_> I did it once accidentally & can't figure out how to record video since :(
<leszek> hi
<kanliot> sup
<bmoez> QUESTION: installing lubuntu-session (lubuntu-desktop) with others sessions like gnome-shell or unity will make lubuntu-session slower or not ? (i mean , will some daemons of others sessions run in lubuntu-session or not? )
<bioterror> it's not as bad thing as IRC as root
<kullix> anyone here ever install Ubuntu on an iBook G3 clamshell? i installed Kubuntu 5.04, but it runs too slow due to the 64MB RAM
<Unit193> Nope, but that's not a lot of ram to go by.
<kullix> yeah its low. KDE does run on it, barley tolerable speed though. Would Lubuntu really trim that down you think?
<bioterror> nothing runs on 64MB
<Unit193> I'd personally recommend debian+openbox/fluxbox
<bioterror> I would personally recycle it for scavenging
<bioterror> too old for almost anything
<Unit193> Nanosaur! Bugdom! MDK!
<kullix> haha yeah, i've already wasted cd's on it. openBSD, ubuntu minimal, and FreeBSD. Kubuntu 5.04 was the only successful one so far lol.
<kullix> i was thinking about debian, but that seems like so much work for a system i wanna use only for a little bit. i'd rather have an iBook G4 white. its like the perfect shape laptop
<kullix> throw linux on there
<bioterror> kullix, actually Powerbook 12"
<bioterror> somehow I dont see it worth of ~300-400 euros :D
<kullix> i was thinkin eBay, about $60
<kullix> maybe a touch more
<kullix> oh you meant the powerbook, nevermind, don't know that eBay price
#lubuntu 2012-06-05
<erisVortex> good night. i'm stuck with this audio problem under lubuntu 12.04: http://askubuntu.com/questions/146552/lubuntu-12-04-every-sound-has-echoes   could anybody help me fix this?
<surt> Hi guys, I've noticed some gtk apps use one gtk themes and other apps use others...any suggestions?
<Unit193> What theme did you select? Are you using the default Lubuntu theme?  I'd bet it's because whatever theme you are using doesn't support GTK3.
<TheWonderingGuru> Hello everyone
<TheWonderingGuru> Quick question.
<surt> Unit193: Yeah could be. I installed a theme from the net, dropped it into the .themes folder, and added the openbox theme too.
<TheWonderingGuru> Did they get rid of the main menu application in lubuntu 12.04?
<surt> How do I know which of my apps are gnome3 themes?
<surt> -themes
<Unit193> GTK3, and you either google, or look at the application info. :P
<Unit193> Launch it from terminal for example.
<Unit193> TheWonderingGuru: Main menu application?
<TheWonderingGuru> The app that you use to modify applications for the main menu.
<Unit193> Never had one.
<TheWonderingGuru> In Lubuntu 11.10 it says main menu in the preferences section
<TheWonderingGuru> I can't find it in 12.04
<Unit193> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_to_make.2BAC8-add_an_application_to_the_.22start.22_menu.
<TheWonderingGuru> Thank you kindly
<windbuntu> is there anything that ubuntu can do that lubuntu cannot do?
<mi3> hello
<Unit193> Technically, they are both on the same repo so you can install nautilus, unity and friends.
<mi3> err yes, ubuntu has LTS supports that lubuntu does not
<mi3> err yes, that too
<Unit193> LXDE doesn't, the kernel and base progrmas do.
<Unit193> But all Lubuntu maintained programs do not.
<windbuntu> i would like it if lubuntu did the 5/lts
<Unit193> If you'd like to help with the backporting and testing, maybe in the future there can be.
<windbuntu> ok , is that difficult to do?
<windbuntu> i do run lubuntu now but its in my vm atm
<Unit193> Well, not exactly easy, and less people to do it.
<windbuntu> im about to put vista to sleep in one of my laptops and make it a one os computer with lubuntu...id like to see it run on a dual core with 2 gig ram'
<windbuntu> but i suppose some would say...if its dual core run ubuntu
<windbuntu> will i really see the spped difference if i have hte right specs to run ubuntu?
<windbuntu> speed*
<Unit193> It's in the preferences of the user, doesn't really have anything to do with capabilities of the computer. :P
<Unit193> And if you are running it on a slower computer jow, yes.
<windbuntu> i dont do a lot with computers, nothing fancy, i burn dvd's, test distros, report bugs, videos, dual boot, vm's nothing fancy.
<windbuntu> but now lubuntu looks like its good even on networking
<windbuntu> which i havent gotten into yet
<windbuntu> i like torrenting
<windbuntu> but for some reason i just love the basic look of the lubuntu desktop
<windbuntu> and the old fashioned menus
<windbuntu> even though i like unity too
<windbuntu> those are my 2 favorites ubuntu and lubuntu followed by w7 and xp pro
<windbuntu> im tired of running lubuntu in a vm though vm's kinda suck
<windbuntu> i want to dedicate a computer to it
<windbuntu> what is backporting
<Unit193> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<windbuntu> brb
<TheWonderingGuru> Does anyone know where the folder containing the system default wallpapers is located in lubuntu 12.04 lts?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> may be /usr/share/lubuntu[backgrounds|lxde]
<Unit193> He's gone, but it is /usr/share/backgrounds/ and /usr/share/lubuntu/wallpapers/.
<leszek> hi
<koleoptero> hey all
<koleoptero> I need some help with a couple of problems
<leszek> koleoptero: just ask your question. all of us will help you if we can :)
<koleoptero> one is: lxkeymap keeps dying on me, I can't configure the system to add the two more keyboard layouts that I need
<koleoptero> leszek:  yeah I was typing lol
<leszek> koleoptero: oh thats good, because I am the dev on lxkeymap :P
<koleoptero> the second is: where on earth do I add something to start with the system, openbox's autostart.sh obviously doesn't work
<koleoptero> leszek:  really? =D
<leszek> koleoptero: first of all lxkeymap
<leszek> did you install the update which is in the proposed repository ?
<koleoptero> ah no I didn't enable proposed, damn completely forgot to try that first
<leszek> koleoptero: for the autostart just create a *.desktop file with the thing you want to autostart and add it either to ~/.config/autostart (autostart for your user only) or /etc/xdg/autostart (for every user)
<koleoptero> damn I hoped there was something like autostart.sh somewhere. :/
<koleoptero> perhaps I'll add a desktop file that points to it
<koleoptero> it'd be nice if we could add items to lxsession-edit :)
<leszek> koleoptero: there is an lxsession autostart file , but I am not sure where its located
<leszek> let me try searching it
<koleoptero> I tried yesterday but didn't find it
<leszek> I found it
<leszek>  /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<koleoptero> isn't that global?
<leszek> yeah thats global
<leszek> I am not sure if there is a local equivalent
<koleoptero> hmmmm, can't I define a sequence of layouts to use with the system and a key sequence to use to switch them?
<leszek> koleoptero: you can
<leszek> if you open tools -> profile
<leszek> you can add multiple layouts
<leszek> and under options you can set a key to switch
<koleoptero> oh yeah saw it
<leszek> but there is still a gtk bug
<leszek> the checkbox does not check
<leszek> but it recognized a click in the background
<leszek> the only damn thing I am struggling with is getting the checkbox to check that box, but it doesn't do it. So internally its working but it does not show the checkmarks
<leszek> need to go now
<koleoptero> yeah I ran it from the terminal to see any messages if it didn't start
<leszek> hope that helped you
<koleoptero> and I see the changes
<koleoptero> yeah you helped me a lot :D
<leszek> bye
<cheryl> Hello.....
<cheryl> I have a VCD that I can't seem to view on GNOME mplayer, it's a video created probably on a windoze machine...
<bioterror> just a moment, Unit193 is putting on his bat costume ;)
<bioterror> I would install VLC
<bioterror> a lot easier than wonder which gstreamer would work
<cheryl> oh bio, you do make me laugh!! lol
<cheryl> I'll try VLC, also can u explain how the **** I use guvcview???
<bioterror> I dunno, I have not used webcams
<cheryl> hmmmm........
<bioterror> but, call me boy wonder :D
<cheryl> Unit193, Batman, u here??
<cheryl> c'mon biowonder boy.
<cheryl> or Robin!
<cheryl> bioterror, Put on the Robin costume then lol
<bioterror> I'm wearing my spandex pants
<bioterror> but I'm off from work
<bioterror> it's over 4
<bioterror> I'm pretty sure that VLC will show you your VCD
<cheryl> kk, can I sudo apt-get install it?
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install vlc
<cheryl> ty, away to work then Robin....
<cheryl> ty
<bioterror> away from!
<cheryl> durr, from! lol
<cheryl> I need to find my specs 'n wear 'em!!
<saml> hey,  how can I add some custom path to PATH environment variable?
<saml> i tried   . "$HOME/.bashrc"   in  ~/.xsessionrc    and  that made me unable to login through lxdm
<bioterror> saml, cat /etc/profile
<saml> no... this is for per-user setting
<saml> not system wide
<bioterror> then you copy that line from there and you add it to your desired shellrc
<bioterror> for example
<saml> no.. things in terminal works.. but double clicking ~/Desktop/someapp.desktop does not
<saml> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Setting_environment_variables_upon_login
<saml> it says ~/.xsessionrc ... but sourcing ~/.bashrc there makes it unable to login
<saml> i didn't want to copy PATH export in .bashrc and .xsessionrc
<saml> maybe .xsessionrc doesn't accept bash syntax
<bioterror> but if you .desktop file is not working and you're looking solution from path, it's not going to help you
<bioterror> your
<saml> no.. the app is in $HOME/somewhere...
<saml> i need to add that app to PATH
<saml> because i don't want to type full path to the binary everytime i create .desktop
<bioterror> you should
<bioterror> you might want to check freedesktop.org's documentation
<bioterror> The Exec key must contain a command line. A command line consists of an executable program optionally followed by one or more arguments. The executable program can either be specified with its full path or with the name of the executable only. If no full path is provided the executable is looked up in the $PATH environment variable used by the desktop environment. The name or path of the executable program
<bioterror> may not contain the equal sign ("="). Arguments are separated by a space.
<leszek> re
<WindBuntu> i am now running lubuntu installed to my HD on this laptop!
<pmatulis> WindBuntu: nice
<WindBuntu> at the end of the lubuntu installation process a pop up menu should happen automatically which offers the new user the restricted extras needed to make their lubuntu experience better. it was a pain in the _ _ _ yo figure it out.
<WindBuntu> to*
<WindBuntu> i enede up looking all thru synaptic, then all thri the lubuntu software center, the looked all thru the menus to figure it out.
<WindBuntu> some ppl will get frustrated with this
<WindBuntu> i just happened to know it was in there somewhere because i was familiar with ubuntu or my struggle would have continued longer
<WindBuntu> if lubuntu wants to improve they should fix this
<micahg> WindBuntu: in ubiquity (at least in the other flavors), there's a check box at the beginning for that
<WindBuntu> we should do something like that
<WindBuntu> its an improvement
<WindBuntu> like i said i knew it was there from using ubuntu but newbies will struggle and get frustrated-not good
<WindBuntu> mint and ubuntu do it
<WindBuntu> i think
<WindBuntu> it should be an integral part of the installation not something a user must search for
<WindBuntu> can i reset lubuntu to default
<melodie_> bonsoir, salut, hello, hi
<Unit193> Greetings.
<melodie_> I have installed and configured Lubuntu to a friend's of mine, who had a previous crash in Ubuntu after an upgrade. I meet with an issue related to the password.
<melodie_> ni Unit193
<melodie_> I have set up an ordinary password while installing and when my friend came back to get her machine I set up a new password along with her (in console)
<melodie_> now she can't login except with the guest account : is it a known issue ?
<melodie_> can I regain control on her session by chrooting and re-configuring the user password ?
<melodie_> it's night now and I am should do that tomorrown afternoon. is the password issue a known one ? I have not reconfigured it with the gui
<melodie_> ok thanks anyhow
#lubuntu 2012-06-06
<WRStone> Hrm ... something weird going on:  12.04, Chrome Stable, a few add-ons, mostly adblockers and a couple of tools to make my life a little easier.  I'm very careful about them.  This evening:  fired up Lubuntu, fired up Chrome, and now in random page backgrounds I'm getting a web site's logo.  Clearly some type of malware is altering otherwise white web page backgrounds with an ad for this site ... any suggestions?
<derpintine> can anyone help me customize the menu in lubuntu
<derpintine> i switched from mint menu and i was wondering if i could use that instead of the standard debian menu?
<derpintine> hello?
<wxl> i think it will pull in a bunch of gnome dependencies
<derpintine> ah, i was reading about that and figured the same thing, is there anyway i can edit the menu? or at least make it a little bigger?
<derpintine> i installed ubuntu editor but obviously that only lets me edit what is on the list of applications, but not the actual menu itself
<wxl> hm never tried to change the size but you could change the order and location and existence of items by editing files in /usr/share/applications
<wxl> http://is.gd/rno38v
<surt> Hello folks!
<surt> How would I name mouse buttons other than left, right, up & down in ".config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml"? My mouse has...4 extra buttons that I want to bind to changing desktops...
<derpintine> oh cool, so i can edit everything via text
<wxl> so i have no clue how to change the size of the menu
<wxl> i think it's part and parcel of the plugin itself
<wxl> outside of grabbing the source, editing the code, and recompiling i think there's no way
<derpintine> awww, are there any other menu styles out there for lxde? or am i stuck with just one?
<wxl> surt: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings#Button
<wxl> derpintine: the plugin comes with lxpanel so not that i'm aware of
<surt> wxl: Thank you :)
<wxl> derpintine: nope http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu
<WindBuntu>  /join # ubuntu
<WindBuntu> i do not want my display to go dim at all, ever how can i make lubuntu stop doing that i looked in power settings and it says never yet it still dims?
<WindBuntu> how do i rearrange my desktop icons back to perfect alignment to the grid?
<Unit193> You highlight the icons you want, then you right click on one of them and you select from the menu that is popping to "Align to grid" and automatically they will align to grid.
<WindBuntu> ahh ty ill try that
<WindBuntu> i see a snap to grid?
<WindBuntu> but that didnt put them back on the left side
<Unit193> "Stick to current position" can't be checked.
<WindBuntu> weird
<Unit193> I'd bet it is.
<WindBuntu> ahhh ok
<WindBuntu> ty gotta charge this thing up brb
<surt> lubuntu is pretty much awesome pretty much.
<n1ckn4me09876543> I haven't tested this but can a Windows 7 "network discovery"  see my Lubuntu and access my folders without my knowledge?
<surt> it's probably obvious, or at least basic, but does anyone know why a fresh install of lubuntu 12.04 requires root permission to mount usb drives?
<leszek> hi
<downbeam> how do you change files to iso without burning them?
<Unit193> What do you mean?
<downbeam> like i have a zip or a rar file and i need it to be an iso
<smile> downbeam: you want to convert it to an iso? :)
<Unit193> ...That's not really how it works.
<Unit193> You can burn them, but you can't make it bootable like that exactly.
<downbeam> does anyone know how to play a playstation emulator?
<smile> downbeam: the files that are in the iso, do you want to change them? or collect all files?
<downbeam> i would like to package all the files to be 1 iso
<smile> downbeam: well, that's clear. :) I will help you in a moment, i first look up something for you
<downbeam> k thanks dude
<smile> downbeam: this is a complete guide for making iso from files: http://www.wikihow.com/Create-an-ISO-File-in-Linux
<smile> so you need this: mkisofs -o /tmp/cd.iso /tmp/directory/ (adapt it to your own needs)
<downbeam> can you download iso images anywhere?
<smile> downbeam: which iso images? :)
<downbeam> ones for the playstation'
<downbeam> for a playstation emulator
<smile> downbeam: i see. I don't know, since I'm not familiar with playstation iso images
<LAcan_> hey i have the new 12.04 install cd but i cant figure out how to make encrypted partitions thru it like i could in 10 and 11?
<smile> LAcan_: how did you do it in 11.10? :)
<LAcan_> i chose encrypted volumes in the installer itself
<LAcan_> when doing the partitioning bit
<smile> LAcan_: and now it's gone?
<LAcan_> ya the simplified installer in 12 doesnt have the encrypted volumes option
<LAcan_> and its not the kind of thing u can do after the fact...
<Unit193> You have to use the alternate for that.
<downbeam> smile is there anyway to convert files to .iso without burning?
<LAcan_> unit193. .. the alternate??
<Unit193> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<smile> downbeam: yes, simple manner: try to zip the files and then convert it to iso :)
<LAcan_> ty unit
<downbeam> how do you zip them... i have ark
<downbeam> and i dont know how to convert them to iso without burning them
<JoT> HI ALL!
<oCean> JoT: please stop using CAPS
<JoT> OK!
<JoT> no
<JoT> WHY HERE?
<JoT> WHO?
<leszek> JoT: rule 1 in IRC if you don't want to be kicked is obey the rules
<JoT> WTF? Why u said id and not want help me?
<JoT> it
<JoT> WHO have Lubuntu?
<Unit193> Please just ask your question, if someone knows, they'll reply.
<JoT> OK!
<JoT> Who have Lubuntu 12.04?
<wxl> JoT: many of us. what's your question?
<JoT> U too have many bugs In this version?
<wxl> nope
<JoT> Many different error
<wxl> not here
<JoT> How nope?
<wxl> which ones you talking about?
<JoT> U installed 12.4 Lubuntu?
<wxl> heck, i'm running 12.10 right now and i have few bugs
<WindBuntu> 1210 is out??
<wxl> not officially
<leszek> devel
<wxl> what he said
<JoT> Why Canonical produces poor and nonquality products?
<wxl> can't say my experience suggests that they do, JoT, but if you want to be more specific about your problem(s) then perhaps we can resolve them
<Unit193> JoT: Do you have a support question?
<JoT> Leszek u know developers of BEOS?
<wxl> of course, this is linux, and you're welcome to produce your own distro :)
<leszek> JoT: I know a few
<JoT> I use now old version Lubuntu 11.10
<JoT> Because 12.04 have many bugs
<leszek> JoT: Canonical does not produce ubuntu, lubuntu or any other linux distribution
<wxl> WindBuntu: to more specifically answer your question about 12.10, here's the release schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<wxl> JoT: if you want help with those bugs, you'll have to say what they are. otherwise i'm going to go back to what i was doing.
<JoT> leszek. ehm how not? And who produce Lubuntu?
<leszek> JoT: are you here to flame or cry or do you have actually a real question on solving a bug or issue. And btw. if you think that there are too many bugs in 12.04 name them please and check if they are reported.
<WindBuntu> sheez i just got 1204
<Unit193> WindBuntu: It'll release in October.
<wxl> WindBuntu: as soon as one's done basically development starts on the next one. 6 month schedule.
<leszek> JoT: the lubuntu development team produces Lubuntu. Canonical is only donating the infrastructe
<WindBuntu> i was gonna keep this one for like a couple years
<leszek> *infrastructure
<wxl> WindBuntu: you can ;)
<WindBuntu> but i feel like im behind the times
<wxl> don't worry
<wxl> you can wait until it comes out
<WindBuntu> this one seems good
<wxl> there are those of us who are trying to make sure it comes out really nice when it comes out
<wxl> those of us who don't mind crushing bugs
<wxl> unless you want to add that to your list of things to do with lubuntu, just enjoy the one you have! :)
<JoT> leszek, hm Lubuntu non oficial distro?
<WindBuntu> lubuntu is official
<leszek> JoT: it is official
<JoT> leszek, All rights belong to Canonical Lubuntu YES?
<wxl> hahahah
<Unit193> JoT: Do you have a support question, yes or no?
<JoT> All rights on Lubuntu belong to Canonical?
<leszek> JoT: no
<wxl> not at all
<leszek> no rights on Lubuntu belong to canonical
<wxl> but that's a silly question for any piece of open source software
<JoT> leszek, Lubuntu a registered trademark?
<wxl> lxde, for example, is licensed under the gpl and the lgpl which actually provides a lot of rights
<wxl> JoT: maybe you should try #unix ;)
<leszek> JoT: as far as I know not. But canonical has a trademark on the *buntu term
<JoT> leszek, In Ubuntu stringent licensing requirements. This is all very important.
<leszek> JoT: the name isn't so important
<JoT> For example, you can not just take Ubuntu, and change the name OS on your own.
<JoT> No
<JoT> its all important
<leszek> JoT: ähm of course you can just look at linux mint, or just look at how ubuntu did it with debian :P
<leszek> JoT: from a technical standpoint not
<leszek> JoT: also notice Canonical never sued someone because of the name
<leszek> lubuntu existed in many incarnations before it got a official go from canonical
<JoT> By law you can not use the Ubuntu logo and the registered name without permission. You can not even just copy the Ubuntu logo and you can not place it on your blog.
<JoT> Ubuntu does not necessarily apply to the court, the person may sue in his country without Ubuntu.
<Unit193> JoT: I think we're done here, else see http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<JoT> Unit i know
<Unit193> Then we are done here, thanks.
<JoT> And also I have questions about the performance of Ubuntu and resource consumption.
<JoT> Why Lubuntu use 250 - 300 MB RAM memory?
<Unit193> Because you have things open, mine has a few things open now and is only at 190.
<JoT> Ubuntu is classified as a fast operating system and low system requirements.
<JoT> But in reality it is not. Why not? In the future, developers fix it?
<holstein> JoT: not necessarily.. lubuntu is considered that though... maybe take this over to #lubuntu-offtopic ?
<wxl> are you talking about ubuntu or lubuntu?
<wxl> maybe you should join #ubuntu and ask your questions there
<JoT> LUBUNTU!
<wxl> you said ubuntu above
<wxl> there's a difference
<JoT> ITS GOOGLE TRANSLATE MODICICIED MY MESSAGE :(
<WindBuntu>  i want to have a ubuntu website
<wxl> what do you consider a fast operating system?
<JoT> moDOFICIEd
<wxl> what do you consider low system requirements?
<wxl> how do you quantify these things?
<Unit193> JoT: Less caps, and what language do you speak?
<WindBuntu> sp4 and lower is low spec
<WindBuntu> p4 i meant
<wxl> WindBuntu: well, we don't know his definition.
<JoT> ok
<wxl> which is what his statements refer to
<holstein> i consider p2 or p3 low spec personally
<JoT> Puppu linus is fast OS
<JoT> Slytaz too
<wxl> how do you quantify it? what can you measure to show it is fast?
<wxl> furthermore if you already found a solution, why do you want lubuntu?
<JoT> Slitaz
<holstein> JoT: puppy loads in ram.. you can make a *buntu load into ram like that, but you sacirfice performance in other ways
<WindBuntu> lubuntu is great on p4 with a gig a ram
<WindBuntu> and up
<JoT> I use on pentium 4 now
<JoT> And Lubuntu slow work here
<JoT> And use many memory
<wxl> then use puppy or slitaz
<holstein> i use on much lower specs than that
<wxl> then you're good, right?
<WindBuntu> bodhi is very fast
<holstein> yup.. acceptable to me.. i have realistic expectations though...
<bioterror> tiny core all the way!
<JoT> I want many new version programs
<WindBuntu> xp pro will run on nuthin
<holstein> JoT: you can build them... you can build and use them on whatever OS you would like :)
<wxl> exactly
<wxl> there's no reason you have to use lubuntu, JoT
<holstein> taking advantage of ubuntu/lubuntu's packages and package management means you take on the other things as well.. it either fits your needs or it doesnt
<JoT> stop spam and flood please!!!
<holstein> JoT: check the channel you are posting in before hitting "enter"
<JoT> leszek, YOU Here?
<wxl> i think the fact of the matter is, JoT, we'd love to help you, but don't think we can.
<holstein> JoT: if you dont mind, move this chat to #lubuntu-offtopic, and refrain from pinging users :) we need to keep the channel clear for support
<JoT> Just Lubuntu Very slow now
<holstein> JoT: could be graphics driver related.. i have seen that happen on a few boxes
<leszek> JoT: I am here
<WindBuntu> i like my lubuntu laptop i am on it now but i must admit it is only alil faster than ubuntu...i ran both on this same laptop, which is a dual core with 2 gigs ram and ATI.
<WindBuntu> its seems to me that lubuntu should be WAY faster , it is faster, but not much.
<WindBuntu> both ubuntu and lubuntu will wipe out my battery in about 2.5 hours.
<bioterror> you dont even want to know how much longer it would last on Windows ;)
<WindBuntu> well i have w7, vista home prem, vista business, xp pro, xp home, w2000 and tons of linux installed on my computers so i know what you mean.
<WindBuntu> w7 is very efficient onb battery
<WindBuntu> on*
<WindBuntu> but the all time greatest OS ever for needing low CPU and ram specs is.......
<bioterror> yeah, I like
<WindBuntu> xp pro
<WindBuntu> xp will run on air
<WindBuntu> its security is terrible but it will run on virtually nothing
<bioterror> yeah, drop all the non-needed services and other small tweaks
<Unit193> Might want to take this to -offtopic too though. :P
<bioterror> or else? :D
 * WindBuntu zips his lips...
<Unit193> :P
<smile> lol. :p
#lubuntu 2012-06-07
<LubuntuUSA> hey all, i was uninstalling some unneeded software using lubuntu software center.  but now all of a sudden i dont have close/minimize icons on any windows.  the windows look like they've been trimmed around the edges..thoughts?
<mysteriousdarren> LubuntuUSA: so no minimize or maximize? or exit?
<Unit193> Loooooong gone, about 3 minutes after asking.
<mysteriousdarren> Unit193: what? sorry I am on two different channels and having a phone call at the same time.
<dove_g> when i use on taskbar "combine multiple application windows into single button", how to close all applications?
<dove_g> for example, i do have started Calculator  5 times, I need to close it with 5 x 2 clicks, is there a way to Close All? tnx
<JohnDoe_71Rus> right mouse click on group button?
<dove_g> same feature as left
<dove_g> shift, ctrl, alt, nothing
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hmm
<dove_g> missing feature for sure
<JohnDoe_71Rus> I like the cairo-dock. plan to use it on 12.04
<dove_g> i have use this docks, tehy have nice features and looks great
<dove_g> but in my opinion takes to much power
<dove_g> and for working on comp, i do not need special effects just funcionatlity and speed :)
<dove_g> acctualy i was using cairo before I found group feature in LXDE
<dove_g> now i just missing close all button :)
<leszek> hi
<skaet> jmarsden|work, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview  <-- can you please update the Lubuntu Features and Bugs section in next 2 hours?
<uris> how can i install gnome 3 on lubuntu?
<leszek> apt-get install gnome-shell
<leszek> sudo !!
<uris> yeah, did that
<uris> but i dont get the option to login to gnome
<uris> i didnt have gnome installed
<uris> i upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 last nite, and it rendered lxde and windowmaker useless, so figured i could try to install gnome 3
<holstein> i would troubleshoot one thing at a time... you could just be dealing with a larger issue that is breaking more packages
<leszek> uris: install gnome-session also
<uris> okay, thanks
<skaet> wxl,  ^ can you help with the TechnicalOverview.   Haven't heard back from jmarsden|work
<skaet> ?
<wxl> skaet: move to #lubuntu-offtopic please
<wxl> skaet: let's try again. if you want to make clear what you need from me, either move to #lubuntu-offtopic or send a msg. there, more clear. ;)
<micahg> wxl: that's quite on topic for a mixed dev/support channel
<wxl> micahg: my understanding is this is not a mixed channel but ymmv.
<micahg> wxl: where's the lubuntu dev channel then? :)
<wxl> micahg: #lubuntu-offtopic is a catchall for everything from hardcore biz matters to miscellany
<micahg> well, when I looked for the lubuntu dev channel, I was told this was mixed dev/support, I assumed that was due to the low amount of dev talk
<wxl> micahg: well i would say there's more traffic here than there and you're more likely to see dev matters there
<smile> bye :)
<smile> bye :)
<lotus> hey, I want an evolution pop-up notification for lubuntu
<lotus> any ideas?
<kanliot> um don't ask me i get email in my hex editor
<gld1982ltd> hey all, i need to set the desktop environment variable so certain app menu items show in lubuntu. those app menu items that say NotShownIn: GNOME;LXDE and so on.
<holstein> i dont know of any easy way
<holstein> i use a launcher... kupfer, and havent cared about the menu since
<holstein> you could try alacarte? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1529870
<gld1982ltd> I am using cairo dock. the app menu doesn't display some of the apps. mainly the customize look and feel app.
<gld1982ltd> i tried it. it installs gnome-menus. still doesn't work.
<holstein> i usually edit the text file if need be.. but if you are talking about the one in cairo, i would search there
<Unit193> holstein: Alacarte doesn't work on Lubu.
<inkyion> hey, so i got a question about the 11 > 12 update, of the philosophical kind...
<greywalk> hi. is it possible to drag and re-order windows on the taskbar (windows list) on LXDE?
<bioterror> greywalk, nope
<greywalk> that's sad ) all de's can do that, you get used to being able to regroup stuff on the panel, and...  on lxde you cannot :) does it make sense to file a bug report or smth similar  to request adding the feature to the lxpanel?
<greywalk> and pcmanfm on lubuntu 12.04 crashes on adding a bookmark :(
#lubuntu 2012-06-08
<greylica> Hi !
<greylica> Are there developers here  ?
<greylica> Thank you lubuntu developers !
<greylica> No it's not a joke, yesterday I have been changing my distro, and after some tweaks, I can say that I'm in love with this distro !
<greylica> I have been striping down lubuntu 12.04 and now my workstation is using 180MB to start
<greylica> 15 seconds !
<greylica> It's a Phenom X4 965 BE with a GTX 285 Nvidia card, using 8 GB of Ram - Blender starts instantly !
<greylica> I don't even blink an eye !
<greylica> I just throw away some unusefullthings for my WS, like xfce4 power management, chromium ( always asking for a google login -> changed to FF again  )
<greylica> zeitgeist - out
<greylica> abiword - out ( I use the libreoffice suite )
<greylica> installed gimp, inkscape, audacity, ffmpeg, etc
<greylica> lzma
<greylica> wow !
<greylica> Thank you developers !
<greylica> Now I have to go
<bytecounter> Hey @all
<bytecounter> Short question regarding 5.1 soundcard
<bytecounter> yesterday I installed the actual Lubuntu. All works fine, only my soundcard has 1 channel.
<bytecounter> How could I activate the other channels in Alsa?
<not_found> bytecounter, Hi... not sure never had to do this, in terminal try running alsamixer and see if there are any options etc...
<bytecounter> Ah..ok, alsamixer shows me two cards...ATI (6 channels) and Nvidia (2 channels)
<bytecounter> How could I use pulseAudio for managing sound in my Lubuntu?
<kodez> how can I change gnome-mplayer not to switch itself off after 10 minutes?
<bytecounter> After installing pulseAudio I have all channels
<Hanbaal_> Howdy. are there any lubuntu12.04 specific reasons why an avertv Volar HD usb tv tuner card wouldnt work with tvtime or mythtv?
<tWEEZER> anyone here?
<TheMaster> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<leszek> hi
<TheMaster> Good day leszek.
<tWEEZER> Im having issues with the new version? anyone knows anything about that?
<leszek> tWEEZER: what issues ?
<tWEEZER> Leszek: It's said something like stop working like 10.000.000 times that popup came and yesterday it crashed... issues started after upgrading to 12.04
<leszek> hmm.... does it say what app crashed ?
<tWEEZER> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<leszek> hmm...
<leszek> strange error
<leszek> normally the errormessage should only popup if an application crashed
<tWEEZER> I formated the disk to factory...and tried to install the new version...
<tWEEZER> first the disks didn't came online...and when I manually confed them...and started installation again... It said "Cannot unmount /cdrom" and installation froze.
<leszek> tWEEZER: did you use gparted for configuring your disk ?
<tWEEZER> No I used some diskcheck util to factory format the disk.
<leszek> if the installer was already running while partitioning with something else it is normal that it will not go on further because of conflicting permissions on devices
<tWEEZER> and how do I fix that?
<tWEEZER> cause the disk is factory reseted and checked... If I go and buy a new one i've get the same problem?
<tWEEZER> the computer hw is ok...cause I just swaped my disk to the one with win7 to check that the computer haven't broke... and no issues...
<tWEEZER> I'm doing everything like when I installed 11.10, but it just freezes...
<leszek> tWEEZER: hmm...
<tWEEZER> leszek: I've asked my friends about what to do and they said, re-install... but that's kinda hard right now! cause it crashes even in install... xD
<leszek> tWEEZER: have you tested out other live systems do they work fine with your system ?
<tWEEZER> Ubuntu worked fine when I test installed it...but it was about to needy in ram for this computer... xD
<wxl> is this is lubuntu issue or an ubuntu issue, tWEEZER ?
<tWEEZER> lubuntu... :P
<leszek> tWEEZER: if install on lubuntu does not work for you and in Ubuntu it does. You could install Ubuntu and install lubuntu-desktop packages there
<leszek> -s
<tWEEZER> the thing is that I've got a crap connection so It would take a week to download Ubuntu, I've got Lubuntu 11.10 on a stick and 12.04 on a stick... 11.10, works but when upgraded it starts getting wacko!
<leszek> tWEEZER: than stay with 11.10
<tWEEZER> leszek: OK, I'd give it another try when the disk is checked and factory formated in a couple of hours again! And if the issue with 12.04 doesn't get better I'll install 11.10 again.
<akls> I have one of my connections set to "shared to other computers" and it works, but it stops working every 2 minutes, to fix that I had to disable networking and enable it again. What's the problem?
<smile-druk> bye :)
<diego11> bye
<smile-druk> good night :)
<MassiveTR> i know that this is a beginners question but how do i assign hotkeys?
<n1ckn4me09876543> I have .goutputstream-XXXXXXX  on my home folder, there seems to be 31 of it and its going up, is it safe to delete them? i've search online and found out its a mystery bug, like no one can figure out what's causing it
<phillip69> I messed up the keyboard during installation and was wondering how i can change it to USA qwerty
<phillip69> I new at this
<cleaninstall> system prefrences, then Locale
<cleaninstall> o wait u said keyboad , im slow today
<cleaninstall> system settings hardware input devices
<n1ckn4me09876543> hi
<n1ckn4me09876543> is it safe to delete  .goutputstream   in my homefolder?   they keep on growing i have 31 now, when i open there's nothing in it
<Minze> why does lubuntu try to update the firefox-locales if firefox isnt installed at all?
<cleaninstall> cause language-pack-en-base recomends firefox-locale-en, probably why its being pulled in, why a level or more above that, idk, uninstall them
<cleaninstall> or purge
#lubuntu 2012-06-09
<Minze> always think wth is this again :)
<Minze> i usally install it anyway cause i use firefox mainly, but was always curios about the "why"
<Minze> same as the reason why lubuntu includes chrome by default, although it is feel/performance-wise slower than firefox :/
<Minze> atleast on the main aiming area aka the low-end machines
<n1ckn4me09876543> chrome beats ie
<n1ckn4me09876543> as in the most use browser in the world
<Minze> lol i dont mind about ie, iam comparing ff and chrome
<Minze> and chrome doesnt perform as well as firefox on low-end machines
<n1ckn4me09876543> http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-ww-weekly-201121-201221
<Minze> different story ond mid-class machines where it outperforms firefox
<micahg> Minze: I think this changed recently, chromium had a speed advantage for a while
<n1ckn4me09876543> lifehacker did a survey on which performs well and opera wins
<n1ckn4me09876543> but i tried opera on lubuntu and it seems lubuntu doesnt like opera, it keeps on crashing, atleast on my pc
<micahg> opera isn't a default option since it's non-free (and not in the archive)
<cleaninstall> is use chrome for day to day stuff, firefox for addons that do stuff i want done, used opera for a long time, dont like its look and feel anymore
<cleaninstall> i use that is
<cleaninstall> ie for the 3 payment systems or forums that wont work anywhere else
<Minze> dont think its quite a good idea to use ie for critical payment services :/
<Minze> a bucket full of holes and famous for its leakage
<n1ckn4me09876543> i only use firefox when when i want to go behind a proxy like Tor,  (tor browser bundle pack) it comes with ff with add ons and stuff preconfigured is pretty nice
<cleaninstall> not my idea, a couple things i use only work in ie, that or nothing
<Minze> use chrome for that stuff usally, got the best security-concept so far
<Minze> keep it updated atleast, browse to the directly to the url :)
<Minze> and browse*
<Minze> many drive-bys these day, especially for ie
<cleaninstall> one utility bill and one mmorpg only takes paybmet in ie, dont use it for anything else, dont let my kids, or my parents or anyone that will listen
<Minze> unbelievable that there are still websites supporting ie only... hopefully it got nothing to do with that silverlight crap
<Minze> micahg: regarding stats etc. it is definitelly the no.1 but feel-wise it lacks behind firefox, especially regarding flash-content use on low-end machines (talking about an athlon xp 3000+)
<Minze> i mean i dont notice anything on an octocore highend rig, but when it goes into the low-end its quite noticable
<Minze> noticeable*
<n1ckn4me09876543> yea ff wins when it comes to memory usage- http://lifehacker.com/browser-speed-tests/
<cleaninstall> i worked at a place, (about a year ago), still use ie6, id just snicker and keep my mouth shut
<Minze> good night everyone!
<skiwithpete> hi
<leszek> hi
<TheWonderingGuru> Hello everyone
<TheWonderingGuru> I was wondering. How do I move files from the pictures folder into the default folder for desktop wallpapers in Lubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<leszek> hi
<esing> my lubuntu said an new ubuntu is there (11.0) , well I use lubuntu and wonder if I can still install the new ubuntu 11.0 components or do i have to worry that my system changes completly from lubuntu to ubuntu 11 ?
<leszek> re
<GridCube> Hi, im helping an user on #ubuntu-es, thats using lubuntu, and says that even if the screen resolution is correct all the system looks tiny, and if he goes to a smaller resolution everything looks blurry
<leszek> GridCube: might be a driver or a dpi issue
<GridCube> how to know?
<leszek> this is hard to know
<leszek> or to figure out
<esing> hi
<esing> should i use sFTP or samba to share folders within my windows home network ?
<esing> i tried samba but it's not working somehow, dunno why :(
<GridCube> so guys
<GridCube> im pretty sure its a font issue, see http://imagebin.org/215765
<GridCube> but that tab doesnt allow him to set the font higher
<GridCube> how can this be done?
<GridCube> its like he is using a font size 8
<leszek> GridCube: it could be an dpi issue
<leszek> the default font is set to 10
<leszek> he should look in lxappearance what is set as font size there
<GridCube> kk
<GridCube> he says it says 11
<GridCube> so, its there a way to fix the dpi?
<leszek> GridCube: in ~/.Xdefaults you can set the dpi
<leszek> Xft.dpi: 96
<leszek> for example
<GridCube> lubuntu's text editor is leafpad correct?
<leszek> yes
<GridCube> :) thanks
<CaerdyddKennie> H
<CaerdyddKennie> Hi
<CaerdyddKennie> I have an asus eeepc 7g and I run lubuntu precise (12.04)
<CaerdyddKennie> Very fine distro and quite happy, but have hit two glitches.
<CaerdyddKennie> When I hit the power button nothing happens even though I config'd xfce4-power-manager to bring up a dialgoue.
<leszek> CaerdyddKennie: thats because the xfce4-power-manager is meant for xfce4-session and not lxsession so it cannot call the dialog
<leszek> CaerdyddKennie: see for example this: http://ppa.launchpad.net/dantti/colord-kde/ubuntu/pool/main/c/colord/colord_0.1.18-1~ppa1.dsc
<leszek> ah xD
<leszek> wrong link
<leszek> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=94516
<leszek> here you find a maybe solution
<smile> bye :)
<yjacket> When ever I try to login to my account, The screen goes black, and just takes me back to the login screen, no incorrect password
<yjacket> I can login via console just fine, but the GUI just boots me out
<gomiboy> yjacket: check for error massages in ~/.xsession-errors
<yjacket> gomiboy: thanks! let me check that...
<yjacket> gomiboy: hmm, I am having trouble getting the log file to the guest account...
<yjacket> I copied the log file the correct folder in /tmp/guest-... but it isn't showing up
<frankcox767> has anybody heard that Linux will not run on Windows 8 boxes?
<yjacket> whoops, hold on let me post a link to the log file
<yjacket> frankcox767 weren't they going to use a secure boot?
<esing> hi
<esing> how do I access windows 7 shares from Lubuntu ?
<esing> in Ubuntu I do this, but I dont find this in Lubuntu http://www.7tutorials.com/how-access-windows-7-shared-folders-ubuntu
<yjacket> I can't open chrome in my guest account to post the log file... :/
<yjacket> ... is there any way to enable guest accounts to use chrome via console?
<yjacket> screw it, booting off a live disk, brb
<frankcox767> yjacket - from what I read RedHat is paying MS but no mention of anyone else.
<frankcox767> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/12/05/31/190217/red-hat-will-pay-microsoft-to-get-past-uefi-restrictions
<gomiboy> esing: type in the file manager: smb://WINPCNAME
<esing> gomiboy thanks, I already tried that but it always returns to / of the linux machine
<esing> maybe I need to install another package?
<esing> like smbfs ?
<yjacket> gomiboy, here is a link to my log http://pastebin.com/QWrzUTH4
 * esing is changing PC's
<gomiboy> esing: try with smb:// you should be able to browse the workgroup
<CaerdyddKennie> leszek:  Thx for the info.  Is there a way to work around this?
<gomiboy> yjacket: is that all? Seems too short to me...
<yjacket> gomiboy that all, let me post errors.old?
<yjacket> *that's
<yjacket> yikes, .xsession-errors.old is 500 kb!
<yjacket> ok, erased most of the repeats, posting now
<yjacket> gomiboy: http://pastebin.com/KCzMZheV
<yjacket> hmm, maybe if I uninstall firestarter? let me hop to another computer so I can get boot into it... brb
<esing> gomiboy nope Iam not able to do that :D
<esing> besides I wonder if I should chose LXDM or LightDM
<esing> (doing the ubuntu 12 update)
<yjacket> ok, uninstalled firestarter, no go :/
<yjacket> gomiboy: i also installed x11vnc server, ill try uninstalling that one next
<yjacket> no go either... let me see if the logs changed at all
<gomiboy> yjacket: if i got it right you can log in with another user, so the problem is with your user session, but i can't see anything wrong in the logs, just 'normal' errors/warnings
<yjacket> gomiboy: yeah i am in a guest session right now, but i still cant login to my account
<yjacket> well what do i do now, reinstall? if i do, ill probably drop down to 11.04 or 11.10
<yjacket> and i wonder why chrome doesnt work in the guest account...
<gomiboy> yjacket: well, if you don't care much about the configs you have made with you user, you can just make another one instead of reinstall
<yjacket> gomiboy: are there .x configs in my user dir? could i copy those from another user?
<gomiboy> you mean X11 configs? In that case, no, they are in /etc
<yjacket> well what ever is corrupted in my main account's could be copied over... i didnt understand the logs, all it said was it was started
<yjacket> *wasnt
<yjacket> shouldnt there be another log somewhere?
<gomiboy> try this: press ctrl+alt+f1 login with your broken user, type: startx -- :1
<gomiboy> yjacket: ^
<yjacket> alright, just a sec
<gomiboy> and see if you get some tasty error...
<yjacket> gomiboy a lot of clutter, then the screen goes black... let me try piping the output to a file
<gomiboy> and once black it goes back to the terminal?
<yjacket> shoot, let me restart, i can't kill the first one I did, and it locked something...
<yjacket> gomiboy: the piped file is blank :(
<yjacket> I am going to try transferring my main accounts home folder to another acocunts, and seeing if that account has the same issue
<gomiboy> yjacket: the screen stays black? do you see any error in console if you ctrl+alt+f1?
<gomiboy> transferring the home folder, will transfer the issue
<yjacket> The only thing I can see is "No protocol specified" over and over, until I send Ctrl-C
<yjacket> gomiboy: thats what i am trying to find, the problem, so I can replace it with a fresh config
<yjacket> well, apparently lubuntu doesn't like it when the main account doesn't have a home folder, and you switch to the gui login screen... :/
<AmberJ_> Hello
<AmberJ_> Are regexes supposed to work with 'apt-cache search' ?
<AmberJ_> Ah, it works...
<AmberJ_> 'apt-cache search dev*' works fine .... But 'apt-cache search *dev' outputs error:
<AmberJ_> "E: Regex compilation error"
<AmberJ_> I'm using Lubuntu 12.04 amd64...
<AmberJ_> (in case this has got anything to do with Lubuntu (bug)..
<yjacket> according to http://regexpal.com/ "*dev" is not valid, if that helps
<yjacket> *AmberJ_
<AmberJ_> hmm
<yjacket> gomiboy: if I am going to just create a new main account, does that mean I can't delete delete the previous broken one?
<yjacket> because in my "test" admin account, I am not a sudoer, and have to enter the broken main accounts password to do gui authentication for applications
<yjacket> well, I am going to just install Lubuntu 11.10 over this... what new features did 12.04 have exactly?
<esing> hi
<esing> can I switch from LXDE easily to unify or gnome? will i have 100% ubuntu if I change my desktop environment or are there also other differences between lubuntu and ubuntu except the desktop environment ?
<esing> someone here?
<esing> how can I make the taskbar bigger
<esing> I cant read it , it is too small
<monteleo> bump
#lubuntu 2012-06-10
<esing123> bioterror hi
<esing123> i need help to switch to unity from LXDE
<esing123> someone present?
<esing123> theblakebrown hi
<user___> Who developer?
<mi3> HI!
<phillip69> what network manager does lubuntu use
<MassiveTR> hey anybody has a lubuntu theme for sticker screenlet?
<leszek> hi
<_jay> hey all, I just installed the lubuntu package over a xubuntu install, i have some panel questions. I moved the default one to the top and added a bottom panel, but right click>add panel items brings up an empty menu. I've rebooted and the same thing occurs.
<daker-cloud> hi
<sdfsd> Hey
<sdfsd> guys
<sdfsd> is there lubuntu-restricted-extras? I cannot find it
<leszek> sdfsd: nope there isn't why ?
<sdfsd> what? lol
<sdfsd> so I cannot install it?
<leszek> there is no such package as far as I know
<sdfsd> it is for ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu but for lubuntu?
<sdfsd> =|
<leszek> why do you need such a package ?
<sdfsd> For codecs?
<sdfsd> is it ok if I install the ubuntu one?
<leszek> codecs are supported out of the box
<leszek> nope ubuntu uses gstreamer stuff
<sdfsd> damn
<leszek> gnome mplayer should playback everything
<leszek> or what is your exact problem
<leszek> ?
<sdfsd> I want to play dvd and stuff
<sdfsd> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<leszek> libdvdcss is what you need
<sdfsd> yeah
<sdfsd> that;s for dvds
<sdfsd> but I want to be able to play anything. like on Windows
<sdfsd> found it
<sdfsd> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/amd64/lubuntu-restricted-extras/56
<leszek> sdfsd: as I said it can playback everything
<sdfsd> is it the right one?
<leszek> this package will install not a single codec
<sdfsd> ??
<leszek> its a package to install the flashplayer plugin aswell as html5 video support for chromium
<sdfsd>  Installing this package will pull in support for Java runtime environment,
<sdfsd>  Microsoft fonts, Flash plugin, DVD playback, LAME (to create compressed audio
<sdfsd>  files) and patent codecs for Chromium.
<sdfsd>  .
<sdfsd>  Please note that this does not install libdvdcss2, and will not let you play
<sdfsd>  encrypted DVDs. For more information, see
<sdfsd> Downloaded the .deb thing, It's only 2 KB
<leszek> its a metapackage for it see: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/lubuntu-restricted-addons
<leszek> ah restricted-extras xD
<leszek> sry
<leszek> sdfsd: just install libavcodec-extra-53 this is everything you need
<sdfsd> Hmm thanks
<sdfsd> one question
<sdfsd> how do I enable multiverse?
<sdfsd> oh
<sdfsd> it's enabled already
<sdfsd> one more thing
<sdfsd> shouldn't the network notification icon change or something when I am connected?
<sdfsd> leszek, are you there? ;D
<leszek> sdfsd: yep again
<leszek> 1:1 spain italy btw.
<sdfsd> :0
<leszek> sdfsd: it should change when you are connected
<sdfsd> It doesn't
<leszek> strange
<leszek> using the default icon theme ?
<sdfsd> It looks like in this img: http://www.osside.net/wp-content/gallery/lubuntu12b/lubu12b1b.jpg
<sdfsd> everything is default
<sdfsd> just installed it
<sdfsd> I mean, it's exactly like in the pic, I guess that's 12.04 too
<leszek> yeah ok then thats normal
<sdfsd> but when I disconnect it looks the same.
<sdfsd> On xubuntu there were two arrows
<sdfsd> )
<sdfsd> anyways, ty
<SpyderZ> *Sigh* I feel like I'm overlooking something obvious again. Q: How do I rename a directory full of files in a write protected location. Using the Default File Manager give me an Access Denied Error, and using the Sudo mv command either doesn't move the contents, or returns a stat no such directory. ;?
<SpyderZ> O.o! I apologize if I'm being rude, the last time I was here, I was told to just ask your question instead of greeting the room. ;? (Or I guess the room could be full of sleepers. ;P )
<sarbojit> SpyderZ, it would be nice if you haven't typed so many emoticons.
<smile> bye :)
<SpyderZ> sarbojit:  I mean no offense (And the channels I frequent tend not to care) but if it is "Taboo" in the support channel I'll watch it.
<sarbojit> Not a taboo but certainly is a frown giver :-)
<sarbojit> What did you execute in terminal?
<SpyderZ> sudo mv -t /etc/etc/etc /etc/etc/etc2
<SpyderZ> I was able to change the name by cd to the directory and sudo mv etc etc2... but the files within didn't move, and I had to rename it back to get the files to show up again.
#lubuntu 2013-06-03
<malaphus> Unit193: there is no apps/ directory under /usr/share/themes/Lubuntu-default/
<Unit193> malaphus: I'm not 100% sure that Lubuntu isn't mainly using the defaults.  I have shimmer-themes installed which does in fact have it.
<Unit193> malaphus: Not tried to theme it much, personally.
<Rarrikins> It seems that the applications menu has no applications unless I delete /tmp/.menu-cached... and then restart lxpanel. Why is that?
<binaryhermit> 4-0 this is starting to get ridiculous
<binaryhermit> and I'd guess that file is getting corrupted somehow
<Rarrikins> It's a socket.
<Rarrikins> It's weird. It gets created when I log in. I log out and log back in and the lxpanel application menu is almost empty unless I delete the file while I'm logged out.
<binaryhermit> that problem is above my pay grade, sorry.  and I apologize about the 4-0 comment, it's a case of wrong channel.
<Rarrikins> Oh, no problem on that.
<Unit193> His team isn't doing well.  Could try to reinstall lxmenu-data, but don't really think that'd help so much.
<binaryhermit> actually, my team is the team with 4 goals.
<malaphus> In Lubuntu 13.04, I moved the panel from the bottom to the top of the screen and now it overlaps my desktop icons, anyone know how to remedy that?
<holstein> what desktop icons?
<holstein> i would just logout and back in and see if it OK
<malaphus> tried to logout and back in, no dice
<malaphus> I created some .desktop files in my ~/Desktop directory
<malaphus> :q
<malaphus> oops
<holstein> i suppose a screenshot wouldnt hurt.. might want to look at how you are implementing desktop icons
<malaphus> trying to figure out how to add png support to gimp so I can save the screenshot, heh
<malaphus> Oh, overlap
<malaphus> http://carbon.collisionpoint.net/overlap.png
<malaphus> Theres the screenshot of the overlap
<holstein> http://blog.lxde.org/?p=804 might be relevant
<holstein> personally, when i start adding things to LXDE i usually just jump to XFCE at some point..
<malaphus> Hmm, not sure how this is relavent heh
<malaphus> nothing to do with pcmanfm
<holstein> i would try forcing placement... maybe try another panel,a nd see if they dogge that panel
<holstein> malaphus: sure
<holstein> malaphus: feel free and ignore what you like from me, or any volunteer
<malaphus> I can manually move the icons and its fine, but newly created icons are a problem
<holstein> malaphus: no one is going to tell you how to fix that issue.. it'll be something you sort out on your own
<holstein> its not a goal of lubuntu for sure.. i would ask in the lxde channel too
<malaphus> I just figured maybe someone else has had the same issue, since top panels aren't that rare
<holstein> malaphus: hang here as long as you like... but i would try different panels or specifying placement
<holstein> if you can drag them to different positions, whats the issue?
<malaphus> "but newly created icons are a problem"
<holstein> you dont want to have the panel over the new ones that pop up?
<malaphus> aye
<holstein> i would send that screenshot to the LXDE list
<malaphus> alright, thanks
<holstein> good luck!... lubuntu has a mailing list as well that might hel
<holstein> p
<sunny__> Hi
<sunny__> I need help to install lubuntu 13.04
<sunny__> it's the first time i've to install lubuntu, I was used to ubuntu before
<sunny__> is there somebody available to assist me ? (and sorry for the poor english, i'm not a native speaker)
<Unit193> Haven't asked your question yet...
<sunny__> i try to run it live on a usb stick and get a 'boot error' each time it starts on it
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sunny__: download iso image - burn it to cd - boot from cd - install (just like ubuntu install)
<sunny__> i used linux live usb creator to burn the image on the stick
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sunny__: try stick on other computer. if don't boot to - you make wrong boot stick
<sunny__> i tried on 3 computers, same result
<sunny__> do you recommand another program to install it on a stick ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you can try
<sunny__> I tried several times with new iso images of lubuntu (always 13.04) without any sucess
<Unit193> Did you verify the download?
<sunny__> nope
<sunny__> how can i do that ?
<sunny__> i mean, normaly the install program (lili) do it before burning it on usb
<Unit193> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sunny__> ok, i'll try that first
<sunny__> got to go, thanks for your help guys!
<sunny__> bye
<ochosi> not sure who of you folks is taking caer of lubuntu's greeter again, but i quickly wanted to forward the notice that we just released a new version of lightdm-gtk-greeter: http://www.smdavis.us/2013/06/03/lightdm-gtk-greeter-1-6-0-released/
<ochosi> s/caer/care/
<woshty> hey. I am getting some strange error announcments, asking me to report. Are they logged somewhere?
<n-iCe> hello
<wxl> woshty: yes, they're logged, but if you let apport do it's job, you won't have to try to find them. here's everything you wanted to know about bug reporting: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<phillw> woshty: also, as it is still not fully announced yet, as we are still awaiting some time and date confirmations for people and teams, there is a planned week of classroom sessions to held via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Saucy
<phillw> which you may be interested in.
<Giu> Hello after upgrading to lubuntu 13.04 I cannot hear my netbook speakers. so I was suggested to reinstall 13.04 from scratch because I was blamed for messing up with sources and repositories (quantal proposed flagged as sources). So now I am trying lubuntu 13.04 in livemode and cannot hear either any sound out of my HDA VIA VT82XX sound card. Anyone has some tip to share? Was it me really to mess up or is my sound card not supported with
<Giu_> Hello after upgrading to lubuntu 13.04 I cannot hear my netbook speakers. so I was suggested to reinstall 13.04 from scratch because I was blamed for messing up with sources and repositories (quantal proposed flagged as source). So now I am trying lubuntu 13.04 in livemode and cannot hear either any sound out of my HDA VIA VT82XX sound card. Anyone has some tip to share? Was it me really to mess up or is my sound card not supported?
<Unit193> ochosi: That'd be 神癒礁湖/rafaellaguna or maybe gilir, none of which are online now, and first guy hardly is.
<Giu_> ok
<Giu_> thanks anyway....I will try later. I want to check with someone before reinstalling the 12.10
<Unit193> Did you check with settings in alsamixer?
<Giu_> all ok there. all channels are 00
<Giu_> by the way the output jack is working fine both with live and with the installed 13.04: so I can hear audio via headphone
<Giu_> sorry headset
<ochosi> Unit193: yeah, i saw it and hoped someone would pick up the ball :)
<ochosi> Unit193: i mean, i've been in touch with them before, probably will just send them an email
<Unit193> ochosi: Alright, otherwise I could poke him when he comes online.
<ochosi> Unit193: yeah, that'd be great. i'm still looking for that email exchange we had about the greeter...
<Unit193> Giu_: You could try installing pulse and pavucontrol, but it should just work with alsa.
<Giu_> thanks guys. with the installed version I found out something weird with pavucontrol (I have two loudspeaker icons at the bottom nearby the clock). With lvie mode I guess I should start my usb pen in persistence and install these applications: I may try,  is there a forum I can post eventually the question so that rafaellaguna or gilir can eventually reply when they will have time?
<woshty> phillw, wxl: thx
#lubuntu 2013-06-04
<okabi> Who do I tell when software in the repository needs updating?
<Unit193> You may be able to file a bug and request it be updated, but what application?
<Unit193> Is it updated in Debian testing or unstable?  Are there some additional features you requre?
<okabi> I would like Claws-Mail to be updated to the latest version is all.
<Unit193> Are there any additional features or bug fixes that would be of help?
<okabi> Yes. I'm unable to install plugins with the current version because they're all made for the latest version.
<okabi> Might it be possible to upgrade my version of the software to the latest through command line?
<Unit193> okabi: Ok, so Debian has 3.9.1  (http://packages.qa.debian.org/c/claws-mail.html) and Ubuntu only has 3.8.1 (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/claws-mail), since there is no cruft in the Ubuntu version, it should in theory auto-sync to Ubuntu Saucy.  I'm guessing waiting for the next release isn't preferred?
<Unit193> !syncrequest
<Unit193> !sru
<ubottu> Helpful information for filing a sync request can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<okabi> Auto-sync?
<okabi> The debian and ubuntu repositories are tied to eachother?
<Unit193> Yeah, Ubuntu pulls packages from Debian, it's based on Debian.
<okabi> So, how long is the wait before it updates according to changes in Debian's?
<phillw> okabi: it is marked as low priority
<Unit193> Debian testing has it, so in theory it should just sync.
<phillw> it will need someone from debian to sponsor the upgrade
<okabi> Mmm. Well, thanks for all the replies, but I must be going now.
<okabi> And Unit193 said it was already the latest version.
<phillw> okabi: Ok, so Debian has 3.9.1  (http://packages.qa.debian.org/c/claws-mail.html) and Ubuntu only has 3.8.1
<phillw> did he???
<okabi> :3
<okabi> Terminator: ILL BE BACK
<phillw> Unit193: I take it, you mean sid? http://packages.debian.org/sid/claws-mail
<Unit193> I mean it how?
<phillw> which debian has 3.9.1 :)
<Unit193> Look http://packages.qa.debian.org/c/claws-mail.html and you'll see testing and unstable.
<n-iCe> System:    Host ubuntu Kernel 3.8.0-24-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<n-iCe>            Desktop LXDE (Openbox 3.5.0) Distro Ubuntu 13.04 raring
<n-iCe> Machine:   System Sony product VGN-CS170FJ version R5632613
<n-iCe>            Mobo Sony model VAIO Bios INSYDE version R0260Q2 date 09/19/2008
<n-iCe> CPU:       Dual core Intel Core2 Duo CPU P8400 (-MCP-) cache 3072 KB flags (lm nx sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 ssse3 vmx)
<n-iCe>            Clock Speeds: 1: 800.00 MHz 2: 2267.00 MHz
<n-iCe> Graphics:  Card: Intel Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<n-iCe>            X.Org 1.13.3 drivers intel (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) Resolution 1280x800@60.0hz
<n-iCe>            GLX Renderer Mesa DRI Mobile Intel GM45 Express Chipset GLX Version 2.1 Mesa 9.1.1
<n-iCe> Audio:     Card: Intel 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller driver snd_hda_intel
<n-iCe>            Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture ver k3.8.0-24-generic
<n-iCe> Network:   Card-1: Intel WiFi Link 5100 driver iwlwifi
<n-iCe>            IF: wlan0 state up mac <filter>
<phillw> Unit193: so, testing and unstable are the same set. If some one sponsors it to stable, then it can be added to ubuntu repos.
<n-iCe>            Card-2: Marvell 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller driver sky2
<n-iCe>            IF: eth0 state down mac <filter>
<n-iCe> Drives:    HDD Total Size: 320.1GB (6.5% used) 1: id /dev/sda model TOSHIBA_MK3252GS size 320.1GB
<n-iCe> Partition: ID: / size 290G used 20G (8%) fs ext4 ID: swap-1 size 4.15GB used 0.00GB (0%) fs swap
<n-iCe> RAID:      No RAID devices detected - /proc/mdstat and md_mod kernel raid module present
<n-iCe> Sensors:   System Temperatures: cpu 49.0C mobo N/A
<Unit193> n-iCe: Don't spam.
<n-iCe>            Fan Speeds (in rpm): cpu N/A
<n-iCe> Info:      Processes 164 Uptime 3:18 Memory 906.5/3823.7MB Client Irssi 0.8.15 inxi 1.8.4
<Unit193> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phillw> !flood | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: please see above
<n-iCe> Damn, wrong channel!!!
 * n-iCe kills hiself
<n-iCe> him
<n-iCe> was the damn inxi, sorry
<Unit193> Your inxi is outdated.
 * n-iCe cries
<Unit193> phillw: No, you may want to read up on the process.
<phillw> Unit193: I'm not too worried about about claws. I was only saying that the version in testing & unstable need a sponsor top have a sponsor to have it moved from there to 'stable'/
<Unit193> phillw: No.
<phillw> oh?? well, I learn something new, usually contradictary, every time I ask about debian repos and ubuntu ones.
<Unit193> (Not exactly, but meh.)
<phillw> Unit193: the basics I was told was a new a version would be expected to be in the debian stable area before ubuntu would consider an update to theirs.
<phillw> I can ask for a bug fix to be pulled in, provided I have a darn good reason. An upgrade of functions and new version number are pretty much exempt from my getting that approved unless it was proven to be a urgent / critical bug.
<phillw> I do not see it worth my asking for such an exemption of a new version of claws that is still in debian-unstable and debian-testing. It is better to allow debian to follow through the testing cycle.
<phillw> Unit193: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule date is 20th June. Unless there is a flavour who really require it as a freeze exception, the chances of being accepted are very low.
<Unit193> I'm not really interested...
<Unit193> And as far as I know not exactly...
<Unit193> But this is all rather non-related to support.
<phillw> Unit193: it was only FYI, I'm happy to explain it to the OP. But If I'm not about, you have the links to explain his question
<Unit193> But it's not quite right, ANYWAY...
<phillw> Unit193: I'm always willing to learn :)
<cerebrate> any traces of lxle's lxle dev.?
<phillw> cerebrate: I do chat to him, you can contact him via the site. Is there an immediate problem with the last release?
<n-iCe> hi
<Unit193> You update your inxi? ;)
<n-iCe> last version
<n-iCe> according to https://code.google.com/p/inxi/
<Unit193> 1.9.7, yep.
<n-iCe> what was mine?
<n-iCe> inxi~1.8.4
<n-iCe> Where did you get the new inxi Unit193
<Unit193> From there.  (Then uploaded to ppa and personal repo. :P )
<Unit193> You should be able to inxi -U it, though.
<n-iCe> awesome! Successfully updated to svn server version: 1.9.7
<phillw> wb n-iCe :)
<n-iCe> thanks, that was easy.
<phillw> I'm on offtopic :)
<n-iCe> phillw: #lubuntu-offtopic ?
<phillw> n-iCe: yup
<Redouane> Hello, I want to use Linux on my machine and I need an advice witch distribution should I use
<Redouane> I'v an acer Aspire 5715 Z and I don't now which is better Ubuntu or Lubuntu
<Redouane> Take note that its the first time I use Linux
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> depends
<n-iCe> lubuntu is lighter
<n-iCe> Ubuntu 13.04 Review: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZin1_iPv0E
<n-iCe> Lubuntu 13.04 Review http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcWHQncUeV4
<Redouane> so does this affect in any case the use of  my laptop
<n-iCe> performance
<n-iCe> we just say ubuntu is heavier
<n-iCe> lubuntu use lxde which is a lighter desktop environment
<Redouane> Sorry but which one do you advice me to use?
<Redouane> my laptop is an acer aspire 5715 Z
<mikael_> salut a tous
<mikael_> FR  ?
<woshty> wxl: Ok, took a look at the bug reporting link you posted yesterday. Did you post that to tell me how to post a bug to get that "System program problem detected" dialog to be more usable? Or for me to understand what it wants to report?
<wxl> woshty: if you just proceed there will be an option to show more detail.
<joossee> hey guys wondering if anyone has a second to answer a question aboutencrypted boot stick? Installer exits afteer trying to create swappartitionin encrypted /mapper/ device?
<joossee> 13.04
<joossee> also if anyone has a new spacebar that would be great
<joossee> the error is 'error security hole, swap partition is not encrypted and your data may not be protected, exiting installer'
<holstein> a new spacebar?
<joossee> ya this one is notverygood :)
<holstein> joossee: i dont see that as an error.. thats just saying the swap is not encrypted
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<joossee> ya but i am spcifically creating the swap partition in the "physically encrypted volume|
<holstein> sure.. why?
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<joossee> short aqnswer: encrypted bootstick
<joossee> 64gb
<Unit193> And it's not an option to create a normal one with a trucrypt "volume" to store the files that need encrypted?
<joossee> insufficient formy purposes
<holstein> thats what i have always done.. the truecrpyt thing
<joossee> im running off lubuntu 12 in the exact same config. 13.04  is different
<Unit193> holstein: Their .bin?
<holstein> i would look at something made for that purpose
<Unit193> Ah, well that's annoying.
<joossee> how bout we just answerlubuntu questions instead of plugging (awesome) third party software lololol
<holstein> joossee: sure.. enjoy! and good luck :)
<joossee> fudge it ill go give it another go. just annoying
<holstein> joossee: might want to try #ubuntu or a security channel.. nothing about lubuntu is specifically designed to meet the needs you have, though, im sure you can get it working with a little patience
<holstein> joossee: this was choosing full disk encryption from the installer? or was that an option?
<joossee> i chose the manual partitioning option and then laid out all the necessary ones, plus /boot. now i need to encrypt system / and swap
<joossee> but g2g thx for helpbbl
<n-iCe> guys I have .mp3 I use braser otu burn a data cd for mp3 music cd
<n-iCe> but nothing recognize it any idea?
<holstein> n-iCe: mp3 music CD's are tricky
<holstein> n-iCe: in theory, any mp3 cd player like that should just read it if you make a data CD and fill it with mp3's
<n-iCe> I did
<n-iCe> and does not work
<n-iCe> not even the pc recognize the cds now
<holstein> n-iCe: doesnt have to work that way, and it would be *anything*
<holstein> n-iCe: seems like a nice plausible place for you to start is the media
<holstein> the burnable discs
<n-iCe> what do you mean
<holstein> sounds like thay are bad.. or not getting burned properly
<n-iCe> yeah, but why
<holstein> n-iCe: again.. could be anything
<n-iCe> cds are ok, since I have burned normal music cds
<holstein> i would start by trying another CD
<holstein> n-iCe: try burning an audio cd with the same media
<n-iCe> tried 4 now
<n-iCe> I did as a cd media
<n-iCe> not data
<holstein> n-iCe: 4 audio cd's? or mp3 data cd?
<n-iCe> and worked
<n-iCe> holstein: 4 mp3s one audio cd
<holstein> n-iCe: ok.. so do *any* data cd's you make show up? on the computer?
<n-iCe> no
<n-iCe> is like I don't insert it
<holstein> n-iCe: id say its something to do with the way you are making the disc.. not closing it.. or "finalizing"
<holstein> i would just try other methods
<holstein> it'll be matter of trial and error to some degree, til you make something that everything can mount
<n-iCe> where can I mount the cd
<n-iCe> /media/cdrom ?
<holstein> n-iCe: literally anywhere you like.. but you know thats not the issue, correct?
<holstein> n-iCe: when you put in other data cd's, they just mount, correct?
<n-iCe> right
<holstein> n-iCe: so, its not an issue of "computer not mounting properly made data CD"
<holstein> its mre likely "improperly mae data CD not mounting due to being made improperly"
<n-iCe> nice@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/cdrom/ /mnt/nice
<n-iCe> mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<holstein> i would assume the later, and work from there
<n-iCe> the music is in there
<n-iCe> in the cd
<n-iCe> just did ls
<holstein> n-iCe: so, you can mount it now?
<n-iCe> using mount, yes
<holstein> ok.. still, i would look at the method you are makind the disc
<n-iCe> usign brasero
<holstein> the players dont have to read the disc you make
<holstein> n-iCe: sure.. use different settings there.. use something different than brasero
<holstein> leave the session open.. close it.. finalize it.. etc.. experiment
<n-iCe> but what can I make with those cs
<holstein> cs?
<n-iCe> cds
<holstein> n-iCe: i would try brasero, exploring the options.. then move on to xfburn.. i like k3b a lot, and usually just install it first thing
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> but, can I change the cd properties or somethign to make it readable in a mp3 player?
<holstein> n-iCe: thats the idea
<holstein> n-iCe: what settings and media the player need are really on a case by case basis
<n-iCe> uhm
<n-iCe> I think I don't understand, I have already the CD's cds have the music mp3 files inside, I just can play them.
<holstein> n-iCe: the player.. its proprietary, and uses what it'll use.. what works for me in my car might not work for you player
<holstein> n-iCe: what the computer can read/mount may not be readable in any of them
<holstein> n-iCe: the media can be not readable my your specific player
<holstein> the specific media type you have
<holstein> you can try different options in the burning process.. i would try closing the data session..
<holstein> "allow no more writing"
<holstein> try leaving it open...
<holstein> try different types of cdr's
<n-iCe> damn
<n-iCe> that sucks
<n-iCe> haha
<ValDuare> hey guys I'm running an ubuntu base install with just xorg and open box pretty much. Im trying to use xset to stop the display from turning off etc. but it says xset unable to open display
<ValDuare> what other options do I have for keeping the display on
<Unit193> Unable to open display?  Can you give the output of echo $DISPLAY ?
<Unit193> ps aux | grep auth | sed -n 's/.*X\ \(.*\)\ -core.*/\1/p'   too if you're using lightdm.
<ValDuare> [1] 1188
<ValDuare> atm I just have open box and xorg pretty much installed on a ubuntu base
<ValDuare> no lubuntu or anything
<Unit193> That's the output from what?  Anywho, seems like the display env var may be off.  You can try xfce4-power-manager I'd think.
<ValDuare> i just tried setterm -blank 0 | setterm -powerdown 0 | setterm -powersave off
<ValDuare> we'll see how that works
<Unit193> Aha, alright.
<ValDuare> if it works I guess add it to autostart.sh?
<ValDuare> or do you know if setterm is persistent?
<billkd> I'm trying to set up Gnu/Linux on a low hard disk storage and low memory system(512MB RAM and 80GB HDD). Is Lubuntu a good choice here, or would I be better off with Debian? The machine should run a lightweight DE, support HP printers, and be pretty fast. It will be used for web browsing, email, printing, and light word processing tasks. Any ideas?
<billkd> I'm trying to set up Gnu/Linux on a low hard disk storage and low memory system(512MB RAM and 80GB HDD). Is Lubuntu a good choice here, or would I be better off with Debian? The machine should run a lightweight DE, support HP printers, and be pretty fast. It will be used for web browsing, email, printing, and light word processing tasks. Any ideas?
<SonikkuAmerica> billkd: Are you there? You just left #ubuntu
<Unit193> !repeat | billkd
<ubottu> billkd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SonikkuAmerica> !crosspost | Better this one
<ubottu> Better this one: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Unit193> billkd: What's the processor?
<SonikkuAmerica> Lubuntu is probably a good choice; Xubuntu is good too
<Unit193> Lubuntu would do better with that RAM.
<SonikkuAmerica> Unit193: You're prob right.
<SonikkuAmerica> At least in this day and age
<billkd> pentium 4
<SonikkuAmerica> Yes, Lubuntu then.
<Unit193> More ram would be very good, buuut...
<SonikkuAmerica> Although Debian with LXDE... maybe...?
<billkd> I use arch on my main laptop(this one) with gnome 3.8, and it runs pretty well, but I think gnome would be too much for that hardware.
<SonikkuAmerica> billkd: Ohhhhh yes it would
<Unit193> SonikkuAmerica: If I'm going with Debian, it'd be Openbox or fluxbox.
<billkd> so... hmmmm... xfce4 or lxde?
<SonikkuAmerica> billkd: Probably LXDE, as XFCE is a bit on the heavy side now...
<billkd> OK
<Unit193> Not really, just not quite as lightweight.
<SonikkuAmerica> GTK+ 2 tool kit and all... I hear LXDE is moving to Qt... any ring o' truth to that?
<billkd> How do I add icons to the lxde desktop? Do I need to do that gnome-panel hack? Remember, we're trying to be light on resources/packages.
<Unit193> SonikkuAmerica: Eh, just looking at the options.
<Unit193> billkd: No, pcmanfm is the desktop manager, just drag and drop (IIRC.)
<billkd> No, for running custom commands.
<billkd> Nevermind, you can use lxshortcut or whatever it's called.
<SonikkuAmerica> Or just create an empty file, name it "whatever.desktop" and write in a desktop entry... aww dang he left
<n-iCe> OK, I'm back
<n-iCe> Bought 5 CD's
<n-iCe> who was helping me?
<SonikkuAmerica> n-iCe: Me. What's up?
<SonikkuAmerica> n-iCe: No I wasnt'
<n-iCe> haha
<SonikkuAmerica> But if you're doing what I think you're doin' I think I can help
<n-iCe> I want to create a mp3 which my mp3 car player can read it and play.
<SonikkuAmerica> n-iCe: I forgot whether there was a sound recording program in Lubuntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> n-iCe: I'm familiar with the GNOME one, which'll record excellent quality MP3s.
<n-iCe> SonikkuAmerica: what do you use
<SonikkuAmerica> It's called Sound Recorder... but because I'm in OpenIndiana (OpenSolaris) right now I couldn't say what it's really called?
<n-iCe> Solved it
<n-iCe> K3B and some packages did the job
<n-iCe> Now I can play mp3 in my car
<n-iCe> :D
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh good.
<n-iCe> I know
 * n-iCe cries
<n-iCe> fuck brasero, it sucks
<n-iCe> :p
<SonikkuAmerica> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<n-iCe> :p
#lubuntu 2013-06-05
<alexandros_c> good night everyone, does anyone if lxde cpufreq frontend does anything other than display the frequency and the governor? If so, how do you get it to accomplish this?
<Unit193> alexandros_c: What package name?
<alexandros_c> Unit193: it name is CPUFreq frontend
<alexandros_c> it is a lxde panel item
<Unit193> Yeah, it should be able to change them.
<alexandros_c> what package I need to install to get it to work?
<alexandros_c> it just shows a checkbox to remember setting and that is it
<Unit193> I've never used it, I only have a desktop install of Lubuntu/LXDE.  I'd assume you have cpufreq?
<alexandros_c> utils or d?
<Unit193> utils.
<alexandros_c> I have cpufrequtils install
<alexandros_c> but it still not showing any settings
<Unit193> Start by seeing if you can change it from there.
<alexandros_c> oh ok I will have to research that
<Unit193> dpkg -L cpufrequtils | grep bin  and you can look at the manpages for whatever binaries it pulls up.
<alexandros_c> Unit193: I am about to set and view the information
<alexandros_c> from the commandline
 * robertzaccour is loving Lubuntu :)
<sangeet> anyone to help? My resolution is stuck in 1024x768 and also the performance of the whole UI has been degraded
<Redouane> Hello every body
<Redouane> I'm a new user of Linux I get installed Lubuntu on my machine
<Redouane> all seems well except one thing I can't get connected to th WIFI
<Redouane> Under windows My WIFI CARD appears to be a braodcome 802.11G
<Forp> hi
<Forp> any here?
<Forp> hey?
<Forp> #ubuntu
<sdfa> hi any here?
<sdfa> hey?
<sdfa> where all?
<saintlulu> hello
<sdfa> hi
<sdfa> u developer?
<saintlulu> nope
<sdfa> u guru?
<saintlulu> lol   nope
<sdfa> then u cant help me
<saintlulu> nope
<saintlulu> sorry
<z121231211> Hello?
<malaphus> part
<zerger> guys... that's a PERFECT job on this new release of lubuntu
<zerger> I've used Linux for couple of years but... I'm too lazy to configure it myself - I just booted up Lubuntu from USB and... everything is working - audacious is playing my wavpack audio files, pidgin is working with my im provider very well, chromium, lxde looks great...
<zerger> doing backup now and I will perform clean install
<zerger> THANK YOU.
<normanclegg> Is there a simple way to rotate a screen 45 degrees in lubuntu?
<n-iCe> hello
<pvl1> hello!
#lubuntu 2013-06-06
<uangbesar> hello. im running lubuntu after i closed my lid and opened it back up all my panel items were to the left instead of the traditional bottom right corner
<dehbohtaw> quicktables  is a very easy to use/configure script. The problem with quicktables is that it has been abandonware for a long time and may not be safe to deploy. Can anyone recommend me a currently developed alternative(in the form of a script) that  offers the same ease of use?
<asdzor> Hi. My default settings from ~/.Xresources are overriden each reboot. I tried to put "xrdb -load ${HOME}/.Xresources" in ~/.xinitrc or ~/.xsession but it doesn't being executed (it's chmod u+x)
<webchatter> Hi.
<webchatter> Where do I put things that I want to get started on each boot?
<webchatter> (autostart)
<webchatter> or, where to put script that will get autoexecuted?
<webchatter> why my ~/.Xresources is not read by default?
<webchatter> each boot?
<webchatter> HEY!
<webchatter> where's support?
<webchatter> and where are days when things were so simple
<webchatter> .xinitrc was way to go
<webchatter> linux/ubuntu is now complicated shit
<holstein> webchatter: please try and watch the language in the official support channels.. also, we are all volunteering support here.. whats the issue?
<webchatter> Sorry, I'm a little bit frustrated here. My ~/.Xresources doesn't being loaded at each boot
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/81383/how-can-i-add-new-autostart-programs-in-lubuntu
<holstein> webchatter: what are you tring to do?
<webchatter> set defaults for my terminal (uxterm)
<webchatter> in .Xresources
<webchatter> colors, for example
<holstein> http://superuser.com/questions/146457/how-do-i-add-startup-applications-in-lubuntu-lxde is a lot like what i have done for openbox
<holstein> webchatter: colors of what? a terminal?
<webchatter> yes
<webchatter> but I like to do it by .Xresources, not by something stupid GUI menu
<webchatter> ok, I'll try with this superuser tip
<holstein> webchatter: you can edit the file referenced in the links above.. you can do that from tty if you like
<webchatter> thanks
<n-iCe> hello
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey
<kuse> hello
<kuse> can somebody help me with an issue i have with my lubuntu ?
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<kuse> oh ok
<kuse> well i installed my lubuntu it dont have any GUI, all i get is a command line to login
<kuse> i use a eepc x101ch
<kuse> i typed startx  and i got unablt to connect to x server
<kuse> connection refused
<SonikkuAmerica> kuse: Have you tried [ sudo servie /etc/init.d/lightdm start ] ?
<SonikkuAmerica> *service
<SonikkuAmerica> not "servie"
<kuse> i tried it now and i got unrecognized service
<SonikkuAmerica> kuse: Weird.
<holstein> !nomodeset | kuse
<ubottu> kuse: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> ^^ thats an option.. also kuse, did you get to a desktop from the live CD? is this an issue that has always been? or something that broke? what broke it?
<kuse> holstein: thanks i will check that
<kuse> i mean ubottu
<kuse> holstein:  i just installed the lubuntu from a pen
<kuse> i had GUI when i installed it
<kuse> when i boot it i only have the black screen
<holstein> kuse: could be that a kernel update during the install has broken support for your graphics.. i woulld try nomodeset, then you have a better idea of where the issue could be
<kuse> yep its weird, i bought the eepc with ubuntu on it but i would prefer something lighter so i found lubuntu i figured it would have no incompatibilities
<holstein> kuse: you didnt buy it from asus with ubuntu on it
<holstein> kuse: you are experiencing issues going from one version of ubuntu to another .. not from another desktop environment to LXDE
<holstein> kuse: you could have installed LXDE or lubuntu-desktop into the verion that was running on the machine when you bought it (used i assume)
<kuse> i bought it brand new from a store
<holstein> kuse: not with ubuntu on it.. not from asus
<holstein> not an EEE that im aware of
<genii> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/asus-ubuntu-netbook-launches-in-portugal
<kuse> yep thats it
<holstein> or, maybe you are in portugal ;)
<kuse> :D
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: I checked whois, the domain is .pt
<holstein> anyways.. regardless... lubntu *is* ubuntu.. you can revert to the version the machine shiped with.. and install LXDE
<holstein> OR, troubleshoot the issue you are having
<SonikkuAmerica> So yeah, it's one of those
<kuse> i had no sucess with the nomodset option
<kuse> i tihnk i will donwload the distro again and do a fresh install, if the problem persists maybe i will switch to another one
<SonikkuAmerica> It's "nomodeset"
<kuse> thanks for the help guys
<SixtyFold> Has the ability to hit windows key + arrow left right up or down been able to snap the windows in lubuntu always been there?
<SixtyFold> b/c the ability to do that definitely makes me not want to use any other distro now, being able to side-by-side view to windows in perfectly the same size
<SixtyFold> two*
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2013-06-07
<adamgolding> I am totally new to linux and have chosen lubuntu as my distro.  I've installed it in vmware player on a windows host.  Where do I go now to learn about my OS from scratch?
<adamgolding> the lubuntu docs seems to just address weird driver issues and stuff.  the linux.org tutorials use debian or something
<adamgolding> I can't seem to find a good ubuntu tutorial either
<adamgolding> note that i don't want to learn much about LXDE, since I am not comitted to it
<adamgolding> is there some integrated help system in lubuntu that I'm missing?
<adamgolding> i.e. what is the lubuntu equivalent of windows help?
<ShapeShifter499> in case someone here has an answer to my question I post this link to my policyd question http://askubuntu.com/q/305282/136822
<Izach> this may have been asked many times but I am new to this OS: How do I get Java to work with the Lubuntu OS?
<wxl> !java | Izach
<ubottu> Izach: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Izach> Thanks you for the detailed answer, maybe my question was a bit vague. Basically I am having trouble with Lububtu not opening the Download link correct, instead it simply opens a New Chromium webpage that is blank and does nothing after clicking the download link.
<Unit193> So chromium has no idea how to handle apturl, just search synaptic, Lubuntu Software Center, or commandline for  openjdk-7-jdk
<Unit193> jre, not jdk.
<Izach> Were would i find the command line?
<Unit193> Open LXTerminal and type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<Izach> Thanks for your help, it is installing now.
<Izach> I believe that this process would work correct with installing the plugin for my browser too? right?
<Unit193> Yep, icedtea.
<Unit193> (7 of course.)
<Izach> Another question, will most Ubuntu apps also work on Lubuntu
<Unit193> For the most part, but generally you'll want to be careful about depends.
<subman_> Maybe you guys could help, as asking in the general Ubuntu channel never results in an answer!  I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a remote computer and am trying to print to a printer local to me.  The remote machine can print anything but pdf files.  These result in just blank pages being printed.  This is using Document Viewer and the server is running Ubuntu Server 12.04.  Locally I'm running Lubuntu/Ubuntu 13.04 and can print pdf's using Document Vi
<subman_> ewer with no issues.  Any ideas?
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2013-06-08
<Vivekananda> hi everyone e got lubuntu  12.04 lts and have gecko-media player. I cannot play xvid videos on firefox and it asks me to download plugin. What do I do
<okabi> The other day after doing a software update a dialog box appeared ascking me if I wanted to upgrade to Lubuntu 13.04
<okabi> How much free space would I need for an upgrade?
<phillw> okabi: I've never been asked that before!... having a dig around, it is safest to allow for the size of the ISO as it needs to download all the new stuff before it can start replacing the old stuff with them.
<okabi> Oh shoot then.
<okabi> I've only got so much space, and don't know how much I can clear out...
<okabi> Running from a usb drive lol
<phillw> yes, the guy who asked was running from a removable device.
<okabi> Lmao.
<okabi> Hey now, it's an 8 gig.
<phillw> how much room do you have on / ?
<okabi> 137 mbs after the update I just did.
<okabi> Before I had 470 mb.
<phillw> okabi: running
<phillw> sudo apt-get clean
<phillw> will clear out all the stored archives in your cache, that should increase the free space by a fair margin.
<okabi> I'm aware.
<okabi> But thank you anyway. It'll be useful to anyone readding who doesn't know.
<phillw> also remove all the old kernels.
<okabi> OH yes, I've been wondering about those
<phillw> they are disk eating monsters!
<okabi> I suspected... how do I remove them?
<phillw> okabi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<okabi> Thanks phillw
<Yorvyk> phillw: this is your 1 hour notice of the manual meeting
<Yorvyk> Not sure where this meeting is though :/
<phillw> Yorvyk: should be in #ubuntu-meeting
<ospi3> hello:) how do i backup all emails as simple text files (one email one file)?
<hutch_> Hello
<holstein> o/
<hutch_> \O
<hutch_> I've installed Lubuntu as I want to see if it will speed up things on my laptop. So far so good but why is XChat not pre-installed?
<Unit193> Nope, but easy to install.
<holstein> xchat is not installed by default because its not a default appication included with lubuntu
<holstein> !infor xchat
<holstein> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7ubuntu2 (raring), package size 348 kB, installed size 891 kB
<holstein> sudo apt-get install xchat or install from any package manager you choose
<Unit193> hutch_: Space issues, trying to cut back.  Figure the people that want it can pretty easily install.
<hutch_> Pity as there are no obvious support apps for noobs. Though I know it has to leave out lots of things to stay lightweight
<Unit193> pidgin technically can handle irc, so that's mainly why.
<hutch_> Not thinking of myself I've been windows free for 5yrs
<hutch_> And love LXDE/Lubuntu
<hutch_> Does lubuntu have its own forum btw?
<holstein> hutch_: lubuntu *is* ubuntu.. so the forums work for it as well.. and there are specific sections
<hutch_> np
<Unit193> Either a section or tag, don't remember which is used.
<Stephen_Noob> When I run aplay -l it doesn't show my USB sound card (PCM2902)
<Stephen_Noob> Been trying to configure it but too noob.
<hutch_> irc via pidgin was always a pain for me
<holstein> Stephen_Noob: it doesnt have to be supported... did you check the matrix? what is it?
<Stephen_Noob> I'm not sure what you mean by matrix, but if I run lsusb it lists it.
<Stephen_Noob> Bus 003 Device 003: ID 08bb:2902 Texas Instruments Japan PCM2902 Audio Codec
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<Stephen_Noob> *rtfm'n*
<holstein> Stephen_Noob: a few suggestions
<Unit193> Ah, I was going to say try it with pulse as it seems to support some more odd ones.
<holstein> Stephen_Noob: try a live CD with pulse audio.. something like xubuntu (assuming you dont want to install pulse)
<holstein> Unit193: :)
<holstein> pavucontrol is a nice and handy tool to use with pulse
<hutch_> Does fb/xmpp on pidgin still not allow video? as I configured my webcam but no video displayed
<Stephen_Noob> holstein: I'm running lubuntu on a MK802+ Allwinner A10, a CD drive is not an option :P
<holstein> Stephen_Noob: if you can, disable or remove all other sound cards/devices.. either in the bios or just physically remove them
<holstein> Stephen_Noob: ?
<Stephen_Noob> holstein: Also, I installed pulse but I was getting the impression it somehow ran ontop of alsa.
<holstein> Stephen_Noob: you can boot *something* on there.. USB
<Unit193> hutch_: I'm pretty sure it does audio, and video technically should work I think, but don't know for sure that it does.
<holstein> Stephen_Noob: thats what the alsa support *is* relevant...
<Stephen_Noob> holstein: It's an embedded ARM computer, the size of... a gum pack. I can't unplug them. Not sure how to disable them :(
<hutch_> Unit193, maybe right just need to talk to fb contact with vid I guess
<holstein> Stephen_Noob: these are "suggestions".. ignore them if you want, or if they are not relevant to your case.. its just simple ways of discovering support for sound cards
<holstein> Stephen_Noob: what would i do? take the USB audio device to a more "normal" x86 machine that meets some of the suggested requirements above.. test.. learn.. return to ARM
<Stephen_Noob> holstein: Yea, I'm on board just want to explain my situation. I did try disabling the built in stuff through alsa-base.conf
<holstein> Stephen_Noob: the way i see it, you are troubleshooting quite a few key things at once.. ARM, audio in linux, mulitple sound cards... try thinning these out.. go to another machine
<Stephen_Noob> holstein: I'm afraid the only things I have at my disposal are two Apple laptops, neither have a CD drive and I cannot boot linux due to EFI blocking
<holstein> Stephen_Noob: i routinely dig machines that are appropriate for this out of the trash
<Stephen_Noob> holstein: Aye, I recognize they're easy to come by. Realistically I think I just need to tell alsa to load the driver for the PCM2902 but I'm not really sure how to do that.
<holstein> Stephen_Noob: im sure, if you need/want, you can work a test case up.. if not, i would return the device ASAP. and get something with known linux support
<Stephen_Noob> Specifically, I'm not sure what the driver name is.
<Stephen_Noob> holstein: Where's your sense of adventure??
<holstein> Stephen_Noob: im actually an audio guy.. so i pick and choose my adventures with it.
<Stephen_Noob> holstein: Alright, so I anticipate you're familiar with alsa_conf. Let me refer to that matrix again really fast. I guess mine might be under "TI" or "Texas Instruments"
<holstein> Stephen_Noob: what i would do is go to hardware that i *know* works.. x86 hardware.. and have only one audio device
<holstein> otherwise, i have not use ARM, and for all you and i know, usb could be not working
<Stephen_Noob> holstein: Nah the USB is working, I installed it on another arm system without a problem but this new one is smaller :3
<Stephen_Noob> holstein: Does this shed some light on the situation for either of us? http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Behringer
<Stephen_Noob> holstein: That's my USB card...
<holstein> Stephen_Noob: my friend uses one of those
<holstein> Stephen_Noob: it works "out of the box".. thats what im saying.. you have to many unknowns going on
<holstein> its plug and play.. he is _guitarman_ in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> it should show in aplay -l ... but you have a different ARM kernel, and all kinds of other differences
<Stephen_Noob> holstein: Darn, I guess I'll have to try to find a MK802 channel.
<holstein> Stephen_Noob: why? they didnt make the audio device
<Stephen_Noob> holstein: I'm pretty sure there's some modules not included in this specific flavor of lubuntu, they may be familiar with this.
<holstein> Stephen_Noob: they might not be able to be use in the ARM kernel
<Stephen_Noob> holstein: You should have saw me getting the WiFi to work... talk about a learning experience for my first time with Linux :)
<Stephen_Noob> holstein: There are instructions, but they skip important elements / steps that a Noob wouldn't recognize.
<Stephen_Noob> holsteni: Says the kernel was built without SND_USB_AUDIO drivers *reading*
<Stephen_Noob> holstein: ^
<Unit193> Module or built-in?  Module loaded?
#lubuntu 2013-06-09
<hackson> no keybord logo in the right side of the lxpannel. How can i do?
<hackson> I am using ibus-pinyin input method.
<hackson> Any help?
<SixtyFold> when i hit windows key on my keyboard in fresh installs of lubuntu 13.04 and any arrow key i get my windows to snap to the edges of my desktop perfectly, either taking up half the screen vertically or horizontally, which is awesome
<SixtyFold> in VMware
<SixtyFold> but so far if i try to do this in a VM Fusion with an upgraded version from 12.10 to 13.04 or just a regular netbook EEE PC 1000h with lubuntu 13.04 upgraded as the main OS, this doesnt work
<SixtyFold> A) is this a new feature in 13.04? and B) does it only work for whatever reason if you do a fresh install?
<SixtyFold> or does it have something to do with the windows version of VMware workstation helping it work?
<SixtyFold> it seems that scenario A && B are true.
<cpt> Hey, when installing ttf-mscorefonts the end-user agreement pops up and I can't get past it. Any advice?
<Unit193> Why can't you?
<cpt> I tried clicking on ok and pushing enter, but nothing happens. lol
<Unit193> If using apt-get, try tab or left and right.
<cpt> synaptic
<Unit193> Mmmm... Different dialog method, don't think I've seen it.
<cpt> ...and you rock. TY for your time helping me. :)
<cpt> tab did the trick
<Unit193> Sure, have a good one.
<cpt> Is pacman any better than apt?
<cpt> or are they two different things
<Unit193> I've been too lazy to actually use Arch yet, the commands a shorter in pacman though. (pacman -Syu vs apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade.)
<Unit193> Different systems.
<cpt> Ah. It looked as though I could use either in lubuntu
<cpt> You could also set an alias for apt-get, right?
<Unit193> Yep, options may be harder.
<cpt> hey, thanks again
<n-iCe> hi
<pong> what is the login and password on intial boot for lubuntu 13.04?
<n-iCe> hi
<jcontra> Hello-- I'm gearing up to produce t-shirts for several open source projects-- does anyone know if the logos available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing are available for use under the CC-SA license linked here-- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/License
<jcontra> or does anyone have a contact on the artwork/marketing team?
<phillw> jcontra: easiest way to get in touch is via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/SubTeams/ there you can find the wiki and launchpad links to all the teams.
<jcontra> Thank you, phillw :)
<phillw> jcontra: as far as I know, the logos are under the commons creative licence, but that team will best know.
<Logan_> How do you get rid of the shadow for the font in the Lubuntu task bar? I disabled flat buttons, but now it's ugly white text with gray shadows. I'd rather just have the white text.
#lubuntu 2014-06-02
<kevjonesin> Hello, does anyone know how to remove ibus packages from lubuntu 14.04 without breaking lubuntu-desktop?
<ianorlinlaptop> lubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<ianorlinlaptop> you will need it back to upgrade though
<kevjonesin> mmm, won't removing the meta-package trigger removal of the set of packages installed as a dependency to it?
<ianorlinlaptop> no it won't remove the dependencies
<kevjonesin> right on. I'll give it a shot. It regards: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218568&p=13039242#post13039242
<kevjonesin> Cool, that allowed removeal of ibus packages.
<kevjonesin> tnx
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ianorlinlaptop: just off iBus to keyboard
<kevjonesin> Hello again, Is there a keyboard shortcut to open the 'run' (command) gui? It's < alt> + <F2> on many distros/desktops, but apparently not on lubuntu LXDE.
<Unit193> Strange, I must have added that to my openbox config myself.  lxpanelctl run  is the command you want to bind.
<cristian_c> kevjonesin, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/769644
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 769644 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "Alt-F2 (or "lxpanelctl run") doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kevjonesin> tnx, y'all, I'll try the proposed work around from the bug page.
<cristian_c> kevjonesin, http://daveden.wordpress.com/2012/09/21/lubuntu-keyboard-shortcuts-cheat-sheet/
<kevjonesin> lol, was just looking at that before coming here to ask about the alt+F2 fail.
<kevjonesin> does remind me to bookmark it though
<kevjonesin> Another quandry of sorts, when I installed the distro earlier the installer froze early on ("download updates while ..." and "install proprietary ..." page). After some googling I tried togling off the "install proprietary ..." options and then install progressed. Is there a meta-package I can install to add the now missing proprietary stuff?
<kevjonesin> Ah, just found lubuntu-restricted-extras, I'm gussing that's it.
<kevjonesin> ... and followed with flashplugin-installer. Anythingthing else I'm likely missing? I'm presuming that mp3 codecs and such came along with restricted-extras.
<Unit193> Unless you want DVDs, should be about right.
<kevjonesin> Cool, I'd forgotten about DVD stuff, tnx.
<Axis_> Hello.
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've purchased a Rii mini i8 bluetooth keyboard
<cristian_c> How can i enable the keyboard in lubuntu?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> I've paired it
<leszek> hi
<cristian_c> leszek, a question
<cristian_c> leszek, do you know imput devices management in lubuntu?
<cristian_c> :)
<leszek> cristian_c: can you specify your question. What is your exact problem =?
<cristian_c> leszek,
<cristian_c> I've purchased a Rii mini i8 bluetooth keyboard
<cristian_c> How can i enable the keyboard in lubuntu?
<cristian_c> I've paired it
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<leszek> pairing should be enough
<leszek> and then you should be able to start typing
<cristian_c> leszek, ok, but it's strange
<cristian_c> I remember I don't see in xinput list output
<cristian_c> I try again
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> leszek, incredible!
<cristian_c> leszek, I've enabled the keyboard
<cristian_c> In 12.04 it didn't worked
<cristian_c> leszek, but in 14.04 it works
<leszek> nice ;)
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> leszek, there is a problem
<leszek> what problem ?
<cristian_c> leszek, the pointer shakes a lot
<cristian_c> as if it was sensible to the air
<cristian_c> *the air weight
<cristian_c> I don't understand this weird behaviour
<leszek> pointer ? you mean the mouse cursor ?
<cristian_c> yeah
<cristian_c> leszek, ok, I've paired again
<cristian_c> pairing with this device is very complex/difficult XD
<cristian_c> it doesn't shake anymore
<cristian_c> leszek, thanks for the help!
<cristian_c> :)
<leszek> np ;)
<P1ro> hi, i installed 14.04 yesterday but i have no sound, i did check alsamixer and it detects a spund card but no sound at all, this is the card: IXP SB4x0
<cristian_c> Pici, ati, right?
<Pici> P1ro: ^
<cristian_c> Pici, I had ati ixp sb400
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> P1ro,
<cristian_c> sorry
<Pici> :)
<P1ro> :D
<P1ro> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] IXP SB4x0 High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<P1ro> well nm something i done yesterday worked i just realize
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> P1ro, open alsamixer
<P1ro> but by default i coulnt up the volumen at all, not on systray icon or alsamixer
<cristian_c> in a terminal
<P1ro> its working right now
<cristian_c> P1ro, look for the 'external' channel
<cristian_c> lol
<P1ro> but i did a few things i found on forums about this
<Hans_> I installed icedtea javaplugin and now i have icedtea java web control panel also. is both follow the installation ?
<Ekushey> the shutdown button is missing from a friend's LXPanel, can someone help me to get it back?
<DutchC64> dudes
<DutchC64> anyone here, cause my brother has got a WEIRD problem
<holstein> Ekushey: you can add what you like to the panel.. you can always look in a live CD or guest session to see what it what.. i suggest experiementing with one of those to see what the panel items are, and how to manipulate them
<Ekushey> holstein: ok
<DutchC64> he just installed lubuntu 13.10 on his computer (core i7 950 with a geforce gtx 480 graphics card) installed the nvidia driver, everything seems working but somehow he can't get his native monitor resolution
<DutchC64> he's either stuck at 800x600 or 1024x768 resolution
<DutchC64> no matter what driver
<holstein> DutchC64: install 14.04
<DutchC64> he has a 1600x1200 screen hooked up to DVI
<DutchC64> same problem
<DutchC64> 14.04 I mean....same problem
<holstein> DutchC64: you may not get "good" support for that device.. if nvidia doesnt provide good linux support.. they likely didnt promise they would
<holstein> DutchC64: you should start with 14.04.. 13.10 is EOL soon
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> also, trying the vesa driver..
<DutchC64> according to the nvidia website the 337.19 should work
<holstein> DutchC64: there is no "should"..
<DutchC64> but as I was saying...the 14.04 version of lubuntu has the same problem
<holstein> DutchC64: just try different options and see what works
<holstein> DutchC64: 14.04 is what you want to be messing with right now.. you say, 13.10 and 14.04 both are not working properly.. so, install 14.04 and work with it to make it the best possible setup.. not 13.10
<dzho> holstein++
<ianorlin> I think the i7 by itself would run lubuntu just fine with integrated graphics
<counter> hi, my problem is, that  I did not receive a lubuntu keyring request after enter ssh public key passphrase, any advice?
<counter> so the will not be saved via keyring
<counter> + password
<ianorlin> I think the keyring agent is not active and started by default
<counter> gnome-keyring-d , the deamon is running
<ianorlin> hmm not sure what the problem is then
<counter> I needed to installed libp11-kit-gnome-keyring, libpam-gnome-keyring  to activate the deamon and started with "gnome-keyring-daemon --components keyring,pkcs11"
<counter> @ianorlin the .ssh folder is copied from another system, can this be the reason?
 * ianorlin actaully doesn't quite know that much about keyrings I just enter my password each time
<Hans> Can i use wifi on Lubuntu ?
<holstein> Hans: yes
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> make sure nm-applet is running
<counter> if nm-applet is not running by default: settings > default settings for lxsession > autostart
<counter> add "nm-applet"
<Hans> Is it not possible to scanning for networks ?
<holstein> Hans: yes
<holstein> Hans: all aspects of connecting to wifi access points is possible, and quite normal, assuming your hardware supports linux, or is able to be supported
<holstein> Hans: i see that nm-applet is running, if its not down by the time in the tray, and i click on it, and select the wifi access point, and enter credentials to connect if needed.. if that is not possible, i look at the !wifi link and troubleshoot.. running lspci to see what hardware i have
<counter> if I try seahorse,  "Message: DNS-SD initialization failed: deamon not running"  which deamon? gnome-keyring-d is running ...
<Hans> Is i need to open network connections and type in the networkname ?
<holstein> Hans: no
<Hans> I am next to my modem.. wifi on.
<holstein> Hans: typically, the process is as i outlined above.. you literally click and select from a list..
<holstein> Hans: wifi has to be more than just "on".. is has to support linux
<Hans> It works on xubuntu.
<holstein> Hans: then, it will work in lubuntu.. they are both ubuntu
<counter> Hans: left or right click on the nm-applet icon is all you need to do, the networks around should be shown, usually you only need to select and enter password...
<Hans> What is nm-applet and where do i find it ?
<holstein> Hans: in the tray by the time, friend.. down by the display of the time.. near the time in the panel..
<holstein> Hans: if its not there, you can start it, by typing "nm-applet" in a terminal and seeing what shows up. then, you can refer above where counter suggested autostart for it
<holstein> 14:29 < counter> if nm-applet is not running by default: settings > default settings for lxsession > autostart
<Hans> I dont like to mess in the terminal. is it other ways?
<holstein> Hans: yes
<counter> add it to autostart and logout, login
<holstein> Hans: look for it by the time
<holstein> Hans: then, if its not there, you can start the application as suggested above
<holstein> Hans: oyou can use "alt+f2" to start it.. the terminal suggestion is just that.. to get it started to see if it shows up
<counter> good to know ...
<counter> can someone help with the seahorse "Message: DNS-SD initialization failed: deamon not running"  error ? maybe this causes the keyring problem?
<Hans> Can i make this wifi work in the meny some place ?
<melodie> Hans  nm-applet: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ElJVE2oW18
<melodie> Hans check that the button for the wifi is on, on the physical machine
<melodie> if it is a laptop
<holstein> Hans: in the menu, specificially in nm-applet .. that is the tool you seek
<Hans> It is a netbook.. it works on xubuntu.
<holstein> Hans: sure.. and, xubuntu and lubuntu *are* ubuntu.. so, you *can* connect using the nm-applet configuration tool. if you have not tried, please try.. or consider just using xubuntu if its meeting your needs
<Hans> xubuntu have a screenbug.
<holstein> Hans: not here
<holstein> Hans: regardless.. are you using nm-applet?
<Hans> not yet..
<holstein> Hans: thats literally the only next step for connecting lubuntu to a wireless network.. i have made it many times, and still suggest it
<holstein> Hans: there is no information to the contrary.. please try it
<counter> hm, I searched the web but I found no solution ... :/
<Hans> It works.. your youtube video help me.. Thank you.
<Hans> I shud let it be in the autostart ?
<counter> Hans: yes, of course
<counter> I think I found a temporary solution for my problem: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=39041 it is in the last post, but I do not know why
<Hans> Is there any special reasen for i have to set it manual ?
<counter> hans it is a bug @ 14.04
<Hans> will an update fix this?
<Hans> It works for me now anyway..
<counter> can somone explain why eval? I found "Eval is used for execution dynamically generated code."
<counter> bye
<onla`> okay.. I had to boot to windows. I had a 4 days uptime on my lubuntu and I had updated my grub during that time aswell as did some other tweaks that I don't remmeber anymore. Now my x kinda froze. I couldn't do anything, except to move mouse around and switch apps with alt-tab, couldnt click. I switched to tty1, which didnt seem right. I couldnt see text, it was scrambled. I managed to write my login creds and do sudo reboot... now after this reboot, I
<onla`> I added to my grub consoleblank=0 to not get screen blank after 10mins idle. Well I updated that mode away on tty1 and updated grub again, but still after reboot the screen is black after lubuntu loading screen
<onla`> how can I debug this? I tried looking at dmesg, but not sure I find anything
<onla`> my graphics card works normally on windows right now at least... I have had problems with the graphics card earlier on windows when I mined some digital coins with overclocked settings, but since then the card has worked normally
<onla`> ok I found some things to test, i report back
<onla`> okay.. I booted with nomodeset, got couple fail notifications but couldnt read it cause it went by so fast. Booted again and tried to record it with my camera, still couldnt see, but this time there was only 1 fail I think. booted again, and again was 1 fail and it loaded something there showing the progress with percentages, and then it did actually boot to lubuntu. Now it gives me "sorry, ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error." and gives me 
<onla`> but seems like the problems are not gone.. I open firefox and it becomes unresponsive right off the bat
<onla`> I'll try reboot
<onla`> hmm ok not yet, chrome is responding. How can I save this error report?
<onla`> sorry, ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal
<onla`> https://encrypted.google.com/#q=how+to+save+log+sorry%2C+ubuntu+14.04+has+experienced+an+internal
<Autoclesis> hello
<Autoclesis> can I make updates automatic
<Autoclesis> this is probably a dumb question
<wxl> Autoclesis: yep you can. let me find the link.
<Autoclesis> Cool!
<Autoclesis> Thanks wxl
<wxl> Autoclesis: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html is still valid
<Autoclesis> Wow
 * Autoclesis clicks
<Autoclesis> This is a very old Compaq computer and lubuntu works fine
<wxl> lubuntu is pretty magical :)
<Autoclesis> Yeah, thanks wxl
<wxl> np Autoclesis
<Autoclesis> I always liked Abiword
<Autoclesis> because of the built in google search of selected text which Libre Office lacks
<Autoclesis> but I digress
<wxl> i kind of prefer libreoffice but that's just because abiword can be a bit crashy at times
<wxl> and sometimes inconsistent results importing docs
<Autoclesis> I didn't want to say that...
<Autoclesis> or that...
<wxl> and terrible support of docx
<Autoclesis> :)
<Autoclesis> lol
<wxl> but i like it :)
<Autoclesis> And no other wp in the world recognizes .abi?
<Autoclesis> but yes
<wxl> i rarely use wysiwyg editors. i'm a vim guy :)
<wxl> there is that…
<Autoclesis> there's a lovely apple app...
<wxl> ew
<Autoclesis> hehe
<Autoclesis> don't worry I'm not a double agent
 * wxl sighs a sigh of relief
<Autoclesis> it would turn different parts of speech different colors
<Autoclesis> "phraseology" app
<wxl> psychedelic :)
<Autoclesis> yes. if you were a heavy noun abuser it would show that
<wxl> that's curious
#lubuntu 2014-06-03
<kevjonesin> Hello, I'm wondering how to go about changing the target of the panel volume control applet from "master" to "headphones" or "pcm"? [on lubuntu 14.04]
 * ianorlin is not sure how to change what the slider is on lxpanel
<kevjonesin> I've been 'googling' a bit. Some have tried installing alternate volume control applets to either the panel or the system tray. I'd be happy to hand edit a conf file rather than installing other stuff though. I'm not looking to be able to change it on-the-fly'. Just to direct it to a setting that's active. "Master" does nothing on my setup. It's all either "pcm" or "headphones".
<kevjonesin> I'm currently adjusting via the alsamixer ncurses interface, but would prefer something 'mouse-able'.
<jared_> hello
<triplc> hi all
<ianorlin> any way I can help?
<triplc> is it possible --during installation-- to choose subvol name in btrfs (example subvol=lubuntu1404 as root /, subvol=home as /home...)?
<triplc> i remember when install 12.04, there was no way to define subvol for btrfs
 * ianorlin is not sure as I don't use btrfs
<arianiti> Hi , I removed the start button , how to get it back ?
<Reptilia> I've upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10, on my laptop, and keyboard input is too slow, missing letters. How can i fix this?
#lubuntu 2014-06-04
<lucas21> Buenas Tardes
<lucas21> #lubuntu es
<onla> is there an app like xosd in ubuntu repositories? "xosd displays text on your screen, sounds simple right ? The difference is it is unmanaged and shaped, so it appears transparent. It's excellent for notifications."
<onla> I want to see a popup window or something like this appear on my screen when I execute a certain command
<onla> or linux terminal command on xs creen
<onla> oh there is.. lets see if it can do
<ianorlin> onla there is lxsession-message-gtk to make a popup message
<econdudeawesome> howdy all. Trying to get a Belkin AC Dual-Band WiFi USB adapter to work with Lubuntu. Not sure how to go about this, even to see if it is being recognized by the system
<ianorlin> not sure how to get a popup notification can you open lxterminal and run lsusb so I can have some informatoin about the kind of usb adaptor
<econdudeawesome> ianorlin: sure. Should I post to pastebin?
<ianorlin> yes
<econdudeawesome> looks like it's showing up as device 7: http://pastebin.com/ecUUnFPe
<econdudeawesome> how can I then configure the wifi? I've been using GNOME or XMONAD too long :/
<ianorlin> econdudeawesome: can you run it agian as lsusb -v
<ianorlin> have you tried hitting alt-f2 and running nm-applet?
<ianorlin> that is a known bug and in the release notes
<econdudeawesome> certainly: http://pastebin.com/ErKZZ7rw
<econdudeawesome> no new icon appeared when I ran nm-applet
<ianorlin> which version of lubuntu are you on?
<econdudeawesome> hmm
<econdudeawesome> should be 14.04, let me check
<econdudeawesome> 14.04
<meek_geek> I own a 1ghz dual core netbook
<meek_geek> i use xubuntu it runs fine
<meek_geek> Would lubuntu make it any better or faster ?
<meek_geek> ?
<wxl> meek_geek: likely
<econdudeawesome> I found Lubuntu has a lot less overhead on my netbook. I dont use the standard GUI any more though; I run XMONAD. LXDE however runs well, even with 1Ghz dual core
<meek_geek> oh
<meek_geek> I would try it
<wxl> openbox is pretty fast
<meek_geek> can you share a screenshot of the file manager ?
<econdudeawesome> ianorlin: Found a ping: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/240676
<wxl> admittedly i use awesome
<meek_geek> wxl, do you know xubuntu + openbox distro ?
<econdudeawesome> Most overhead is simply in the gui, right? Openbox is going to be fast regardless of underlying architecture? (I'm not 100% confident on this assertion)
<meek_geek> econdudeawesome, I used Openbox + Debian it was snappy
<wxl> meek_geek: you can set up xubuntu with openbox
<meek_geek> But the only issues was Debian's old kernel
<econdudeawesome> meek_geek: indeed, it would be
<meek_geek> I used from Debian to Xubuntu
<econdudeawesome> lubuntu can be nice. If you're needing real speed, trying building up from ubuntu minimal and only putting on the gui components you really want
<econdudeawesome> save hard drive space + build up for nice speed
<meek_geek> but people say anything ubuntu based is spying on you and bad for security
<econdudeawesome> who says that?
<ianorlin> that was in unity really and has an off button
<meek_geek> prism-break.org <-- this site and many other people
<econdudeawesome> If you do a full Ubuntu install you have the Amazon spyglass that was a big fracas, but it's quick to unintall
<meek_geek> Ok
<meek_geek> lubuntu seems fast
<meek_geek> I would download and try it
<econdudeawesome> test
<econdudeawesome> weird
<econdudeawesome> irssi going buggy on me
<meek_geek> econdudeawesome, dya use prop. softwares?
<econdudeawesome> what?
<econdudeawesome> also, ianorlin, I seem to hit a snag in installing the driver. I'm not familiar with make install--how to debug?
<meek_geek> non-free do u use it?
<econdudeawesome> on occasion. I really like sublime-text, for example.
<meek_geek> econdudeawesome, its prop right ?
<andgastaldo> h
<onla> ianorlin: thanks! though I found what I wanted and what I wanted was to translate with google translate a text that I have selected to clipboard on key press, and using google translate cli, xclip and aosd_cat with autokey I am getting a nice fade in - fade out of the translation with the following system.exec_command('trs "$(xclip -o)" |aosd_cat -n "Arial Black 80" -u 2000 -o 1000 -R red -S none -f 0 -y -10')
<ianorlin> that is long enough you probably want a script for it
<onla> yeh, well that command is added to the autokey to execute it on keypress :)
<onla> autokeys gui
<ianorlin> or that works as well
<onla> not sure if it was here or #linux where my 68xsomething terminal resolution was a topic. they said that 80xsomething is the standard minimum, but I can't have it, since I am using a large enough font on my terminal, so that I can see the irssi text from 3m distance
<onla> they said that I should change my irssi font size, but on #irssi they say that you can't change irssis font size, that it's the terminal font size
#lubuntu 2014-06-05
<Alex_> ERROR: The kernel header file   '/lib/modules/3.13.0-27-generic/build/include/linux/version.h' does not  exist.  The most likely reason for this is that the kernel source files  in '/lib/modules/3.13.0-27-generic/build' have not been configured.
<Alex_> nvidia-installer.log
<hateball> Alex_: Are you manually trying to install nvidia driver?
<hateball> rather than using a packaged version
<Alex_> yes
<hateball> then it probably expects you to have build-essential installed
<hateball> there should be documentation on nVidias website
<Unit193> Sounds more like linux-headers-generic
<hateball> might be
<Alex_> http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/ubuntu-ringtail-nvidia.html
<hateball> Alex_: Are you having any problems with using the drivers supplied in the repositories?
<hateball> Otherwise I don't see much point doing a manual install, usually just causes headache
<Alex_> yes 96 nvidia
<Alex_> have not in repos
<mous__> hi, i need a service, reboot your lubuntu 14.04 32bit then run free -m, i need to see the result :/
<jay21> hello
<jay21> i have an internal error related to the file apport-gtk
<jay21> some help
<jay21> what can i do
<ianorlin>  /join #lubuntu-offtopic
#lubuntu 2014-06-06
<hamlapje> Hi, I'm stuck with a question. How can I let lubuntu listen for a set of non standard dhcp scope options to facilitate automatic downloading of a configuration script?
<aisgreat_> hey everyone!
<P1ro> hi, i have a problem with network, when ill change ip/mask or something i have to sudo service network-manager restart to change to happend, these changes should be just apply atfer i click on close or not ?
<dxdydxdy> I have a question. When I try to set nm-applet under "LXSession configuration" -> "Core applications" as Network GUI, it will work just fine, but the field will be blank and the application not start after the next reboot. What am I doing wrong?
<Hans> When i shange user i get an errormessage..  No session for pid.     is it something seriuse ?
<ianorlin> dxdydxdy you need to go to the autostart tab
<ianorlin> Hans is this for the guest account?
<dxdydxdy> ianorlin: And then?
<Hans> Ianorlin: Yes.. No session for pid   and a number.
<Hans> But it works ok.. i close the message.
<ianorlin> Hans https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxsession/+bug/1273524 this is the bug that this message shows up but all other things work
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1273524 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "guest seisson shows error message no seisson for pid xxxx" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ianorlin> set nm-applet as autostart manually
<silverlion> ianorlin: you mean https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ElJVE2oW18?
<silverlion> ;)
<Hans> My nm-applet is in autostart.. works good..
<ianorlin> silverlion that was about guest session bug
<silverlion> ianorlin: i was refering to the nm-applet in autostart
<Hans> I think it is from earlier.. they tolde me about nm-applet.
<silverlion> ok then. I'll keep quiet
<P1ro> hi, i have problems with network, when i set a new ip i had to sudo service network-manager restart, i was wondering when i click on close i should restart itself or not?
#lubuntu 2014-06-07
<haxx0r> www.anon.fm
<Tin_man> hello all, i'm new to lubuntu, i've been using ubuntu 14.04 about a month and a half, on my computer, i installed lubuntu on my wifes computer, because it's a slower machine, so far it's great, but i can't figure out if you can make it a 1 click program opener instead of double clicking.. ? any clues?
<Meerkat> Tin_man, in the file browser settings. There is a check box at the very top. Open files with single click, I think it is called.
<Tin_man> thanks Meerkat
<Tin_man> i'm on it.. :)
<Tin_man> that did it thanks again, I could of been looking for a while.. although thats how Ubuntu is also.. should of looked longer
<Tin_man> i'll check back later...
<STHGOM> Steam wont start, segfault. how do i fix?
<STHGOM> starts up with recovery mode
<STHGOM> xorg graphics driver
<STHGOM> tried reinstalling steam
<STHGOM> didn't work
<STHGOM> ...
<STHGOM> wth nvm
<live1404> i booted lubuntu 14.04 live USB (try before you install) but i can not see the network manager applet. how can i solve this problem without installing lubuntu?
<live1404> anyone?
<Meerkat> live1404, http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/fix-lubuntu-1404-network-manager.html
<Meerkat> try fix 1.
<live1404> that fix does not work on lubuntu LIVE because i need to log out and log back in. i can log out ok but i can not log back in.
<Paddy_NI> Hello, I am getting a little frustrated trying to change my keyboard layout to the one I set during the installation. For some strange reason not only did lubuntu not set it, it also refused to offer it as an option
<Paddy_NI> Crap like this should not be happening with an lts these days :-)
<silverlion> well if that is such a crap as you say... why are you seeking support in here insulting us and our work and not only try another distro?
<Unit193> Paddy_NI: Remove ibus.
<Paddy_NI> Unit193: apt-get remove or purge?
<Paddy_NI> silverlion: I'm not insulting anyones work
<Paddy_NI> These simple things should be behind us
<SonikkuAmerica> silverlion: Ah, there you are. One of us needs to write down that South Africa's LoCo team is down for Lubuntu materials.
<Paddy_NI> I am migrating my father in-laws computer and this is the result of several attempts at installing using different sources and media. Not good
<silverlion> SonikkuAmerica : hey there
<silverlion> Paddy_NI : well entering a room talking about crap evokes the feeling of an insult. intended or not
<Paddy_NI> silverlion: I was calling the problem crap not the distro
<Paddy_NI> And definitely not anyones work, I am sorry if you took offense
<Paddy_NI> Unit193: Okay I'm going to reboot and see if ibus was the culprit :-)
<Paddy_NI> Unit193: Thank you very much that solved it :-)
<Unit193> Welcome.
<Paddy_NI> silverlion: Again, I am sorry. You lot are the last people who I wish to offend in any way
<silverlion> Paddy_NI : just watch your language a little ;) then we'll get along fine
<Paddy_NI> Fair enough ;-)
<Paddy_NI> The notification beep that is generated by qwebirc is stikingly similar to that of a faulty hard disk
<SonikkuAmerica> Paddy_NI: I'd talk to the qwebirc developers about that
<Paddy_NI> hehe :-)
<SonikkuAmerica> Also that's why I use Quassel on my computer and AndChat on my tablet
<Paddy_NI> I use Quassel on the Windows laptop, andchat on the tablet and phone and xchat on the Ubuntu tower
<Paddy_NI> I don't see my father in-law using irc so I will keep this system as clean as possible
<SonikkuAmerica> Lolzz
<Paddy_NI> s/clean/minimal
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<Paddy_NI> It really is quite shocking how fast this old laptop is now with lubuntu.
<Paddy_NI> I'm very impressed
<Titussss> hello guys. i am new in linux world. Do any1 can hel me with mine 2 problems?
<Titussss> 1)how to change logon screen from xubuntu-desktop into mine primary one from unity? mine system is ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Titussss> 2) and i want to ask how to  change profile of logiing from autologin into classic one ( choosing user and typing password)
<P1ro> hi, i have problems with network, when i set a new ip i had to sudo service network-manager restart, i was wondering when i click on close i should restart itself or not?
<ianorlin> my laptop wireless really doesn't work without broadcom proprietary drivers but they flood my dmesg with thees lines repeadetly which I have the tail of http://paste.openstack.org/show/83313
<ianorlin> it also floods my ttys
#lubuntu 2014-06-08
<EternalSynshiane> lubuntu-core is best deb package in the world :| set up an entire desktop environment, that only just have what you need. Thanks guys
<Unit193> Glad you like it, though what method did you use to install it?
<EternalSynshiane> use ubuntu server, apt-get install lubuntu-core
<EternalSynshiane> just build up my system from the bottom, I know what packages I want so it usually take around 30 min
<psych_half> i removed pcmanfm and now my wallpaper is stuck :|
<simbageoleo> i need help installing my wireless card please
<Mr_Comet> hello ppl
<Mr_Comet> i have a question.
<Mr_Comet> I would like to viber.deb made for 64bit its a voip app
<Mr_Comet> can i use it on my 32bit lubuntu laptop?
<Mr_Comet> *use
<Unit193> You can not use a 64bit application on a 32 bit computer.
<Mr_Comet> Unit193-  Big thx for the answer!
<Unit193> You can use a 32bit application in a 64bit OS.
<Mr_Comet> awww
<Mr_Comet> ok.
<Mr_Comet> welcome comics_idees
<comics_idees> hi
<simbageoleo> can anyone help me install my wireless drivers please
<Unit193> simbageoleo: What chipset?
<kuhilasvaara> I am getting stuff crash on my lubuntu. I have lubuntu 14.04 amd64. I get frozen windows and apps on x. Then I get those internal errors which says that /usr/bin/Xorg is the prob.. and this time for example it says package ..xserver-xorg-core 2:1.15.1-0ubuntu2 [modified: user/lib/xorg/modules/4extensions/libglx.so]
<simbageoleo> can anyone tell me how to find my wireless icon please
<Mr_Comet> simbageoleo-  Menu>Preference>Network connections
<simbageoleo> anyone one
<simbageoleo> on
<simbageoleo> Mr_Comet, wireless is greyed out
<simbageoleo> Mr_Comet, what do i do please
<simbageoleo> its says hardware is disabled by hardware switch and there is no switch and the key command is not working
<Mr_Comet> simbageoleo-  laptop?
<simbageoleo> Mr_Comet, yes
<Mr_Comet> i use dell laptop
<Mr_Comet> the wifi switch is a click type. up and down.
<simbageoleo> Mr_Comet, i use packard bell
<Mr_Comet> its located on my left side of the laptop. near the botton
<Mr_Comet> *bottom
<simbageoleo> Mr_Comet, there is no switch and the key is fn+f1 but that has no effect
<Mr_Comet> is your wifi broadcom?
<simbageoleo> how do i check
<Mr_Comet> google for you laptop model spec and see the hardware list.
<simbageoleo> Mr_Comet, packard bell e2310
<Mr_Comet> if your wifi is broadcom, u probably need to install a file from repo and boot it to detect that wifi
<simbageoleo> Mr_Comet, what the command please
<Mr_Comet> i cant find it
<Mr_Comet> simbageoleo-  sorry i cant find the specs.
<simbageoleo> Mr_Comet, grrr this is hitting a brick wall every turn
<kuhilasvaara> that lubuntu or xorg crash report stated that libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-dri libfreetype6 packages were obsoleted or such and I shuld try apt-get install them and see if problem persist. I did, and now my directx doesn't work or something. Hearthstone won't run
<kuhilasvaara> should I try re-install ati drivers now then
<Mr_Comet> hope that works
<ianorlin> onla directx is for windows do you mean X11?
<onla> I got it solved!
<onla> it was wine that said that
<onla> wine app
<onla> well, at least for now. I re-installed ati and it works now
<onla> I installed from apt-get, though there are new drivers on ati website for my video card.. 5/23/2014
<onla> hd6850 that is
#lubuntu 2015-06-01
<nesm00x> goood morning!
<nesm00x> when can we (users) expect to have a usable Lubuntu distro?
<nesm00x> because until now I have seen about 10 versions, with no progress
<m_tadeu> hi...is there a way to have app launch feedback on lubuntu 15.04?
<leszek> m_tadeu: you mean a busy cursor ? Don't you have one if you click on an app in the menu ?
<m_tadeu> leszek: exactly....I don't have that
<leszek> m_tadeu: I fear it might a bug in Xorg that I also heard of in Kubuntu/Netrunner
<Gibarian> Any LXLE user around?
<holstein> i have checked it out..
<holstein> they have a support channel, AFAIK
<Gibarian> I just checked... Thanks
<ShalokShalom> hi there
<holstein> o/
<ShalokShalom> will lubuntu adopt Calamares, when the switch to LxQt happen ?
<holstein> if its in the default repos, it will be easy to install, regardless
<ShalokShalom> Calamares is a qt5 Installer :D
<ShalokShalom> http://calamares.github.io/about/
<holstein> yup.. i googled to see what it was
<holstein> but, it cant be included into offical ubuntu anything until its in the repo
<holstein> which, may be happening, or already happening.. if so, it can be easily installed, if one wants it, into any ubuntu distro
<holstein> !info calamares
<ubottu> Package calamares does not exist in vivid
<holstein> i would look upstream in debian, as well, since, that will just "trickle into" ubuntu
<ShalokShalom> calamares get maintained and founded by a blue box guy :)
<ShalokShalom> so i guess a qt installer is maybe a fine idea for a qt distro then :)
#lubuntu 2015-06-02
<nolsen> For some reason, the screen is small on Virtualbox.
<nolsen> how do I fix this
<holstein> i just install the guest additions.. but, to be more specific, i think you'll have to share what is host, what is guest.. etc
<nolsen> 1366x768 is the host resolution
<holstein> and, you have guest additions installed?
<nolsen> I thought it's installed automaticly
<holstein> nolsen: check and see..
<holstein> i dont know what host or guest OS you are using
<holstein> i dont know which is linux, or lubuntu.. etc
<nolsen> Host: Windows 8.1. Guest: lubuntu
<holstein> anyways, i would check for guest additions, then, i use dynamically sized desktop
<nolsen> install virtualbox-guest-additions-iso right?
<holstein> nolsen: thats the iso
<nolsen> I don't see any else in the repos
<holstein> nolsen: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/130976/lubuntu-display-resolution-virtualbox
<holstein> though, im assuming you have already tried that..
<Unit193> nolsen: virtualbox-guest-dkms
<Unit193> Or, -x11
<sebastian_> can I install lubuntu from ubuntu without doing a clean install? not just LXDE but lubuntu proper
<whytrytofly> you can uninstall progs to get lubunut
<whytrytofly> is it what you mean?
<sebastian_> can I upgrade into lubuntu from ubuntu
<sebastian_> without having to do a clean install
<whytrytofly> sebastian_: whats your exact desire?
<whytrytofly> sebastian_: AFAIK you cannot run some upgrader to have lubuntu afterwards, the difference is mainly the window manager, desktop environment and the default programs
<whytrytofly> sebastian_: install lxde,  lightweight browser etc...uninstall the stuff you dont need and you made your manual lubuntu...do you simply want it to be faster, or why jump?
<whytrytofly> sebastian_: witrhout too much experience, this might cause some probs, so depending on your aim, maybe a clean install is better
<ianorlyn> sebastian_: also is best to have backups as all drives will die at somepoint
<hateball> sebastian_: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<sebastian_> well i want a faster system
<hateball> sebastian_: it'll ask you if you want to switch login manager themes etc
<sebastian_> will it consume less resources if i get lxde?
<whytrytofly> for sure
<sebastian_> even with all of the backend programs from the original ubuntu packages?
<hateball> There's not really anything starting before your user session that is different
<ianorlyn> sebastian_: they will not be loaded by defualt but won't run as heavy a window manager or things but will be less because you aren't running unity
<sebastian_> ok i am installing as per hateball´s advise from the terminal
<sebastian_> so how does it work? it will let me login either into gnome or lxde when i boot up?
<hateball> sebastian_: Yes
<sebastian_> and this in and of itself will be lighter than with gnome
<sebastian_> can i get rid of gnome if i like it better or will this mess everything up?
<ianorlyn> sebastian_: that isn't constant as it depends on hardware anything you add to startup so we can't be sure ourselves
<ianorlyn> sebastian_: you don't need to but you could if you needed disk space
<sebastian_> ¨on hardware anything you add up to startup¨ can you elaborate on this please?
<sebastian_> how do i control what comes up on start up?
<ianorlyn> you can add things to startup if you really want to but they will comnsume resources and how long it takes depends on your particular machine
<sebastian_> how can i subtract things from start up?
<ianorlyn> sebastian_: you probably won't need to
<sebastian_> a lot of packages are showing up as not found
<sebastian_> on the terminal
<sebastian_> will htere be a problem with that?
<sebastian_> ok it appears to be done installing
<sebastian_> let me log out and log back in to check it out
<sebastian_> ok this looks good
<sebastian_> the only thing is
<sebastian_> the little keyboard doesn't give me the spanish option
<sebastian_> like in gnome
<sebastian_> how do i add it?
<hateball> I'm not on lxde atm, but surely there is some system settings for language
<ianorlyn> hateball: I think there is but I can't really explain it
<hateball> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard#Multiple_keyboard_layouts
<sebastian_> i already added spanish
<sebastian_> but i dont see an option for the keyboard with spanish layout
<sebastian_> and it says the language has already been installed
<hateball> rather this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Keyboard#Keyboard_mapping_for_13.10_and_beyond
<hateball> it might be you need to restart the session for the applet to refresh
 * hateball uses KDE Plasma primarily, does not know all the things
<sebastian_> so log out and log back in?
<hateball> yea
<sebastian_> brb
<sebastian> nope
<hateball> sebastian:did you check the help link I posted?
<sebastian> so instead of echo '@setxkbmap -option grp:ctrl_shift_toggle "de,us"' | sudo tee -a /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<sebastian> use echo '@setxkbmap -option grp:ctrl_shift_toggle "es,us"' | sudo tee -a /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<sebastian> ?
<hateball> sebastian: well it has a 13.10 and beyond section, if that is what you're using
<sebastian> i am on 14.03 i think
<whytrytofly> 04
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> solved
<sebastian> i like lxde better
<sebastian> it's snappier
<bzb> I'm using lubuntu 15.04 64bit on laptop. Is there a way to change brightness of display and have it persist between power cycles
<holstein> bzb: i find, that can be related to the GPU drivers.. some report https://launchpad.net/~indicator-brightness/+archive/ubuntu/ppa is helful, though, ppa's are not officially supported
<bzb> holstein: When I first installed lubuntu 15.04, there was an applet that allowed me to change the monitor intensity as well as something called a 'presentation mode' that will not auto blank the screen.
<bzb> that applet doesn't seem to exist anymore
<bzb> the current battery monitor applet does not offer me that capability
<bzb> would you know what that applet was?
<bzb> It was also a battery monitor of some sort
<holstein> bzb: could be, you are simply not putting the machine through a charging event
<holstein> bzb: the simple power applet can be set, by default, to not be shown all the time.. i will tick the box in the settings to show the applet all the time, regardless of charging state
<holstein> if you cant find it in the menu, unplugging the hardware, and putting it on battery should make it show
<bzb> holstein: the battery monitor applet is already configured to show all the time.  my question was that there was an applet during a fresh 'upgrade' of lubuntu 15.04 that had better battery status graphics as well as a monitor brightness control.
<bzb> the battery monitor applet now is very simple. just show charging level and discharging level
<bzb> the original battery monitor disappear after subsequent upgrades
<bzb> i'm curious if you recall the applet i was referring to
<holstein> i'll usually fire up a live iso, and add literally everything to the panel, and see what does what
<holstein> though, the question i would be wanting to answer is, is the hardware capable of support the functionality im trying to implement with the current driver support
<holstein> otherwise, you may prefer the 14.04 LTS version, if it has what you prefer in it
<holstein> or, one of the alternatives, that you could add to lubuntu/lxde
<bzb> holstein: ok. thanks
<ianorlin> join #lubuntu-offtopic
#lubuntu 2015-06-03
<sebastian_> I installed lubuntu desktop
<sebastian_> but i noticed it logs me out after a minute or two of not using
<sebastian_> of no activity
<sebastian_> how do i change this
<Kamilion> screensaver or power options
<Kamilion> likely both
<Kamilion> I don't know offhand because i deal with servers, so i remove the screensaver packages entirely and disable screen power management.
<Munto> Hi!
<Munto> I encounter a problem with filezilla
<Munto> I can't use backspace, arrows and keys "home", "end" when I want to change the name of a file
<Munto> is it a known bug or am I the only one to face it ?
<hateball> sounds like you're sending the wrong keycodes
<hateball> check the locale settings
<OmahLinux> how to chane name on lubuntu session?
<Fleck> hey, there are missing keyboard layout variants, how can I add them?
<OmahLinux> i want to change lubuntu session to my name, can you help me?
<holstein> OmahLinux: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXSession is where i would start..
<jdlizard> OmahLinux you just want to use a different user name?
#lubuntu 2015-06-04
<lewis1711> I have a pretty standard ubuntu install. had no sound so I changed my default card in .asoundrc. still no sound in youtube, but flash is installed and the video plays. though. my .asoundrc. ideas? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/bcc62742bd3264ce31b3
<lewis1711> (sound plays everywhere else, ie mplayer)
<lewis1711> does everyone just end up installing pulseaudio? hmm.
<agenthex> hi, awesome people.  just installed lubuntu 15.04, and i'm trying to backup my X11 display config before installing fglrx.  (unless someone has a better way to install AMD's OpenCL driver for CPU -- not GPU -- while keeping open-source radeon driver)
<stromviva> good day
<stromviva> can someone tell me why irc is so empty of people
<whytrytofly> stromviva: that question is not that import in case it is the onlyone =)
<whytrytofly> ubuntu is more crowded
<stromviva> yeah i'm already in lubuntu off topic :D
<stromviva> but it just confirms my question because everyone is silent lol
<stromviva> whytrytofly: lol you can ask that to superman :D
<OmahLinux> how to change "keluar lubuntu sesi 14.04" example from this SC https://fbcdn-photos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-0/11212783_1606570399625399_6101403030421755901_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoiYiJ9&oh=544e3bac8451363752b9dd7ddbf8558e&oe=55F05682&__gda__=1441580242_33d01c66a68de5b81c562793cbee1cbd
<holstein> stromviva: there are "offtopic" chat channels.. they will be busy.. this channel is, as the topic states, specific to lubuntu support..
<holstein> OmahLinux: what are you wanting to change?
<OmahLinux> i want to change word "keluar lubuntu sesi 14.04".
<holstein> OmahLinux: the lxsession name? if i wanted to change that, i would start here.. http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXSession specifically http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXSession#Old_LXSession_and_LXSession_Lite_.28before_0.4.9.X.29
<seed-please> Can someone please seed the Lubuntu 15.04 torrent ?
<seed-please> Sorry for the spam but please someone seed Lubuntu 15.04
<seed-please> :(
<nonya> how can i have a sound when i auto login
<nonya> Startup sound
<stromviva> heyz
<stromviva> silten bash file which plays a sound file?
<stromviva> silent
<wxl> stromviva: huh?
<stromviva> batch script at login that plays sound file
<stromviva> could be an option
<wxl> oh i see, you're answering nonya's question
<stromviva> yes
<wxl> nonya: you may be able to do this through the lightdm configuration but i *THINK* it's actually managed by the greeter
<nonya> sorry had a lnog conversation with customer
<nonya> stromviva, wxl waht can i do
<stromviva> check the lightdm configuration
<nonya> ok
<stromviva> nonya: which version of lubuntu
<nonya> lubuntu 14.04.2 Lxde
<stromviva> For those that are interested, I have login sound working on the latest lubuntu 12.04.
<stromviva> For testing, I copied the ubuntu login .ogg file to ~/me/.config/autostart
<stromviva> Then I created a desktop file with the following:
<stromviva> [Desktop Entry]
<stromviva> Type=Application
<stromviva> Name=GNOME Login Sound
<stromviva> Comment=Plays a sound whenever you log in
<nonya> I tried play /usr/share/sounds/purple/login.wav in lxsessions settings
<stromviva> ?
<stromviva> i was muted for pasting multiple lines xD
<nonya> stromviva, i need to make a sh file
<nonya> ??
<Eliz> stromviva: yeah, read the topic: "Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com" it's best not to spam us
<nonya> he was tring to help me probrly fogot
<stromviva> i forgot it was multiple lines :D
<nonya> SEEEE
<nonya> ;)
<stromviva> you are psychic
<stromviva> as for the answer ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1917685&page=2&p=11785979#post11785979
<nonya> now just the same as you
<nonya> Thank you will check it out
<nonya> brbr
<stromviva> nonya: did it work?
<nonya> been busy
<nonya> stromviva, How do  I created a desktop file
<stromviva> just a empty file
<stromviva> with a .desktop extensions
<stromviva> like a text file
<nonya> so do i do that in the folder where the sound file is in
<stromviva> yes i think so
<nonya> name it startup sound.desktop
<stromviva> yeah
<nonya> ok will try
<nonya> Brb
<nonya> stromviva,  did not work
<stromviva> can you give a pastebin of the content of the file
<nonya> I will in a few
<nonya> forgot to put the .desktop file name on it BRB
<stromviva> lol
<stromviva> i predict a 90 % probabilty nonya has succeded
<nonya> stromviva, still not working
<stromviva> lol
<stromviva> i predicted 90 % that you had it working
<stromviva> copy the contents of the .desktop file in a pastebin please
<stromviva> use full paths to the files as in the example
<nonya> I forgot to put [Desktop Entry] at top of line in file O my BRB
<nonya> not a peep
<stromviva> have you checked the PCM audio or just the alsa audio settings
<stromviva> maybe it's turned down
<nonya> how to check that? it plays the shutdown file
<stromviva> audio settings
<stromviva> and you should get a window what looks like a ms dos volume bars
<nonya> it is set 100
<stromviva> ok do this
<stromviva> put another command in the file, like exec a program
<stromviva> and see if that program starts up
<stromviva> that way you are sure its running that file
<nonya> Should i use the Name=GNOME Login Sound in the file ??
<stromviva> give me a pastebin of your file please
<stromviva> that way i can help
<nonya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11572910/
<nonya> i do not have Mplayer installed i think that is the problem
<stromviva> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get install mplayer
<stromviva> and yes you need mplayer because mplayer runs the file
<nonya> mplayer2 is though
<nonya> that would be gnome mplayer
<stromviva> what happends if you run this command in a bash
<nonya> if i install mplayer it will uninstall mplayer 2
<stromviva> usr/bin/mplayer /home/me/.config/autostart/2Computer-Startup.oga
<nonya> bash how to run bash
<nonya> usr/bin/mplayer: No such file or directory
<stromviva> put a / in front of it
<nonya> same as before /usr/bin/mplayer: No such file or directory
<stromviva> and alt+f2
<stromviva> and type in mplayer and hit enter
<nonya> I am installing mplayer now
<nonya> i will try it now
<nonya> mplayer: could not connect to socket
<nonya> mplayer: No such file or directory
<nonya> Failed to open LIRC support. You will not be able to use your remote control.
<stromviva> huh
<stromviva> you should be able to play a file
<stromviva> can you run mplayer directly?
<stromviva> alt+f2 mplayer
<nonya> alt+f2 does nothing
<stromviva> can you run mplayer from the start menu
<nonya> It is called GNOME MPlayer
<stromviva> yeah
<nonya> and it playes the file
<stromviva> canberra-gtk-play --file="[any .ogg file path]"
<stromviva> canberra-gtk-play is another one that plays ogg's
<stromviva> hey i see a type you said oga
<stromviva> in your pastebin
<nonya> yes and the GNOME MPlayer plays file
<stromviva> doesn't it need to be an ogg file?
<nonya> maybe i should change the mplayer to GNOME MPLayer
<nonya> in file
<stromviva> i have lubuntu running now
<stromviva> do you have a moment?
<nonya> yup
<stromviva> what text editor do you use?
<stromviva> the reason i ask because have you already tried
<nonya> either leaf or gedit
<stromviva> putting a different application after exec
<stromviva> so that the application is opened after startup?
<nonya> gona try right now BRB
<stromviva> check exec command
<stromviva> is there somehere that can help?
<stromviva> it shouldnt be that hard to run a file right, a simple ogg file, with either mplayer in a script
<stromviva> or some other program
<stromviva> somehere = someone
<nonya> the gnome player started up but said it could not play the file yet when i clicl on the the file and play it with the gnome mplayer it played it
<stromviva> have you renamed the file to .ogg
<stromviva> and edited the .desktop script from .oga to .ogg?
<nonya> not yet
<stromviva> do it please
<stromviva> file needs to .ogg and .ogg in the desktop script because it needs the right file
<nonya> ok did
<stromviva> give me a pastebin pls :d
<nonya> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11573884/
<stromviva> looks good
<stromviva> i hope it works lol, this shouldnt be too hard todo
<nonya> gona try now
<nonya> BRB
<stromviva> lol
<nonya> not a peep
<stromviva> if you run the command after exec in terminal
<stromviva> do you hear something
<nonya> Cannot open file '/home/nonya/.mplayer/input.conf': No such file or directory
<nonya> http://pastebin.com/pwsY5EPt
<stromviva> it cand locate the ogg file
<stromviva> cant
<stromviva> it does open mplayer but it after it has been opened throws an error
<nonya> it is where it is suppose to be
<stromviva> do this: run   only the first part in the terminal so
<stromviva> usr/bin/mplayer  with a slash in front
<stromviva> see if it throws an error just by opening it
<nonya> http://pastebin.com/sz00kEaE
<stromviva> if you do: leafpad /home/nonya/.config/autostart/2Computer-Startup.ogg
<stromviva> what does it do
<nonya> OggS
<stromviva> does it give an error that it can't locate the file?
<nonya> /home/nonya/.config/autostart/2Computer-Startup.ogg: No such file or directory
<stromviva> it doesnt see the file
<nonya> why it is there
<stromviva> open a terminal and cd to the file
<stromviva> so cd all the way to the autostart directory
<stromviva> and type in the command ls
<nonya> busy doing hair cut
<nonya> BRB
<stromviva> lol thats random
<nonya> its all listed
<nonya> it was an easy Haircut
<nonya> 2Computer_Startup.ogg   screensaver-settings.desktop   startup sound.desktop~ light-locker.desktop    screensaver-settings.desktop~ pulseaudio-kde.desktop  startup sound.desktop
<stromviva> see the underscore?
<stromviva> it's 2Computer_Startup.ogg
<stromviva> in your script its with a  -
<stromviva> you need to change the filename in your script
<stromviva> to 2Computer_Startup.ogg
<nonya> Got another Hair cut do This  later k
<stromviva> are you a barber
<nonya> yes
<stromviva> lol
<stromviva> ok that explains it
<stromviva> why you need 2 haircuts hahah
<nonya> uh ha i see the problem
<stromviva> ?
<nonya> - _
<nonya> BRB
<nonya> YeSSSS goterdone it works ;)
<nonya> Be back in a little bit gota shut down shop
<stromviva> lol ok
<stromviva> good
<nonya> Thanks a bunch stromviva
<nonya> se ya soon
<stromviva> no problem
<nonya> stromviva
<nonya> i guess stormviva is gone
#lubuntu 2015-06-05
<wthnopwd1> why cant i see character U+1F647 in lubuntu? what other packages i need to install..?
<aj_> Hello, I'm from Spain
<aj_> I am a university teacher in Bioinformatics and I would like to distribuite Lubuntu to my students
<MOUD> Hey all
<MOUD> how do I add repositories?
<wxl> MOUD: add-apt repository
<wxl> MOUD: if you're on launchpad looking at a ppa, instructions are offered
<MOUD> wxl: ok, thanks
<kong0> LUBUNTU SUCKS
<MOUD> Hello again
<MOUD> I'm trying to install the libgnutls26 and 28 but when I run  sudo apt-get install libgnutls26   it says  "Package libgnutls26 is not available, but is referred to by another package" . How can I install them?
#lubuntu 2015-06-06
<rexuss> hi guys, do you know where lubuntu keeps the file that includes the default alias?
<rexuss> normally in a new installation, when we type alias, lubuntu would already came up with a couple of default aliases. So, where are these aliases configured?
<au10tic> how can i install an older package version?
<au10tic> how can i install an older package version?
<au10tic> anyone?
<rexuss> aul0tic: http://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get
<levo> hi, I tried to set right alt, or caps for compose key, (setxkbmap -option "compose:ralt") but it didn't have any effect. [i pressed and released right alt then i typed o and after that c but instead of writing copyright sign it just typed oc)
<levo> guys what could be the reason setxkbmap -option compose:rctrl [-layout us] wouldn't work?
<levo> so is it possible to set compose key while using keyboard layout handler?
<levo> when I use setxkbmap it doesnt have any effects, i thought maybe it's because keyboard layout handler's overwrites it
<mpmctoo> Hey folks, any new info on LXQT/Lubuntu? :)
<chemerou> good evening
<tsoutseki> hello. i am running lubuntu on one of my laptops and i can't figure out how to connect it to my wifi after a (somewhat) recent update
<tsoutseki> could someone instruct me?
<zy3pD> tsoutseki, i don't think that i can help u, but have u tried the terminal command "ifconfig" (look for wlan0), if u don't see the network indicator then try "nm-applet" or run a older kernel version, maybe something helps
<tsoutseki> zy3pD, ok thanks ;(
<ianorlyn> tsoutseki: try lspci to let me know which chipset
<ianorlyn> tsoutseki: was it working before?
<tsoutseki> ianorlyn, yes. i can see the networks / wifi's if i add the thing on the taskbar, but it seems to not working properly and won't 'respond' (idk what to call it). i mean, i click it and all, enter the encryption key etc., but it acts like i never did
<ianorlyn> tsoutseki: if you reboot hit shift to get to grub if not dual boot and select advanced options for ubuntu and try older kernel maybe?
<tsoutseki> ianorlyn, hmm, let me see
<tsoutseki> ianorlyn, i kept pushing shift again and again but it just booted normally. do i have to keep it pushed or something?
<ianorlyn> tsoutseki: I think so
<tsoutseki> ianorlyn, yes, it worked now.i have some kernels; 3.13.0-26, 37, 45 and 49
<tsoutseki> would you choose some specific?
<tsoutseki> (generic)
<tsoutseki> i chose the 26 one, let's see :)
<tsoutseki> ianorlyn, didn't work. i think it is related to the software lxde uses to get me connected or w/e
<tsoutseki> like, its interfece
<ianorlyn> tsoutseki: what happens if you run pgrep nm-applet in a terminal does it return a process id
<ianorlyn> so are you saying the network applet is there but pressing on the internet it doesn't connect?
<tsoutseki> ianorlyn, it returned nothing
<tsoutseki> and yes
<tsoutseki> ianorlyn, well, after updating, it disappeared
<tsoutseki> but when i add it, it seems to not be working properly
<ianorlyn> tsoutseki: what happens if you try guest session or a new user?
<ianorlyn> as that would see if you might have missconfigured your own user session
<ianorlyn> one other thing to try is alt-f2 for run dialog and nm-applet
<tsoutseki> ianorlyn, i updated that laptop and the desktop the same day, both can't connect, but let me see
<tsoutseki> i ran a guest mode and a small window saying 'no session for pid 2069 showed up, anyway, back to the point
<ianorlyn> tsoutseki: known bug
<ianorlyn> but still no network applet
<tsoutseki> ianorlyn, yes, i connected through guest mode
<tsoutseki> but the applet thing looks different here
<tsoutseki> than the main user
<ianorlyn> might be icon theme as that changes it
<tsoutseki> ianorlyn, no, the interfece is different, too
<tsoutseki> hmmm
<tsoutseki> that specific interfece seems to be include in the 'system tray applets
<tsoutseki> i will try adding it on the main user and see what happens
<tsoutseki> all adding it did was having a keyboard thingy showing up on the task bar
<tsoutseki> but now the laptop is connected to the internet, as soon as i connected through the other user on the main one, too
<tsoutseki> i will try updating the computer now, maybe that will fix it
<tsoutseki> updating didn't work :(
<tsoutseki> i will try installing some networks managing software
<TheAzther> hello?
#lubuntu 2015-06-07
<xreal> I friend gave me his 7-year-old Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo Pro notebook. It's running Windows XP, but I want to run Lubuntu on it. After inserting the stable x86-CD, it just hangs with the Lubuntu logo on it... Do I need an older version or some drivers?
#lubuntu 2016-06-06
<lxleuser> hello i need some help..menu appears but no settings preferences etc
<lxleuser> only updates, search, run etc
<lxleuser> i tried to install greek language
<lxleuser> and after i restart i got this
<lxleuser> is there a way to reach preferences with console
<lxleuser> ?
<n-iCe> hi
<lxleuser> hello any way of reaching preferences menu with command line?
<lxleuser> i have lxle
<lxleuser> tried to install greek and most of menu features are missing
<lxleuser> anyone?
<krytarik> lxleuser: LXLE is not supported here.
<lxleuser> really???
<lxleuser> you too??
<krytarik> It's another distro.
<lxleuser> so commands are totally different?
<lxleuser> ok
<lxleuser> how do you guys find preferences in lubuntu
<lxleuser> with command line
<pilne> if i would like to help with testing lubuntu-lxqt, would there be any advantages to using lubuntu-current as my daily driver?
<n-iCe> hi
<newbie_lubuntu> hi all
<newbie_lubuntu> configuring libxxf86dga1 %66 message while installing lubuntu for almost 1 hour. is it okay, or should i restart installation?
#lubuntu 2016-06-07
<Ascavasaion> My network status monitor applet is doing weird things.  For example, I lect it last night and it was on 1.2GB... this morning I log on and i is on 345MB.  It reset its reading. any ideas as to why it did this, and how to rectify it?
<kourada> hello
<kourada> i try to read greek text files
<kourada> with no luck
<kourada> seems like an encoding problem
<kourada> after i install greek it's ok
<kourada> but some emnu items disappear
<kourada> any ideas?
<hateball> kourada: what are you trying to read them in?
<hateball> it could be that the font you're using does not have the characters perhaps?
<kourada> well if i open the file i cant read it
<kourada> if i go through gedit
<hateball> kourada: What type of file is it, and what are you opening it with?
<kourada> and i choose different encoding
<kourada> only then i can read it
<kourada> its .txt
<kourada> its no font problem
<kourada> is there a place i can add greek iso encoding
<kourada> globally?
<hateball> kourada: if you run "file /path/to/file.txt" what does it say it is?
<hateball> kourada: Typically one only uses UTF-8
<kourada> as i understand if something is utf-8 then there is no problem
<kourada> what do you mean what does it say
<kourada> so after i open it through gedit by changing the encoding
<kourada> the next time i open the file its ok
<calimero_82> hi guys
<calimero_82> i've lubu 15.10, it's better to install 16.04 or wait and install 14.04? thanks
<bioterror> 14.04?
<calimero_82> yes
<calimero_82> i've lubuntu 15.10
<Unit193> calimero_82: That question doesn't make sense, 14.04 is two versions down, 16.04 is one version up and also an LTS.
<calimero_82> Unit193:  sorry 14.04 is lts and it hasn't problems, 16.04 yes, i've seen videos and read sites explained there are many bugs
<Unit193> Try it live, see if it works for you.
<calimero_82> ok thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Sure.
<lucanuscervus> Hi
<lucanuscervus> I have two machines running lubuntu 16.04
<lucanuscervus> and both have tearing problems
<lucanuscervus> One has a nvidia graphic card with nvidia drivers the second computer has an intel chip
<lucanuscervus> it is a pentium n3700
<lucanuscervus> any suggestion how to fix this problem
<lucanuscervus> thanks
<Unit193> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_graphics#Tear-free_video - https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11642#c23
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 11642 in General "Add opengl vsync support" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<lucanuscervus> that was quick
<lucanuscervus> I guess it is a common complain :)
<Unit193> Eh, it might be, dunno.  You may also be able to setup compton and use vsync.
<lucanuscervus> where?
<lucanuscervus> cli? I have tried compton --vsync opengl
<lucanuscervus> and looks to be working
<Unit193> Generally speaking you setup a file, there's either compton-conf where you can generate one, or extract a default one from another package.
<Unit193> !find compton.conf
<ubottu> Found: compton-conf, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 14 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=compton.conf&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<Unit193> !find compton.conf
<ubottu> Found: compton-conf
<Unit193> ubuntustudio-default-settings and xubuntu-default-settings ship one, not sure why ubottu doesn't pick them up.
<lucanuscervus> ok
<Unit193> https://unit193.net/compton.conf is the one from the latter. >_>
<melodie> hi Unit193
<Unit193> Howdy.
<melodie> I have tested your first IceBox based on Xenial and could not get it display right in Virtualbox. any thoughts on that?
<Unit193> This isn't really the right channel to discuss that, either -ot or dedicated channel to that.
<melodie> ok
<toc> Hello, I have this problem and I can not find decent fix. (1) Creating object for path '/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/0' failed in libnm-glib.
<toc> Any help ?
<toc> I am using Mobile Broadband
#lubuntu 2016-06-08
<bollo> Installed lubuntu 16.04 on a thinkcentre, gpu-manager.service and lightdm.service fails
<bollo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17113269/
<leszek> bollo: looks weird to me. Do you have dkms packages installed ?
<bollo> No it's not
<bollo> It's a CD install never connected to internet
<leszek> hmm... very strange then. Looks to me that the system might be broken or the CD isn't correct. Did you check the md5sum of it ?
<leszek> normally dkms should come shipped as default
<bollo> md5sum is correct
<bollo> I'll make a new install medium and install again
<leszek> try installing dkms
<bollo> I've enabled the cd in sources and updated but dkms isn't availible
<bollo> Not found
<leszek> bollo: then you need internet
<leszek> its there on the live system for that I am sure
<bollo> Live session would boot either only install. I set noapic and nomodeset and now the live session boots. I'll try and install from there.
<bollo> s/would/wouldn't
<leszek> yeah seems like the graphicsdriver then has a problem. Which graphicscard do you have ?
<bollo> intel 82865g
<leszek> not sure what that is
<leszek> I know intel hd3000, 4000 and so on
<leszek> however this should work fine with the intel driver
<bollo> and it worked!
<leszek> nice
<bollo> got to run
<bollo> thanks leszek
<leszek> np :) bye
<Jakey3> how do i turn up the volume over 100% in lub 16.04
<bioterror> only with VLC that's possible
<Jakey3> even from terminal
<Jakey3> i was able to do it 14.04
<Jakey3> i forgor the termianl command though
<bioterror> alsamixer?
<Jakey3> *forgot
<Jakey3> yes but from terminal
<leszek> Jakey3: that is not possible with pure alsa (not if you don't add a virtual dmix device and some plugins)
<leszek> you can use pulseaudio for this and pavucontrol however
<Jakey3> will check it out thanks
<swift110> hey all
<n-iCe> hi
<Jakey3> pavucontrol dint work
<Jakey3> *didnt
<n-iCe> for wha
<Jakey3> for increasing audio over 100%
<Jakey3> like vlc does
<n-iCe> oh
<n-iCe> that's not good
<n-iCe> you can screw your speakers
<Jakey3> i was able to do it on lub 14.04
<Jakey3> from terminal
<Jakey3> but i forgot the commands
<n-iCe> alsamixer ?
<n-iCe> or, sudo apt-get install pulseaudio , pactl -- set-sink-volume 0 210%
<n-iCe> something like that
<Jakey3> something like pactl -- set-sink-volume 0 210%
<Jakey3> would it make a difference if the lub 16.04 is a vm on a lub 16.04 host
<swift110> hhey
<n-iCe> ea ea
<q2r6thg7r8i> In Lubuntu (Guest) installed on VirtualBox not working sound, does not matter  in VB which sound card selected. In xu. works. How to see a network drive in Lubuntu
<q2r6thg7r8i> Only enable and select the shared folder in VB is not enough.
<delgdog> Hey, i just installed lubuntu, but can't find the nm-applet. any suggestions?
<q2r6thg7r8i> How to see a network disk (Lan disk) in Lubuntu. Only enable and select the shared folder in VB is not enough
<lynorian> q2r6thg7r8i, is you lubuntu install in a virtualbox vm
<lynorian> also what are you wanting to share it with
<q2r6thg7r8i>  <lynorian> "is you lubuntu install in a virtualbox vm" yes
<teward> lynorian: better question: what do they mean by "network disk" / "LAN disk"  :p
<krytarik> teward: Why not ask them directly?
<teward> :P
<teward> q2r6thg7r8i: what do yuo mean by "network disk" or "LAN disk"
<q2r6thg7r8i> 5 min, translation software is not so simple
<q2r6thg7r8i>  to have access to files between windows and Linux in VirtualBox in the settings in VB use selected folder. This folder in Lubuntu should be visible as a network disk. And how to do it I don't know. Need some advanced commands in Linux to run so that the folder was visible as a network disk
<q2r6thg7r8i> on some Linux, folder is visible, but no access to this folder not in Linux
<q2r6thg7r8i> on some Linux, folder is visible, but no access to this folder in Linux
<teward> you need to install the VirtualBox guest additions
<teward> and then configure it in the VM settings on VirtualBox
<teward> (the Guest Additions need to be installed inside the VM; the shared folders need to be configured at the VirtualBox manager)
<teward> (then, you can follow instructions to mount inside the VM)
#lubuntu 2016-06-09
<q2r6thg7r8i> 5 min
<wxl> it's important, too, that you're a member of the vbox users group. usually that happens on install of the guest additions, but it depends. either way, you'll need to log out and back in for it to take effect.
<teward> yep
<q2r6thg7r8i> Now they oracle have problems the guest additions are not install on the Linux version 16. But in version 15 installing guest additions didn't help, the folder is visible but no access. In Debian by install the guest additions you need to use the commands in the terminal for have use this folder (disk). Now I use the built-in guest additions in Lubuntu, in the section additional drivers. The network drive is visible, but when op
<q2r6thg7r8i> Now I use in 16 Lubuntu the built-in guest additions in Lubuntu, in the section additional drivers. The network drive is visible, but when opening this disk (name sf_T_DRIVE) says
<q2r6thg7r8i> says no access
<q2r6thg7r8i> In Debian as I understand, only installed the guest additions not enough you need to use the commands to have access to the folder (Lan Disk).
<q2r6thg7r8i> windows to wondows ok have only install guest aditions
<q2r6thg7r8i> windows to windows or not need install guest aditions for lan disk -  I don't remember exactly.
<q2r6thg7r8i> What you have to look possible to fix, no sound in VB is not on Lubuntu 15, not 16. Folder network drive is visible in lubuntu and in Xu, but no access. That's what I wanted to tell
<q2r6thg7r8i> I use Linux only in VB.
<sdfsdf> Two questions
<sdfsdf> 1. What should I do for my R9 270x
<sdfsdf> (I just did a fresh install)
<sdfsdf> 2. Where can I get nice dark themes
<sdfsdf> I'm going blind.
<sdfsdf> Lubuntu is a little too bright
<sdfsdf> I'll just sit here and wait
<sdfsdf> hopefully someone isn't dead
<Unit193> 'Numix' isn't specifically dark, but is a bit darker at least.  Also like the Elementary-xfce-dark icon set.  You could do MediterraneanNightDarkest, though the support for ever changing GTK3 isn't always the best.
<Unit193> (Get the SASS branch, compile it, drop them in ~/.themes/(
<sdfsdf> Tearing isn't too bad
<Unit193> s/($/)/
<sdfsdf> I have a bit of tearing
<Unit193> Intel?
<sdfsdf> R9 270x
<Unit193> Could try the compton compositor.
<sdfsdf> I'm using the FOSS drivers aparently
<sdfsdf> I'm always split between Windows and Linux for my daily driver
<sdfsdf> I want to use Linux but I grew up windows
<sdfsdf> All my needs are perfectly satisfied by windows
<sdfsdf> But I use Linux on servers
<sdfsdf> Can I GPU passthrough to a VM?
<sdfsdf> with my only GPU
<frankenmint> hi, how do i report an issue to the developers?
<frankenmint> super low priority but
<frankenmint> I notice that I can't send shutdown acpi shutdown signal from virtualbox into lubuntu guest vm
<frankenmint> by the way I LOVE this distro :)
<frankenmint> its been lightweight but powerful as a sandboxing distro
<lynorian> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<davlefou> Hi, how can desactivate screensave in file user?
<leszek> You want to disable the screensaver ?
<leszek> I think xscreensaver is in use. This features a gui to configure. Otherwise if you are on a laptop and want to disable suspend of the monitor you can change settings by right clicking the battery icon which should lead you to the xfce4-power-manager
<davlefou> i can't use graphic interface for that!
<davlefou> It what have put my question!
<leszek> davlefou: you could remove xscreensaver
<davlefou> leszek, good idea
<swift110> hey all
<femtogram> hey guys, it seems like lightdm will only automatically login if there is a monitor connected?
<femtogram> this is on lubuntu 16.04 64 bit with the proprietary nvidia driver.
<swift110> hey
#lubuntu 2016-06-10
<home> Hi there
<home> I have lost the time and date indicator  after a reboot, how can i get it back ??
<uski> Hi there! I just installed Lubuntu 16.04 over a Xubuntu 14.04. But unless I do acpi=off, the laptop goes to sleep immediately ! (even if it's plugged in). Any idea about how to diagnose that ?
<lynorian> uski, try in the power manager applet putting it into presentation mode will stop it going to sleep at all
<sadlee> I installed Lubuntu in the UK and it's set to US keyboard layout. Is that a bug you know about, or just a random accident?
<leszek> sadlee: did you choose UK Layout int he installer ?
<sadlee> I'm not sure
<sadlee> I just found setxkbmap -layout gb
<sadlee> does that make the change permanently?
<sadlee> it's worked for now
<leszek> sadlee: nope that one would not be permanently
<leszek> just for this session
<sadlee> So how do I make it permanent?
<sadlee> I guess I have to find the keyboard config file and edit it?
<leszek> Either for your user alone (excluding TTYs) in the settings. Let me just get my Lubuntu box up and running and I tell you exactly where
<leszek> otherwise you can globally change it with the terminal command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<leszek> sadlee: for your user itself you can add the keyboard layout handler Panel Applet
<leszek> configure the applet and untick use system layout to set various different layouts
<sadlee> What about sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration is that out of date - I'm searching for answers
<leszek> sadlee: that should work like I wrote before and should be able to set the global keyboard layout
<sudoneko> Anyone know how to stop pcmanfm duplicating desktop icons on both screens?
#lubuntu 2016-06-11
<johandutoit2000> Hallo. Just performed a fresh install of Lubuntu on my new NUC5CPYH. I also installed Kodi. How do I get the audio out set to HDMI. I can either set it up only in the desktop or only in Kodi. As soon as I launch Kodi full screen again, the PulseAudi set goes back to Analog.
<lynorian> johandutoit2000, on desktop I would select pavucontrol
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> yup
<tsimonq2> beat me to it by like 10 secs lynorian ;)
<lynorian> but not sure if that works in kodi
<johandutoit2000> Hi. Thanks, but pavucontrol is PulseAuido Volume Control right? That is what I am using. The problem is that output jumps back to analog out once I go into Kodi and launch full screen.
<johandutoit2000> So I can get Kodi audio working over HDMI and I can get Desktop audio working over HDMI, but not switch between Kodi windowed and full screen, then it looses hdmi out setting.
<johandutoit2000> Correction. I cant get Kodi to keep the audio to HDMI out as soon as I full screen.
<SillyTalker> how can i get compiz working for lubuntu please?
<SillyTalker> there is so many wrong information on the net that i cannot find the good information.........
<SillyTalker> its chaos for a decade now aroudn beryl, compiz, compizfusion, ......, this is getting annoying
<SillyTalker> oh, and fusion-icon (whatever the hell that is supposed to be) comes back with a segmentation fault
<SillyTalker> *raises both thumbs for the quality*
<Cursarion> why's there two different website? lubuntu.net and lubuntu.me?
<SillyTalker> lubuntu.net is licensed by Mario Behling under CC By and kindly supported by our friends at OSUOSL and FOSSASIA. Thank you! Ubuntu is a trademark of Canonical
<SillyTalker> Lubuntu.me is a registered trademark of Red Wolf (Rafael Laguna). Ubuntu is a registered trademark of Canonical Ltd.
<SillyTalker> i guess both are unofficial
<SillyTalker> Cursarion,
<SillyTalker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation
<SillyTalker> Cursarion, lubuntu.net seesm to be linked there
<Cursarion> hmm, okay
<Cursarion> I used the link on lubuntu.me
<SillyTalker> it probably does not matter
<Cursarion> yeah, it pointed to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/xenial/release/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Cursarion> so I guess it's official etc
<SillyTalker> also i found the compiz problem, theres only 3 window decoraters supported
<SillyTalker> so i just removed the crap and use kwin
<Cursarion> imma install lubuntu on a brand new desktop
<Cursarion> yaaay
<SillyTalker> lol
<SillyTalker> not the first time i assume?
<Cursarion> with lubuntu yes
<Cursarion> with installation no
<fluitfries> just fyi lubuntu 14 i hade hibernation and xserver intel support and with 16 i have no hibernation and have to manually install xserver-xorg-intel in order to get a gui
<Cursarion> I'm hoping Lubuntu's decent for gaming
<Cursarion> if not, I might pick something else
<Cursarion> and still considering what to do with my secondary desktop
<Cursarion> if I like what I'll see I might put Lubuntu on both
<cefn> Hi all. I have been attempting to boot a Dell Latitude D505 using the Lubuntu LiveCD image on a USB stick. The same stick has been successfully used to install another laptop (with nomodeset). However, in the case of this laptop, I can't load any of the graphical installers at all - they all finish with a single flashing cursor top-left, even with acpi=off nomodeset noapic forcepae, without showing any X menus at all. Is there another ro
<Cursarion> nngh, installation froze at UEFI mode complaining about possible BIOS installations
<Cursarion> the "Force UEFI installation?" dialog doesn
<Cursarion> 't react to anything
<Cursarion> this installer is kinda retarded
<Cursarion> I make a partition whose size is 100 MB
<Cursarion> and it shows up as 98.6 MB in the list
#lubuntu 2016-06-12
<TrentH> Is this for L-Ubuntu?
<TrentH> How do I disable my trackpad while typing? Also my FN-Keys are unable to control the brightness.
<lynorian> TrentH, if it is a synaptic trackpad you can run synclient touchpadoff=1 to turn it all the way off and synclient touchpadoff=0 to turn it back on again
<TrentH> I'm not sure if it's a synaptic trackpad or not.
<TrentH> I'm using an Acer Aspire One 14
<TrentH> Wait that's not what I meant.
<TrentH> In windows there is an option to disable while typing.
<theos> hi
<Jakey3> how do i install lxqt on ubuntu server 14.04
<Jakey3> ?
<Reiji> hi
<Reiji> can somebody help me? I have installed lubuntu and I can log in to session called lxde and lubuntu. The lxde one is just plain lxde. can I remove the lubuntu session?
<flyback> really confusing documentation here
<flyback> does vino work as a vnc server for lubuntu or not
<flyback> nm i finally found it
<swift110> hey all
<sunz> Don't mind me, just testing an irc client
#lubuntu 2017-06-05
<shawn|linux> well that failed
<shawn|linux> it don't support lubuntu updated
<jim> hi... trying to debug a problem with dhcp on a fairly minimal lubuntu where he has to use ethtool to set up an eth and then manually run a dhcp server, and ifup eth0 has the dhcp client try for awhile but never gets a reply from the dhcp server... running dhclient eth0 (after an ethtool invocation does
<lynorian> 32 jim what version of lubuntu
<lynorian> it might be interface name changing with systemd so interfaces do not change order
<jim> we checked that by running ifconfig -a, the interface wasn't changed
<jim> one sec
<jim> lynorian, we did a bunch of experimentation, we finally got the net up on boot, and, a mystery dhcp client istrying to start on boot which we can't figure out where it's coming from... we'll be back probably next couple days to try to figure that one out
<naidang> HI
<mbw> Hello everybody. I'm currently doing OS upgrades 16.04 -> 16.10 (I'm here) -> (Currently doing this step) -> 17.04. I noticed that after 16.10, new cpu scaling policies have been put in place, and I had to set the scaling governor to performance. However, as of today, my upper frequency seems to have been limited to 1.1GHz, on a MacBookPro Early 2011, which should have ~2.9GHz according to lscpu (QuadCore,
<mbw> i.e. dualcore + hyperthreading). I can't seem to change this using "cpufreq-set -u". Does this have anything to do with do-release-upgrade running? It's still in the download phase.
<mbw> Or would this be something to ask on #ubuntu, rather than here?
<wxl> mbw: i know of nothing lubuntu-specific that should cause that behavior
<mbw> wxl: Good to know. I tried asking this on #ubuntu as well, but according to Drone, I need an account. For now the most reasonable step is to just finish the upgrade and see if the problem persists.
<wxl> mbw: it might be useful to have an account on here anyways. it'll protector your nick.
<mbw> wxl: It's actually my first time here. I am usually able to scrape knowledge together via man pages and some google-fu :)
<wxl> mbw: i hear you. still, there's sometimes reasons to appear here. set it up with nickserv, stick it in your client and you'll never think about it agian.
<mbw> This is the first time I hear about these kinds of things being necessary, though usually I go on channels like #haskell, the community of which is arguably smaller. Is this all about avoiding spam etc.?
<wxl> mostly, yes
<wxl> there are some bad actors who abuse the heck out of webchat
<mbw> The things you apparently can make money with...
<wxl> however, it can give you other additional advantages such as the ability to get a cloak to hide your IP address, CertFP and SASL for further security, etc.
<mbw> So if I do this setup, to what scope will this apply? Freenode, or only here? (I'm not really experienced in irc related topics)
<wxl> to freenode as a whole
<mbw> This makes it harder to come up with reasons to procrastinate I guess.
<wxl> :)
<wxl> if you use freenode in any way, i'd suggest it
<wxl> it will even allow you to get messages from memoserv ooooooo
<mbw> I don't even know what that is :/
<wxl>  /msg memoserv help
<AO722> hey guys can anyone help me with a strange problem?
#lubuntu 2017-06-06
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> does this page have any LTS release downloads? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<tsimonq2> Shawn|i7-Q720M: Yes.
<tsimonq2> Shawn|i7-Q720M: All of them.
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> lubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> whats the difference between 1 and 2?
<tsimonq2> Shawn|i7-Q720M: If you ran a simple update on 1, it makes 2.
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> okay
<tsimonq2> Shawn|i7-Q720M: It's a snapshot of sorts.
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I noticed the 2 is newer in its date
<tsimonq2> Yep :)
<tsimonq2> It's a compilation of updates
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> ah
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> does rufus break these or something?
<tsimonq2> Shawn|i7-Q720M: I'm not sure.
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I think it defaulting to gpt may be contributing to my problem
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> I changed it to mbr
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> meh, I installed 16.04 LTS, the new ssd wont boot
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> it was booting 17.04 when I was running that on it
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> the 16.04.2 image rufus'd to usb is not wanting to work after installing to ssd
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> md5 matches
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> am I supposed to be getting a grub install request window at the end of installation?
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> because I haven't
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> and it still doesn't boot
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> oh wait, it worked
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> it seems anbox is dead in the watter
<Shawn|i7-Q720M> not even working on lubuntu 16.04
<blisscs> Hello I am having some difficulty using lubuntu.
<blisscs> Some of my app doesn't show menu on the top
<blisscs> Previously it was showing. I don't know what i did. It does not show now
<zuiss1> anyone know if lubuntu is switching to lxqt anytime soon?
<wxl> zuiss1: not yet, but we're working on it. we got some very very very very very very very early prototype images going
<zuiss1> since lxqt is being released with debian stable this summer, hopefully a lot of bugs will be fixed if they consider it stable enough to ship
<wxl> the issue has not been that lxqt is not ready for prime time
<zuiss1> wxl: ok thanks just curious
<wxl> in fact, it's been pretty darn fantastic for most people that have been using it
 * tsimonq2 agrees
<tsimonq2> I'm running LXQt right now ;)
<wxl> the issue is how do we retain our goal of a lightweight, low resource, but fully functional distro
<tsimonq2> zuiss1: Status update in my blog post: https://www.tsimonq2.net/blog/2017/05/31/
<zuiss1> tsimonq2: how are you running it, in ubuntu?
<wxl> the simple question of, for example, what browser to use, is confounding
<zuiss1> thanks for link
<tsimonq2> zuiss1: This machine is literally a frankenstein that takes about an hour to reconfigure :P
<zuiss1> wxl: yea makes sense
<tsimonq2> +1 wxl
#lubuntu 2017-06-07
<Antonis> Hello to everyone. I want to ask a small question and I am going to leave the chat. Do you know the minimum specs to install lubuntu on a laptop?? In ubuntu Downloads page refers the minimum specs and I do not cover the minimum. Thank you in advance.
<hateball> Antonis: What specs do you have?
<hateball> Antonis: have you read the section on system requirements here? http://lubuntu.net/
<Antonis> Yes, it says not more than 10 years but later says at least 1 GB RAM. I do not cover the first part of the sentence but I am OK with 1 GB RAM. Maybe, it means about horsepower
<hateball> Antonis: Well, the simplest way is to just install and try for yourself
<Antonis> It is a toshiba satellite A300-1LT and it is too hot for modern OS.
<Antonis> Intel Centrino processor technology featuring Intel Core 2 Duo processor, 1GB DDR2 RAM (800 MHz), ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 3470. Are these specs enough to work easy on that OS???
<Antonis> What is your opinion hateball about these specs?
<hateball> Antonis: Well, it should run the OS itself without issue
<hateball> Antonis: but if you want to say... run a browser with many tabs etc, then the RAM is a bit low
<hateball> Like I said tho, it's free to install and use so you can just try it for yourself :)
<Antonis> Excellent. Thank you very much. I will try it like an average user. Thank you and good bye
<hateball> :)
<Roach> fdsa
<Roach> I need to know: Is Lubuntu the most lightweight of the ubuntu distro?
<Roach> I need to strip it down to create only basic terminal services.
<Roach> nvm
<revloc> hello
<Guest81353> So I am trying to install a modern-ish operating system on a Dell Dimension 4500. Currently it is running Windows XP, it has a 32-bit processor and a CD-ROM Drive. Got any recommendations for what version of lubuntu to install on it?
<jack> test
<jack> anyone ?
<lynorian> hi jack anyway I can help?
<jack> thanks god
<jack> look i got an old pc and want to install a lubuntu on it
<jack> but
<jack> i don't know for sure if it will be fine for my cpu
<lynorian> jack what cpu is it?
<jack> this is cpu and ram specs
<jack> http://prntscr.com/fh42sy
<jack> hey, man. are you still with me?
<lynorian> jack that will work more than fine
<lynorian> it is even 64 bit
<lynorian> jack my laptop I use lubuntu on has half the cores and half the ram
<lynorian> now might not be good for running the linux version of steam
<jack> OK :) Thanks for this happy news then. One more question, please. I have a windows xp installed right now and i want to keep it after the installation of the lubuntu. Is this possible to do?
<jack> Oh, well, that should be fine for sure then on this PC.
<lynorian> yes
<jack> I don't really use steam lately but I used to some time ago
<lynorian> yeah some games might work but some will not unless you upgraded the gpu
<jack> it's fine, I've even sold the graphics card few weeks ago, I use the PC mostly for the work purpose now.
<jack> So what about the installation of linux on the same computer. Shall I simply install it on the flash drive as installation files and later install it on my second hard drive then?
<jack> Or are there some tricks to make it work, to make it be able to give a preference which OS to load
#lubuntu 2017-06-08
<hasdf> hi
<hasdf> I have an old T41 laying around here. Would you recommend Lubuntu LTS or 17.04? Or another distro?
<hateball> Well, if you're asking in #lubuntu what do you think
<hateball> Also the actual specs would be more helpful than a model
<hasdf> Pentium M 1,5Ghz, slow-ass IDE-Drive, 1GB Ram
<hateball> Well, Lubuntu should run, but old hardware is old hardware
<leszek> needs pae force though
<tdmeskimo> Hello, any raspberry pi 3 with Lubuntu
<tdmeskimo> my problem with my pi 3 & Lubuntu is no audio, i did the /boot/config.txt to turn on audio still nothing.  In my retro pi I forced audio to the head phone jack and it work.  anything for Lubuntu?
<hateball> tdmeskimo: I am assuming you can use pavucontrol to pick output
<hateball> in case it defaults to say... hdmi
<tdmeskimo> no this is my first attemp at a pi, the only thing I found was to turn on audio in the config.txt and much search shows nothing or for rasbian.  pavucontrol?
<hateball> tdmeskimo: it's an app that lets you pick audio outputs (among other things)
<hateball> tdmeskimo: sudo apt install pavucontrol && pavucontrol
<antis> hateball: lubuntu usually comes without pulseaudio -> thus, no pavucontrol, but alsamixer (in terminal) instead
<hateball> antis: hmmm, is that the case these days?
<antis> yep, and i don't think it is bad either :P
<hateball> to be honest I havent even checked :p
<hateball> I only use lubuntu for kiosk setups, use kde plasma on my "real" machines
<tdmeskimo> I did in terminal alsamixer but it seems to show only the hardware and the PCM control without selection of out put
<antis> tdmeskimo: can you see/choose any sound hardware?
<tdmeskimo> antis the alsamixer in F6 only shows bcm2835 alsa and default
<tdmeskimo> <antis> so see yes select no
<samtong> am trying out lubuntu on a USB stick 3.0 and running on quad core Intel DELL laptop. am wondering why it seems to take forever to load a webpage? am reading all the good things about lubuntu being fast but i must be doing something wrong.
<samtong> where should I start looking for the bottle neck in internet browser speeds?
<samtong> quit
<antis> tdmeskimo, using hdmi or analog audio?
<antis> samtong, prbly due to software rendering in browser/desktop. also it might be good idea installing "driconf" for intel gfx-cards
<antis> tdeskimo, check the "pcm, master, headphones, …" levels and if they are muted ("MM" below the control) - probably adjust those
<antis> samtong, to do some tests on the rendering you can install the "mesa-utils" package and run glxgears, glxinfo, …
<scarletknight> New to the #lubuntu community. Would I be able to install any Linux application, like RStudio, onto a machine running lubuntu?
<scarletknight> New to Lubuntu. Can I install RStudio on Lubuntu?
<xangua> Well there are Deb files in their download section so I assume yes
#lubuntu 2017-06-09
<sxclimax> Hey folks. I need some help connecting to the internet on my home server. The server has an ethernet cable. I am able to ssh into the computer but there is no internet access. It is running lubuntu. "ping google.com → ping: unknown host google.com", "ping 8.8.8.8 → From 192.168.1.200 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable"
<GregK> is anyone using brave as their browser?
<GregK> uh...good evening anyone/everyone
<tsimonq2> GregK: I'd personally not do it because they remove ads and replace them with ones they profit from.
<GregK> they havent started with that yet...or hadn't a few weeks ago when my ssd died on my main system
<tsimonq2> Well they have now
<GregK> besidees, i support that and other possibilities in their micropayments...i work in the industry
<GregK> regardless..can it be installed on a lubuntu system?
<GregK> the media production industry I shouldve said
<GregK> good job on the minority govt over there, btw
<tsimonq2> GregK: I don't see why not
<GregK> awesome...just follow their instructions, I sup;pose?
<tsimonq2> Prolly. :)
<GregK> alrighty.  cheers
<nitin_> hi
<nitin_> i have just installed lubuntu but wifi is not connecting
<wxl> what wifi card do you have? you can pastebin `lspci -nnk` up and we can take a look at it
<nitin_> its usb stick of Tp-LINK
<wxl> ah well `lsusb` then
<wxl> in particular lsusb -v might be best
<nitin_> that means i should write in terminal "lsusb -v"   ???
<wxl> you should pastebin the results, but yes. best would be installing pastebinit and then doing `lsusb -v | pastebinit` which will give youa  url which you can paste here
<nitin_> ohk thank you
<nitin_> i have wifi problem with lubuntu
<nitin_> Ralink Technology Corp. RT5572 Wireless Adapter
#lubuntu 2017-06-10
<abdelhay> hi
<My> Hello
<M_> Hello
<M_> Hello
<M_> User
<M_> I need help
<jagansls> help
<jagansls> how to share the folders in lubuntu systems to lubuntu systems
<jagansls> ??
<My> Hello
<My> Hello
<My> Hello
<My> Hello
<Newtolinux> Hi, i havé à fair-play new computerand tried ont a lot ouf district.  They all Word  fine  but witz m'y computer  il should Beverly fait but i fond  that ils slow comparée tomwindows 7 on thé samedi pic.  Yesterday i installée  lubuntu and it's wormiens fine but stil slow.  I looked around for Andy cloués and tries diferrent thons .  A. CAN Antoine
<Newtolinux>  Hell me troubleshootmmy issues?
<Newtolinux> god, aut correct did mess m'y sentences
<Newtolinux> Hop do i Knowles il someone si online
<Newtolinux> thanks ill vous on m'y pc
<Nitin_> Hello there i have install lubuntu and i have tplink wireless usb But wifi not connecting
<Nitin_> can anybody help me please??????
<Nitin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24823476/
<M_> Hello
<M_> Hello
<redwolf> hello M_
<M_> I need help
<redwolf> about what?
<M_> I just installed lubuntu and when I start this shows http://imgur.com/a/qlDE4
<redwolf> I guess your disk is fine
<M_> Yes
<redwolf> or maybe needs a little repair: https://askubuntu.com/questions/781315/ubuntu16-04-boots-into-initramfs
<redwolf> or it could be a misconfigured grub. did you install grub on /dev/sda or /dev/sda1? (assuming A is your target disk)
<redwolf> if that was the case you would need to repeat the installation and ensure you install grub on the primary disk
<M_> I already looked at that post it did not work. Grub is on /dev/sda1
<redwolf> have you tried to install grub on /dev/sda?
<redwolf> not sda1
<M_> I just let it create the partitions for me. Don't know how to do that
<redwolf> partitioning?
<redwolf> this is a nice visual guide: https://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation
<redwolf> I highly recommend having a partition alone for the system mounted as "/" and another one "for you" mounted as "/home"
<redwolf> but automatic mode usually works fine. that must've been a disk reading/writing error
<M_> I use encryption mode so it goes auto. Should I setup partitions before I install or just let auto
<redwolf> I did encryption once and it failed too (LVM). the second time it worked
<redwolf> but yes, you can manually partition using LVM volumes and/or encryption
<M_> I had errors in first install and did workaround's. Now I'm getting
<M_> Them again so I will tell you them unsafe swap space detected
<redwolf> that's very very weird
<redwolf> why don't you erase everything with the partitioning tool and start over in automatic mode?
<redwolf> also ensure you have legacy / safe boot / efi things fixed
<redwolf> is it a recent computer?
<redwolf> and sorry to insist, but be sure you install grub on /dev/sda not /dev/sda1
<M_> I deleted all partitions it says unallocated. Bios stuff is fine. Not a recent computer laptop I got in 2013
<redwolf> it should work
<M_> I only get the error's when trying to install with encryption. Normal insall works so far
<redwolf> I never saw that :D
<redwolf> I'm not sure what to say, sorry
<redwolf> have you reported / asked in askubuntu.com?
<M_> No
<redwolf> please, try. you'll find a user that had the same problem for sure
<M_> OK thanks for helping
<redwolf> I'm sorry I couldn't be helpful
<redwolf> oh, bye :|
<n-iCe> hello, how do I determinate if a laptops needs a 64 or 32bits disk
<redwolf> what year is it from?
<redwolf> also, n-iCe, has it an existing Linux installation?
<redwolf> in that case the command "uname -i" will tell you
<n-iCe> no windows, is my mothers laptop
<n-iCe> is old
<n-iCe> no idea how much, but old
<n-iCe> D620 latitude
<redwolf> what windows version?
<n-iCe> xp
<n-iCe> Intel Core Duo T2400 1.83GHz
<redwolf> so please, click on Start and Run. then type "sysdm.cpl"
<n-iCe> im there
<redwolf> Click the General tab
<n-iCe> done
<redwolf> you can either read "Windows XP Professional Version" or "Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Version"
<n-iCe> so 32
<redwolf> alternatively, you can run "winmsd.exe". that gives you a system summary
<n-iCe> don't see any 64bits
<n-iCe> but the processor is 32 or 64bits?
<n-iCe> don't care about the os
<redwolf> you're right
<redwolf> the system is 32 thoufh
<redwolf> *tough
<n-iCe> 1GB ram
<n-iCe> should lubuntu run well?
<redwolf> yes
<n-iCe> or should I go with something like puppylinux
<redwolf> here's the info from Intel itself: https://ark.intel.com/products/27235/Intel-Core-Duo-Processor-T2400-2M-Cache-1_83-GHz-667-MHz-FSB
<redwolf> 32 bits
<redwolf> we ran Lubuntu on systems shipped with 128Mb of RAM :)
<redwolf> so go to http://lubuntu.me and use the "Desktop 32-bit" option
<n-iCe> thanks
<redwolf> you're welcome :)
<n-iCe> with 1gb ram
<n-iCe> chrome should not work well right
<redwolf> not really. chrome is a bit hungry
<n-iCe> yeah
<n-iCe> sadly I need it because of my chromecast lol
<redwolf> ah I see
<n-iCe> I sold my laptop, and bought this old laptop :D
<n-iCe> Mine was too much for me
<n-iCe> i7 12ram ssd you know
<redwolf> not many tabs open at once, then
<n-iCe> was not using it at all
<n-iCe> redwolf: ok
<redwolf> that's a nice machine
<n-iCe> how about swap, does it actually work well?
<redwolf> yes for limited systems
<n-iCe> heard ubuntu changed mind and moved to swap file?
<redwolf> my laptop is a recent one and I don't use. (tried but I don't see any difference)
<redwolf> they changed systemd
<n-iCe> yeah, I actually was thinking to use puppy, but community seems dead
<n-iCe> ll
<n-iCe> lol
<redwolf> puppy seems pretty inactive, yes
<redwolf> I liked the GrafPup version. abandoned now
<redwolf> anyway, if you don't install huge apps and don't use shadows and effects, your laptop will run fine
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> let me find the torrent iso
<n-iCe> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/17.04/release/lubuntu-17.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<n-iCe> that's the one, right
<redwolf> it's in the same button, right side ;)
<redwolf> http://lubuntu.me
<n-iCe> yeah
<n-iCe> same link
<n-iCe> right
<redwolf> :)
<n-iCe> ok ok
<n-iCe> so let's try lubuntu
<n-iCe> :D
<redwolf> yayy!
<n-iCe> where are you from?
<redwolf> enjoy it! and thank you for choosing us
<n-iCe> thanks to you guys
<redwolf> that's hard to answer, but let's say I'm British
<n-iCe> ok!
<n-iCe> I'm Mexican
<n-iCe> Mexico City, here, by the way, site says you guys are leaving lxde?
<redwolf> pues gracias por elegir Lubuntu! :)
<redwolf> yes, we're moving to LXQt
<n-iCe> will it be lighter?
<n-iCe> more lightwieght?
<n-iCe> weight
<n-iCe> or heavier
<n-iCe> or no idea, lol
<redwolf> that's what we hope. the core guys are working hard on that. for now it's as light as LXDE version
<n-iCe> awesome
<redwolf> but not so stable though
<n-iCe> iso is huge, 900MB
<n-iCe> puppy is 250MB
<redwolf> yes, I'm sorry about that. ISOs are ovesized lately. we can't do much about it.
<n-iCe> but puppy seems to be old, not sure they keep updating it
<n-iCe> is ok, I have a good internet bandwith
<redwolf> no. it's not maintained anymore
<n-iCe> width
<n-iCe> 70% already
<redwolf> yeah, the problem is it no longer fits on a CD
<n-iCe> let me grab a usb flash drive
<redwolf> 70%? O.O
<n-iCe> got a 32gb usb
<redwolf> plenty enough :)
<n-iCe> let's format it, read aout rufus to make it bootable
<n-iCe> about
<n-iCe> hope I can get to life this old laptop
<n-iCe> was really, really cheap
<n-iCe> and in a very good shape for the year
<n-iCe> the only thing, is battery is not working for some reason
<n-iCe> needs to be connected to home power to work
<n-iCe> not sure I can get a new battery
<n-iCe> no idea if they still exist lol
<redwolf> you can use https://etcher.io too
<n-iCe> ok done
<n-iCe> iso is downloaded
<n-iCe> done
<redwolf> nice! enjoy it
<n-iCe> uploading to usb
<n-iCe> formatting
<n-iCe> and how old are you?
<redwolf> 42
<n-iCe> im 29, today turned 29
<n-iCe> :D
<redwolf> congratulations! :)
<redwolf> okies, gotta go. enjoy your laptop
<redwolf> o/
<n-iCe> thank you! good night for you!
<n-iCe> Hi
<n-iCe> Hi xangua
<xangua> Hi n-iCe
<n-iCe> How arw you
<n-iCe> Im back in lubuntu
<n-iCe> Actually moving files to my usb
<xangua> I just sent a machine to repair, maybe put Lubuntu or xubuntu if still works
<n-iCe> What happened to it
<n-iCe> Dammit
<n-iCe> Rufus is taking so long
<n-iCe> In this machine
<n-iCe> 1:25hrs to make a usb bootable
<n-iCe> Wtf
<xangua> n-iCe: the wind made a glass of water drop next to it
#lubuntu 2018-06-04
<pragomer> sorry, but I cannot find an ubuntu 18.04 lubuntu-next iso. could you help me?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @pragomer, That's because it wasn't released.
<pragomer> oh ok, then sorry for a (relativly) stupid question ;-)   any hint when it will be?
<pragomer> do you have a download location for 17.10 then for me?
<tsimonq2> pragomer: 18.10 uses it by default.
<tsimonq2> All other versions of Lubuntu with LXQt are unavailable and undsupported.
<tsimonq2> *unsupported
<pragomer> oh ok, I see
<pragomer> looking forward to lubuntu-next 18.10
<tsimonq2> You mean, Lubuntu 18.10. :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rFXYCcfx4q/ sorry fo some russian but i think you can see problem. lubuntu 18.04 lxqt netinstall
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @JohnDoe_71Rus, Not supported
<JohnDoe_71Rus> but why it in repos?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/lubuntu-qt-desktop
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because it was there for testing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We don't support it
<quxgyver> I seem to have two bluetooth managers in Lubuntu. It's kind of confusing.
<quxgyver> I have "Manage Bluetooth Devices" in my system tray, which is visible by default.
<quxgyver> Then I have "Bluetooth Manager" which is accessible via start menu > preferences
<quxgyver> And when I open it, I get another bluetooth icon in my system tray, which is identical to the aforementioned one.
<quxgyver> Except functionally Bluetooth Manager seems a lot more feature rich.
<quxgyver> Anyone experienced the same thing?
<quxgyver> Answer me. I demand justice.
<quxgyver> Speak up.
<quxgyver> Stallman's blessings upon the person who can help me.
<diogenes_> quxgyver, pray to Saint iGNUssius
<quxgyver> gates' curse upon anyone who willingly leaves me to suffer from my bluetooth issues
<quxgyver> billby's groping hand
<quxgyver> upon you.
<diogenes_> what's your bt issue?
<quxgyver> I'm just wondering why I have two BT icons
<quxgyver> when I open "Bluetooth Manager" via the start menu
<diogenes_> one is probably blueberry and another one is blueman
<quxgyver> and if they're part of the same software or two different managers that just happen to seamlessly manage the same hardware without conflict
<quxgyver> Alright. Does that mean that I can remove one of them without issue?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you can find more programs to work with bluetooth. and each can have its own icon in the tray
<quxgyver> Hm you were right. When I click "help" it identifies itself as "blueman-applet"
<quxgyver> though the other one doesnt really have any identifying info
<quxgyver> no about section or anything
<quxgyver> JohnDoe_71Rus: What happens if you uninstall one of them tho?
<quxgyver> Do they all interface with the same BT software and driver under the hood?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> nothing
<quxgyver> So could I technically remove all BT managers and still have BT work?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> try it
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you can install back anytime
<quxgyver> Well I can't find any package that contains "blueb" so I guess the other icon isn't from blueberry.
<quxgyver> How can I identify it?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> think one is blueman-applet and other is lxpanel applet
<quxgyver> So can I remove the lxpanel applet somehow, and make blueman the default icon (it doesn't show up by default)?
<quxgyver> I mean I guess I could remove the lxpanel applet via gui
<quxgyver> but will that uninstall it, or merely hide it?
<quxgyver> and how can I make blueman autostart in its place?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> quxgyver: right mouse click on BT icon
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-BCClJtLuK9g/U0_He2cGG3I/AAAAAAAASTQ/G3tFNoBYeg4/s1600/lubuntu1404-lxsession-default-apps_2.png add to autostart
<quxgyver> well that worked like a charm
<quxgyver> thanks for the explanations as well as the solution
<quxgyver> stallman's blessing upon you
#lubuntu 2018-06-05
<quxgyver> Connecting a BT headset to my Lubuntu laptop causes wifi to grind to a halt.
<quxgyver> Why and what do I do about it?
<aedigital> please one repository for bionic?
<cimbakahn> Hello Everyone!
<cimbakahn> If i type this into the terminal, what is the terminal supposed to read back to me ----> pcmanfm %U
<cimbakahn> Typing in terminal 'pcmanfm %U'  Is this the correct output ----> /home/user/%U: No such file or directory
<cimbakahn> Ok, forget what i wrote previously.  I am on a different operating system and are having problems with my speech to text in the browser.  Now i know the results of that command has nothing to do with it, and i'm pretty sure the problem isn't with the browser......
<wxl> cimbakahn: please pick a channel and stick with it.
<cimbakahn> Ok.
<cimbakahn> When i activate it the mic blinks on and off in the panel.  I could be missing a package.
#lubuntu 2018-06-06
<kika> test
<naidang> #ubuntu
<[xrays]> hi
<[xrays]> I got an issue with lubuntu 16.04.4 - live.  loading stops, while 16.04.3 run great. any suggestion?
<prince-charmant> bonjour à tous .. quelqu'un est-il capable d'aller sur https://www.1307.be/  ou bien suis-je le seul à ne pas pouvoir ?
<prince-charmant> oups -wrong channel :-)
<egy> pas de problème!
<prince-charmant> egy merci d'avoir testé - ce doit être un gars qui utilisait mon adresse ip qui a sans doute exagéré sur le site
<talon1287> I just recently installed a lubuntu minimal, was going to remove Firefox, audacious, and a few other non system tools but it was telling me lubuntu-desktop would be removed with them...so is it safe to delete those without messing with core installation files? Lubuntu-desktop sounds sort of vital me.
<talon1287> Installed lubuntu minimal bionic beaver last night. Went to remove Firefox and it wanted to remove lubuntu-desktop along with it. Same for Audacious. I’m assuming lubuntu-desktop is vital. Anyway to remove Firefox etc... without breaking everything?
<genii> lubuntu-desktop is a virtual package, removing it will not remove the packages which it originally installed
<talon1287> Thanks genii, there was a second package that was listed as well that seemed vital but the name escapes me at the moment. Will try removing when I get home to see the effect, worst case I just have to reinstall it. Been waiting to add all my stuff until I figured this out.
#lubuntu 2018-06-07
<digi_quake> Hi!! I'm trying to connect to my lubuntu(guest machine) from my host machine through putty using ssh and I have the root account. But I'm unable to login as root. It says "Permission Denied". What could be the cause?
<genii> root login on all *buntu is disabled by default
<quxgyver> My wifi grinds to a halt when any device is connected via bluetooth.
<quxgyver> I've tried inputting the commands as suggested by the top google results, and it has resulted in no change.
<quxgyver> What now?
<oh2eko> Hello im having a wierd problem the transfer speed over usb for my internet dongle is in the KB/s range O_o any suggestions on what could be causing this?
<n-iCe> guys
<n-iCe> something is wrong with my audio
<n-iCe> was working till today
<n-iCe> restarted and nothing, can't launch pavucontrol
<n-iCe> says stablishing connection
<n-iCe> pulseaudio sorry
#lubuntu 2018-06-08
<Newbe-help> Hey all, I have just one question. I have installed a russian version of opensuse with LXDE. When trying to connet to a wifi network, i was asked to enter a chiffre prior to enter the WPA2 key. What is this chiffre?
<Newbe-help> Can I change it afterwards? If yes, how? Thank You all
<randomdude999> I have figured out how to show/hide drives in pcmanfm's sidebar. Is it also possible to hide the "unmount" button for some drives?
<Guest9866> hi
<Guest9866> anyone alive?
<Guest9866> Iǘe installed some themes but they dont change the start menu button. is this normal?
<Guest9866> themes dont come with a start button?
<diogenes_> Guest9866, afaik, themes don't affect start buttons
<Guest9866> yeah, it hasnt changed, so I have installed a dark green theme and its odd to see the lubuntu bird logo in blue!
<Guest9866> I was wondering if themes normally do install them too or not
<diogenes_> Guest9866, nope, maybe if you right click on the button you will find the path to the icon and there you can change it
<diogenes_> soory i use a different distro so i don't know for sure
<Guest9866> although the screenshots I see from people with new themes they install, the start button seems always matching that theme... so Im not sure
<Guest9866> yes, I can locate the button and downloaded a few ones, but when I pass the mouse over it, the original blue color appears
<Guest9866> these downloaded buttons from the net were just a single png file. I thot the should be more cos of the change in color needed when it is pressed or depressed, you know
<Guest9866> bye
#lubuntu 2018-06-09
<JesseH> I have a Centurylink usb wireless adapter and I'm running 18.04. I am trying to get it to work. The model number is 802AIN2. My first issue is that the network connections thing in the task bar isn't showing any connections. Not even ethernet which is working. The second issue is that I can't seem to find any information online regarding my adapter.
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest95247> hey
<za1b1tsu> Hello, is there a setting somewhere for suspend on close lid?
#lubuntu 2018-06-10
<happyfr0gg> How do I make running programs appear in LxPanel? I would like to 'Quit' them when they don't appear in the Taskbar.
<[[thufir]]> doing the distro dance on this 2007 macbook.  bodhi, puppy, ubuntu, etc.  Now at lubuntu.  last but not least.  Can I select "entire disk" install like Ubuntu?  Or, do I need to manually format hard drive, set bootable partition, swap, etc?
<anonusr> +anonusr> why is lubuntus default openssl package version 1.1.0g when according to openssl.org we should be using at least version 1.1.0h?
<anonusr> +anonusr> and more importantly, how do i create a package that contains the latest/"not vulnerable" openssl for other users (the ones using the default openssl) to use?
<anonusr> +anonusr> compiled 1.1.0-pre8-dev yesterday, but that may not be optimal tho
<anonusr> got asked to post this question here instead on #ubuntu at dalnet
<anonusr> out from "strings /usr/lib/x86_64*/libssl.a | grep OpenSSL" now gives "OpenSSL 1.1.1-pre8-dev  xx XXX xxxx" instead of the default lubuntu 18.04 version string "OpenSSL 1.1.0g  2 Nov 2017"
 * anonusr is happy, but other users may not be, se he wonders how to package this
<anonusr> and also the 1.1.0h version
<anonusr> inte an official package (that I think gets validated????? dunno exactly how it works) but then it should be no problem, right?
<anonusr> here are the vulnerabilites that lubuntu's OpenSSL 1.1.0g (yet theoreticall) is vulnerable against: https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-list/vendor_id-217/product_id-383/version_id-223239/Openssl-Openssl-1.1.0f.html
<anonusr> oh wrong link
<anonusr> https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-list/vendor_id-217/product_id-383/version_id-232284/Openssl-Openssl-1.1.0g.html
<anonusr> otherwise I like lubuntu, but security updates should be priority 1
<krytarik> anonusr: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+changelog , https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2018/CVE-2018-0733.html
<ubottu> Because of an implementation bug the PA-RISC CRYPTO_memcmp function is effectively reduced to only comparing the least significant bit of each byte. This allows an attacker to forge messages that would be considered as authenticated in an amount of tries lower than that guaranteed by the security claims of the scheme. The module can only be compiled by the HP-UX assembler, so t... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2018-0733)
<bobbuckjack> Looking for help with Lubuntu.
<anonusr> what do you want help with?
<anonusr> krytarik: Ok, so only the HP-UX shit is affected?
<anonusr> if I understand the sum of all three URLs correctly
<|\n> hello, maybe this is a common issue to ubuntu distribution, having qt5 apps they look like this https://i.imgur.com/WeIQ5PR.png - anything one could do to cope with it? it's just black menus on black background are unreadable
<anonusr> or.... how do I check what package version is installed without using x?
<anonusr> so I can check if default package on my machine contains fixes
<anonusr> wtf, never seen any problem like that pic on imgur before
<|\n> same for virtualbox gui almost with more disturbing experience
<anonusr> maybe some qt5-setting can have borders aroune the menus?
<anonusr> o_O
<|\n> i'm unable to figure anything out myself not becoming a qt coder and maintainer i guess, living like that for several months i still have a habit to attempt gui heheh
<|\n> i don't have it, the qt5-setting thing
<anonusr> yeah haha, GUI I go with SDL or ncursess :>
<anonusr> ok :/
<|\n> where does it get shipped from?
<|\n> rmadison is not aware of it as well
<|\n> theres chooser and qt4-setting one
<anonusr> both can be found with apt-get
<|\n> well, it is either we got different apt-get or i'm too slow to chase it
<anonusr> www.libsdl.org
<anonusr> but it's not GUI per se
<anonusr> but easy to do it witg
<anonusr> with*
<|\n> sounds like gentoo, but why would i need it to make vlc at least black n white
<anonusr> ????????????
<anonusr> oh, I thiought you were programming something that needs GUI
<|\n> no, not at all, sorry for the way i expressed myself (probably)
<anonusr> no can also be I who misunderstood
<|\n> ok, what can i do to troubleshoot this bizarre qt5 issue that paints it all black heh
<|\n> and what is the current state of an old good lxde in ubuntu? because there is a box nearby that looks perfectly fine with it
<anonusr> I don't know really
<anonusr> I'm not very inte C
<anonusr> X
<anonusr> I mean
<|\n> ah thanks anyway, man
<anonusr> besides right now I am used to use DWM
<anonusr> :D
<anonusr> the simplest window manager I know of
<anonusr> that is also flexible
<|\n> well i used to be a gnometard since 2.24 but then i took a gtk3 to my knee
<anonusr> hahahaha
<anonusr> yeah, I'm on gnome atm
<anonusr> I don't like but that haven't had the "time" to remove it yet lol
<anonusr> aaaah fuck it, doing as soon I got another IRC-screen running somewhere :p
<|\n> 3 things ruined my perfect world with canonical on desktop: gtk3, plymouth (in context of related dependencies) and systemd
<anonusr> SYSTEMD !!!
<anonusr> I FUCKING HATE IT
<anonusr> netstat -tulpan should ONLY show port 53 and 113 for me, but nonono.... also the traffic systemd produces that is all errors (can prove it with output from strace firefox for example)
<anonusr> is ENOURMUS
<|\n> you override but then you kinda edit service to undepend from socket and allow stuff and remove socket and reload reload and maybe it will work somehow until bricks to service restart
<anonusr> HHAHAH
<anonusr> fucking shot
<anonusr> shit*
<anonusr> no, gonna backport this sometime on my own branch of lubuntu
<anonusr> *into my own branch of lubuntu
<wxl> !language | anonusr
<ubottu> anonusr: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<|\n> s***emd
<anonusr> ubottu: sorry, will read the guidelines
<ubottu> anonusr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anonusr> ahahahahaha :D
<anonusr> |\n: you ever had a look at LinuxFromScratch?
<anonusr> one does learn a tremendous amount
<wxl> also you folks may want to take the conversation that does not have to deal with support on lubuntu to #lubuntu-offtopic
<|\n> i was too young for that and there was slackware so i thought i could skip it
<|\n> ah, sorry wxl, indeed
<anonusr> wxl: ok
<anonusr> krytarik: please reply if I was correct about the point or not? otherwise I must have missed some detail
<anonusr> when you got time ofc
<krytarik> anonusr: Well, as for as I've understood the page on the remaining CVE, it doesn't affect Ubuntu at all.
<anonusr> krytarik: ok, then I got it right
<anonusr> thanks :)
<anonusr> krytarik: but does ubuntu share repositories with any other distro  ?
<anonusr> if so, is this explored?
<anonusr> I am gonna part this channel, as the offtopic one suites me more :D
<anonusr> and maybe the devel some day
#lubuntu 2019-06-03
<doc499> hello, i'd like to know why sometimes there a two identical icons for network applet in taskbar
<doc499> some reboots there's two, sometimes only one
<zap0> i have a sdcard and usb stick both accessibly in the file manager app..   when i try to copy some normal files from  usb stick to  sdcard  it says permission error
<zap0> how do i fix that
<zap0> nevermind.
<lubot> Mkilo97 was added by: Mkilo97
#lubuntu 2019-06-04
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey! I was trying to install libg2c. I need it for an old software for work. It's not provided now with gcc. I pulled it up from http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gcc-3.4/ and ran 'sudo dpkg -i --force-all libg2c0_3.4.6-6ubuntu5_amd64.deb' It got installed all right and my software also worked. But now for
<lubot> 'sudo apt upgrade' it says unmet dependencies and run 'apt —fix-broken install' When I did that, it removed libg2c. How do I make apt keep libg2c? … Anyone?
<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker - why did you --force-all; that caused the problem; I'd avoid doing that until you know what is going to be mucked up and planning how to meet it's requirements (inside a vm would be easiest I'd imagine)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @bobish [<bobish> BUT COME on, fine i will even concede that it is "ark" that is the prob …], Hey man, wxl showed you that the ARK issue is a known bug. You could always attempt a different file explorer or unzipping tool before trying version 19
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Has anyone ever had any mouse select issues for a touchpad while in terminal? Sometimes my touchpad just decides it doesn't want to drag while in tmux in sakura terminal after a few mins. Do I have to restart the mouse drivers occasionally?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker - why did you --force-all; that caused the problem; I' …], I did that because it won't install otherwise. Here is a screenshot:
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> (Photo, 730x476) https://i.imgur.com/LTd62OT.jpg
<guiverc> The_Loudspeaker:  please use text (|pastebinit) as it allows copy/paste when sending text
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yup! I will remember it next time. Should I pastebinit now or can you see the image?
<guiverc> from what I can see; you didn't provide dependencies; and thus removal is all `apt-get -f install` could do.  you need to make it happy to install, not force an install to make it work & keep your system stable.
<guiverc> gcc is 4.7-5 from what i can see in current version  (not the 3.4 which means your package was from a really old version; to install it you need to find that dependency and dpkg -i install it at the same time (or before hand), it too may have its own dependencies you'll have to install at same time (or before hand) - ie. you need to do the work that `apt` will do for current releases
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> So what command should I type finally?
<guiverc> `dpkg -i` should be followed by all packages required, not just the libg2(whatever) you used, as dpkg cannot get dependencies; you must provide them all at install time (ie. work out what is needed like that picture you showed me), download it & include it in same `dpkg -i ` command
<guiverc> one after the other seperated by space
<guiverc> `sudo dpkg -i libg2c0_3.4.6-6ubuntu5_amd64.deb  gcc-3.4-base(deb from your picture)`  (if that gives an error, you don't force, but grab whatever gcc-3.4-base requires & can add that too)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> okay. I will try and let you know
<capra> hey
<an3223> hello
#lubuntu 2019-06-05
<lubot> mtexter was added by: mtexter
<john_rambo> I type in my username/password on ubuntuforums.org then I get logged in but when I try to post it says I am not logged in
<john_rambo> " You do not have permission to perform this action. Please refresh the page and login before trying again"
<Ant__> ciao a tutti
<apt-ghetto> Ciao e benvenuto, ma !it | Ant__
<apt-ghetto> Ant__: qui si parla solo inglese
<genii> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Ant__> sorry :)
<Ant__> i am new
<apt-ghetto> No problem
<apt-ghetto> Feel free to ask, when you have a problem
<Ant__> thank u
#lubuntu 2019-06-06
<lubot> bhargo360 was added by: bhargo360
<slipttees> HI guys. I have pulseaudio problem with the 18.04.2 clean install. Open youtube video in chrome or firefox and get more 100% CPU usage. i try remove pulseaudio and video work without problem, but do not have sound anymore.
<wxl> weird. does restarting pulseaudio fix it?
<wxl> this is a possible fix https://askubuntu.com/a/1007961
<wxl> actually for that matter, which PROCESS(es) is/are using all the CPU?
<slipttees_> HI guys. I have pulseaudio problem with the 18.04.2 clean install. Open youtube video in chrome or firefox and get more 100% CPU usage. i try remove pulseaudio and video work without problem, but do not have sound anymore. Someone can help me?
<wxl> weird. does restarting pulseaudio fix it?
<wxl> this is a possible fix https://askubuntu.com/a/1007961
<wxl> actually for that matter, which PROCESS(es) is/are using all the CPU?
<slipttees_> wxl: No
<slipttees_> wxl: pulseaudio 123% now
<wxl> did you try the potential fix?
<slipttees_> remove pulseaudio rsrs
<slipttees_> brb
<slipttees_> t
<slipttees_> reboot
<slipttees> wxl: back
<slipttees> so. U can send me link again?
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/a/1007961
#lubuntu 2019-06-07
<sappheiros> I think it's amazing that you're able to make an OS for a 32-bit 12y old laptop run just as well as macOS High Sierra runs on a 64-bit 9 y old laptop ...
<sappheiros> so i'm kinda sad support for 32-bit has ended
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @sappheiros [<sappheiros> so i'm kinda sad support for 32-bit has ended], Same here.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> tough decision, but it was very complicated to maintain a 32bit distro since no other ubuntu flavour was maintining it.
<HEX0> hello
<HEX0> Is LXDE going to be deprecated or is it actively developed?
<teward> LXDE development to my knowledge has 'halted' in regards of Lubuntu supporting it, LXQT is the new focus
<teward> at least, from my hearing from @wxl and @tsimonq2
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Correct
<lubot> <plyr0> Lubuntu uses networkmanager right?
<teward> @plyr0: to my knowledge, but @tsimonq2 would be able to shed light on it better
<lubot> <plyr0> Is there only the cli menu based interface for managing network connections? (19.04)
<lynorian> plyr0 nm-tray
<lubot> <plyr0> It's very basic. Is there any plans for a gui in 19.10? #featurerequest
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T29
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @plyr0 [It's very basic. Is there any plans for a gui in 19.10? #featurerequest], you can install network-manager-gnome and use nm-connection-editor
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and you should disable nm-applet from autostart
<lubot> <plyr0> @HMollerCl [you can install network-manager-gnome and use nm-connection-editor], Ok thank you
<lubot> <plyr0> So lxqt does not have a gui for networkmanager?
<lubot> <plyr0> I dont have much knowledge. Is that even how it works? Network manager is the daemon that does everything and DEs provide interface to user
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @plyr0 [I dont have much knowledge. Is that even how it works? Network manager is the da …], In simple: in lubuntu network-manager handles low level and nm-tray is the tray icon, we chose nm-tray since it is qt and not gtk. Thre isn't a qt network-connection-editor that's why nm-tray uses cli.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> network-manager-gnome has nm-applet (tray icon) and nm-connection-editor but it is tgk. There exist connman that has cmst that is qt and gui but i thakes more memory than nm-applet.
<lubot> <plyr0> @HMollerCl [In simple: in lubuntu network-manager handles low level and nm-tray is the tray …], Ah okay
<lubot> <plyr0> Manjaro lxqt has a nice connection editor. But dont know if it is gtk or qt. Will have to look more into it. If it is qt maybe lubuntu can use it as well?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @plyr0 [Manjaro lxqt has a nice connection editor. But dont know if it is gtk or qt. Wil …], I believe that they use, conmann+cmst, that consumes more memory. you can install them inf you want.  … sudo apt install connman cmst
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but it consumes more memory than nm-tray or nm-applet
<PDexter> nabend
<PDexter> Hello
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi
<lubot> <HMollerCl> !ask
<PDexter> our lubuntu view no panel
<PDexter> i have not direct access i make only phone support what can we do
<lubot> <HMollerCl> which version?
<kc2bez> Which version of Lubuntu?
<PDexter> 15.04
<PDexter> i try to killall lxpanel
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wow! that's old.
<kc2bez> 15.04 is no longer supported
<PDexter> and then
<PDexter> lxpanel --profile Lubuntu &
<PDexter> it an old latitude c640 for play music on outdoor parties
<lubot> <HMollerCl> did you try $lxpanelctl --restart
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ?
<PDexter> no
<PDexter> we will try
<lubot> <HMollerCl> besides that I don't know what else to do, is to old (more than 5 years old)
<kc2bez> An upgrade to 18.04 would get the ability to keep packages up to date.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I would update to 18.04.- which still is lxde.
<PDexter> play music and to make drunk people happy in raining weather it is enough
<antis> HMollerCI: In 18.04 you actually can install lxqt (few manual tweaks required). Not the latest version, but stable. If "stability" is not too much of an issue you can even go with more recent 19.04.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> antis: yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> teh thing is that migrating from an lxde version to a lxqt one can be painfull
<PDexter> the problem is i have no direct access to the faulty notebook.....because i am not in the forrest where the party is ongoing
<lubot> <HMollerCl> restarting the notebook doesn't solve the issu?
<PDexter> no
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm on lxqt now, so don't even remember how lxpanel was launched. but tyou could ask the to laucnh manually and see the output.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> maybe this can help https://askubuntu.com/questions/64631/how-to-restore-the-default-lubuntu-panel
<PDexter> lxpanelctl --restart doesn´t help
<kc2bez> Do you get any errors if you open a terminal and type lxpanel ?
<PDexter> now they switched to an mobile phone as source......they want drink :-')
<PDexter> http://www.fast-files.com/getfile.aspx?file=200318
<PDexter> pictures from the problem
<lubot> <HMollerCl> have you tried this?:
<lubot> <HMollerCl> cp /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/Lubuntu/panels/panel ~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels … lxpanelctl restart
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that will copy the default panel config
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and restart
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (depends on version can be —restart or resrtart alone)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> <OT>was soll "Reiter" bedeuten? Mein Deustch hat nich so viel Computer Kentnisse.</OT>
<PDexter> new tab i think
<PDexter> i will try this tommorrow
<PDexter> Thank you
<antis_> PDexter: Remember to "Alt+F2" next time! Starts programs just like that - no need for lxpanel… :)
#lubuntu 2019-06-08
<Guest11809> k
#lubuntu 2019-06-09
<uno__> Hello, I'using Lubuntu 18.10 and I can't see the upgrade to 19.04. Is it normal, or do I have to do something?
<connie> hu
<connie> hi
<diogenes_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<uno__> Thanks
<diogenes_> yw
#lubuntu 2020-06-01
<kc49> hello
<kc49> i got a tablet with atom 4-core 1.6ghz cpu 1g ram 16g storage, can it run the lubuntu ?
<kc49> anyone?
<guiverc> kc49, i don't know, you can try lubuntu before install, which is what I'd try  (use the "Start Lubuntu" optin without clicking "Install")
<kc49> ok  thank you
<santimir[m]> <kc49 "ok  thank you"> and try the applications you use the most. For me the problem was with browsers
<santimir[m]> that's for any distro anyways
#lubuntu 2020-06-02
<lubot> <David Heinrich> Hi all does anyone know where else is good to dl Lubuntu 19.04 beside lubuntu.net? Dl isn't working from there
<lubot> <kc2bez> @David Heinrich [Hi all does anyone know where else is good to dl Lubuntu 19.04 beside lubuntu.ne …], 19.04 is EOL, see the pinned message here.
<lubot> <David Heinrich> Ahh just went to Lubuntu.me which seems to be where I can get v 20
<lubot> <David Heinrich> Thanks @kc2bez
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes, lubuntu.me is the only official site.
<lubot> <kc2bez> @David Heinrich [Thanks @kc2bez], You are welcome.
<lubot> <David Heinrich> Where do I find the release signing keys?
<krytarik> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/20.04/release/ , https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#4-retrieve-the-correct-signature-key -- should cover it all.
<lubot> RONI ASAAD was added by: RONI ASAAD
<lubot> Ryan Condon was added by: Ryan Condon
<darsie> I want to install Linux on an offline 32 bit machine (Intel Celeron M 353, Eee PC 4G, 2 GB RAM). Would it be a good idea to use a different distro, since you dropped 32 bit support? Which one?
<tomreyn> since this channel is just about lubuntu, that's probably not the right place to ask. there is also ##linux (two ## is not a typo), which has a broader topic, and distrowatch.org
<tomreyn> darsie: ^
<darsie> ok
<darsie> Well, forget about the 'Which one?', then :).
<tomreyn> if you have to continue using this computer, it be a good idea to use a different distro.
<darsie> thx
#lubuntu 2020-06-03
<jlin> Hi,
<jlin> I have a question regarding the filesystem check that run when booting from install/live USB/DVD. On 20.04 this return a message that 1 file has an issue. How do I get more detail this e.g. which file it is?
<teward> jlin: you don't.  the Live USB/DVD is a compressed packaged up filesystem, and a broken file with an issue usually means your ISO image is not complete or not properly downloaded.  Which means you've got a bad ISO and need to redownload and rebuild your USB
<teward> (or burn a brand new DVD if you used the old DVD method)
<guiverc> jlin, don't look for the file, it'll likely be the squashfs (squashed archive of loads of files) - just re-write afte checking iso
<guiverc> jlin, see https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/1.1/retrieving_the_image.html which also has details on check (sha256sum) step pre-write to install media
<jlin> Thanks. I re-downloaded and checked checksums but same error
<jlin> Also burned to DVD, and USB x 2. every time with fresh download.
<lubot> <teward001> what mechanism are you using to burn the disk/USB?
<lubot> <teward001> and the checksums match when you test?
<jlin> DVD I used K3b, with verification by the tool. USB I used dd, then Rufus on Windows for the second attempt.
<teward> where did you download the image from?
<teward> just to verify you got it from the right source
<jlin> https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<jlin> md5sum: 905ca8859c2224941f360288c8b7c93b  lubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<jlin> After manually checking the filesystem I identified an issue with the efi.img in /boot/grub. This did not solve my original though (failed install).
<jlin> It seems the issue I' having is that the installer close open encrypted drives while installing cause install to fail
<jlin> I have / and swap on LVM drives, on a encrypted partition. prior to install I create/format/open all the needed.
<jlin> install would start with file copy then abruptly fail. check discs the encrypted drive is no longer open.
<jlin> no much help in syslog:
<jlin> Jun  3 05:45:52 lubuntu systemd[1]: systemd-timedated.service: Succeeded.Jun  3 05:49:41 lubuntu systemd[1]: Stopping LVM event activation on device 253:0...Jun  3 05:49:41 lubuntu lvm[23228]:   pvscan[23228] device 253:0 /dev/dm-0 excluded by filter.Jun  3 05:49:41 lubuntu systemd[1]: lvm2-pvscan@253:0.service: Succeeded.Jun  3 05:49:41 lubuntu
<jlin> systemd[1]: Stopped LVM event activation on device 253:0.Jun  3 05:49:42 lubuntu kernel: [12541.275510] EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)Jun  3 05:50:38 lubuntu systemd[1]: tmp-tmpm95rose1-filesystem.mount: Succeeded.Jun  3 05:50:38 lubuntu systemd[1720]: tmp-tmpm95rose1-filesystem.mount: Succeeded.
<jlin> Having issues installing Lubuntu on encrypted volumes, similar to those reported here:
<jlin> https://tracker.pureos.net/T778
<jlin> https://tracker.pureos.net/T778
<jlin> https://arcolinuxforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1309
<jlin> Basically impossible to on LVM on encrypted drives because install unmount everything and then off course cannot mount again because the mapper is misisng.
<jlin> Any workarounds for this issue?
<lubot> <ctisme> is there any builtin apps for timer, stopwatch or something on lubuntu ... before i've used to use sandhur: old sand hour timer
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> AFAIK: Lubuntu menu >> Accessories >> Clocks … there are features timer, stopwatch, alarm, etc
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @ctisme [is there any builtin apps for timer, stopwatch or something on lubuntu ... befor …], it s time to move on from sanduhr 😊
<Guest_8> Hello
<samir> Hell. I am stuck in login loop
<samir> I have tried lots from the Ask  Ubuntu
<samir> But could not solve it
<samir> Any one can help
<TonyC> hello everyone !
<lubot> <tbs61> hello guys
#lubuntu 2020-06-04
<newuser444467899> hello, can anyone help me
<lubot> <teward001> helps if you ask a question first
<lubot> <teward001> rather than "can anyone help me"
<lubot> <teward001> details about your problem, etc. will help too to get the right people looking at your question :)
<newuser444467899> i cant launch script with shortcut
<wxl> clarity goes a long way
<lubot> <teward001> such as what 'shortcut' you're talking about, what script you're trying to run, etc.
<wxl> what version, etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.
<newuser444467899> script working if i launch it from filemanager  with execute or execute in terminal
<newuser444467899> in system monitor he launch and quit
<wxl> your problem is not clear
<wxl> or at least not clearly defined
<newuser444467899> Uploaded file: https://uploads.kiwiirc.com/files/eaae690d7a168674a185599f3eeceacf/pasted.txt
<newuser444467899> i add shortcut  in configuration center->shortcut keys, try launch with shortcut and in system monitor i saw that he launch and after 1 sec this process terminated
<newuser444467899> but if i launch this script from filemanager he works and ffmpeg record
<newuser444467899> how fix it
<glat-agent643> Hello. I am selling cheap GNU/Linux licenses. $89 today!
<glat-agent643> We are *not* spam
<wxl> glat-agent643: go away
<wxl> your commercial activities are not wanted here
<wxl> glat-agent643: you have 10 seconds to leave on your own accord
<glat-agent643> Hello. I am selling cheap GNU/Linux licenses. $89 today!
<krabador> wxl, ask him if he do promo like black friday
<wxl> it's a little early for that
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @ShiBonCip [AFAIK: Lubuntu menu >> Accessories >> Clocks … there are features timer, stopwatch …], cmiiw, it is based on gnome...  … ```$ apt info gnome-clocks … Package: gnome-clocks … Version: 3.36.0-1ubuntu0.1 … Priority: optional … Section: universe/gnome … Origin: Ubuntu … Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss
<lubot> @lists.ubuntu.com> … Original-Maintainer: Debian GNOME Maintainers <pkg-gnome-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org> … Bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug … Installed-Size: 1.772 kB … Depends: geoclue-2.0, dconf-gsettings-backend | gsettings-backend, libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libgeoclue-2-0 (>= 2.4.0), libgeocode-glib0 (>= 1.
<lubot> 0), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.58), libgnome-desktop-3-19 (>= 3.17.92), libgsound0 (>= 1.0.1), libgtk-3-0 (>= 3.20.0), libgweather-3-16 (>= 3.32.0), libhandy-0.0-0 (>= 0.0.10) … Homepage: https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Clocks … Download-Size: 246 kB … APT-Manual-Installed: yes … APT-Sources: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu focal-updates/universe amd64 Packag
<lubot> es … Description: Simple GNOME app with stopwatch, timer, and world clock support …  GNOME Clocks is a simple application to show the time and date in multiple …  locations and set alarms or timers. A stopwatch is also included. … ...``` … how to porting it to LXQT or any suggestion here... let's say i want to add a new feature for sounding/alarmin
<lubot> g when the timer is up
<wxl> @ShiBonCip you probably won't be porting it so much as ditching it and starting over
<wxl> however:
<wxl> https://blog.lxde.org/2013/04/25/a-guide-for-porting-gtk-applications-to-qt/
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/portfromgtk2qt/
<wxl> of course both of those were based on gtk2 and that's gtk3, so that will be problematic
<wxl> if it were me, i'd just write a script and use kdialog for gui elements
<wxl> https://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Shell_Scripting_with_KDE_Dialogs
<lubot> <HMollerCl> also: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/portfromgtk2qt/
<oz46> hey guys, I had a linux mint system but it's been very buggy so I decided to install another distro, lxle. My home folder was on a separate partition for mint and when I installed lxle, I formatted the mint partition and put /home ext4 the old home partition, also created a 550mb efi partition, otherwise it gave me an error that it might not be
<oz46> able to boot. After install, it's booting into grub rescue. I can't use my old home partition as a new /home folder thisway?
<kc2bez> !lxle | oz46
<ubottu> oz46: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<oz46> that channel is empty..
<wxl> oz46: sadly, that's lxle's problem, not lubuntu's
<wxl> oz46: for that matter, lxle is based on using lxde and the problem with that is that we've pretty much stopped using it. in april, the last vestiges of our support for it ends.
#lubuntu 2020-06-05
<chieta> im on dropdown qterminal... the default color scheme is breeze modified.. how to know the color used on that scheme?
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @wxl [<wxl> if it were me, i'd just write a script and use kdialog for gui elements], thanks for pointing, KDEman 😉
<lubot> <ShiBonCip> @HMollerCl [also: https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/portfromgtk2qt/], ah, this is qt way
<aexis> anybody?
<lubot> <tbs61> @aexis [<aexis> anybody?], yes?
<theos> hi
<theos> i just installed 20.04. its amazing. how do i add app shortcuts to the panel just like i did in 18.04?
<theos> looks like i cant drop in shortcuts on the panel like before
<lubot> <lynorian> unforately I think you need to drag and drop them
<lubot> <lynorian> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/5/5.1/lxqt-panel.html
<lotuspsychje> i dont find the language pack right away in lubuntu 20.04 where does that hide nowadays?
<guiverc> sorry lotuspsychje, I'm not sure what you mean, https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/ shows our main list of packages/areas (for filing bug purposes)
<guiverc> my own system has language-pack-en installed, but sorry I don't know what's in it..
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: well in ubuntu-desktop when you click on the language settings, an auto windows asks to install your language pack, that doesnt seem to happen here for me
<lotuspsychje> for me its nl language pack
<lotuspsychje> so some system items and FF are still english here
<guiverc> okay... I know what you mean, but sorry I don't know the answer (probably never had to learn given I only speak en which is default)
<guiverc> have you just attempted install? rebooted and have it asking? or something... I've had it appear then (au) but I've connected ethernet/wifi & got issue resolved.. (sorry I never bothered to learn it)
<lotuspsychje> input method did something, lemme reboot to see if it had effect
<lotuspsychje> ive just installed on an old acer aspire one with 4GB ram
<lotuspsychje> working like a charm
<guiverc> :)
<lotuspsychje> tweaked unneeded services with stacer
<lotuspsychje> reboot after input method didnt fix it neither
<guiverc> I can't help sorry lotuspsychje, if you wait maybe another user can (when available), I'll provide https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.9/locale.html  (closest manual page I can find, but sorry I'm empty)
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: ill await a bit if someone else might know where, tnx
<lotuspsychje> if its needs manual install i could consider a bug wishlist
<lotuspsychje> guiverc: checked what im missing with: check-language-support -l nl
<lotuspsychje> firefox-locale-nl hyphen-nl language-pack-gnome-nl wdutch as output
<lotuspsychje> now to findout if lubuntu does that automatic somewhere, or the user needs to manually install
<guiverc> my system reports way more for `nl`; ie. chromium-browser-l10n firefox-locale-nl gimp-help-nl gnome-getting-started-docs-nl gnome-user-docs-nl hunspell-nl hyphen-nl language-pack-gnome-nl language-pack-nl libreoffice-help-nl libreoffice-l10n-nl thunderbird-locale-nl wdutch  (all my bloat, only chromium-browser-l10n for au)
<lotuspsychje> ja prob checks all the installed apps language packs
<guiverc> lotuspsychje, I don't see much (and I know nothing still sorry) - https://phab.lubuntu.me/search/query/c8kdhxPqvJ.P/#R
<lotuspsychje> no sweat guiverc im gonna install them manually
<guiverc> :)
<So_its_ME> hello, i have a question about network-manager and its dependies
<So_its_ME> my computer does NOT have bluethoth onboard nor do i have a blue-dongle
<So_its_ME> YET a bluetooth demon keeps running around while doing nothing  with out harware
<So_its_ME> now, why is the network-manager depending on bluetooth ?????? and why is it UNinstalled with out REinstalling ???
<So_its_ME> kock knock
<So_its_ME> tipical linux, just IGNORE your self a bit more and you are DONE
<tommy``> hi
<his> Hello I got a bug with python install. Can someone help me please ?
<wxl> his: what is the problem exactly?
<his> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3h69HvWXX8/
<his> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/34j6X5QQq4/
<wxl> some explanation would be helpful
<his> I think my python is broken.
<his> I would like to do proper install of it please.
<his> I'm a beginner.
<wxl> how did you install it?
<his> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2ZgxmHKtGz/
<wxl> and it seems like you were trying to use youtube-dl. why not just install it from the repos?
<his> with apt
<his> Because it's not updated
<wxl> what exactly did you do?
<his> I don't remember when it started.
<his> I'm going to seek for it
<his> sudo apt-get install python-pip python3-pip
<his> python3 -m pip install --user --upgrade pip
<his> sudo easy_install pip
<wxl> oh god you're mixing and matching python elements in the repos with ones outside of it
<his> It all started with unable to update with  pip ... and trying to fix it.
<his> Can i fix it please ?
<wxl> sigh maybe try sudo apt install --reinstall python-pip python3-pip
<wxl> and stop mixing and matching
<his> same error
<wxl> what was the result of *THAT* command?
<his> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QVwdwKZpC9/
<wxl> well maybe just uninstall it and reinstall it
<his> How can I do that please ?
<his> I don't want to do mistakes again...
<wxl> sudo apt remove
<wxl> sudo apt install
<his> wich apps ?
<kc2bez> Here is an instance where the snap of youtube-dl is what I would recommend.
<his> thanks but i'de like to fix python first :)
<kc2bez> Good point
<his> sudo apt remove python python3 python-pip python3-pip ?
<his> then sudo apt install python python3 python-pip python3-pip ?
<his> wxl
<kc2bez> I don't see the error in your last paste
<wxl> there wasn't an error but they probably tried their pip installation of youtube-dl again and failed
<kc2bez> oh I understand
<wxl> from what i can tell the python being used is the ubuntu python
<wxl> but the pip is from the ubuntu repos but then upgraded and installed (yes, both for some weird reason) via upstream
<wxl> his: just the pips.
<wxl> you can see the problem is looking for some metadata from pip https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/34j6X5QQq4/
<wxl> the fact that it's 2.7 is curious when it's a pip3 call
<wxl> i mean it's just a whole mess of python
<his> Can I fix it ?
<wxl> did you do what i suggested?
<wxl> maybe it would even be better to undo the upstream commands
<his> I did it yes
<wxl> and?
<his> sudo apt install --reinstall python-pip python3-pip
<his> And no error
<wxl> not that
<wxl> sudo apt remove python-pip python3-pip
<his> done
<his> no error
<wxl> and now does your pip installation work?
<his> no
<his> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fxhyWwSyxZ/
<wxl> ok well then i would uninstall the pip you installed through easy_install. i've not used easy_install in forever. maybe ever. so i don't know what to do to tell you how
<wxl> is pip still on your system?
<wxl> does `which pip` do anything?
<his> How can i check that ?
<wxl> or `which pip3`?
<his> Usage:     pip3 <command> [options]...
<wxl> clearly you're doing something wrong
<kc2bez> I don't think it is python3 so probably want to  pip install vs pip3 install
<wxl> `which` is a shell command
<his> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bPM2xrZYJn/
<his> which python/usr/bin/python
<kc2bez> Oh you need to remove the backticks `
<wxl> hahahahahahahahah
<his> ??
<his> which python3/usr/bin/python3
<wxl> man
<wxl> look
<wxl> type these and hit enter and give the results:
<wxl> which pip
<wxl> which pip3
<wxl> NOT python, but pip
<his> which pip/home/user/.local/bin/pip
<his> which pip3/home/user/.local/bin/pip3
<his> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/22247889/how-to-cleanly-remove-pip-that-is-installed-by-using-easy-install  : sudo pip uninstall pip  ?
<his> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/22051158/how-to-fully-uninstall-pip-installed-with-easy-install/51204337
<wxl> sudo python -m pip uninstall pip
<wxl> sudo python -m pip3 uninstall pip3
<wxl> maybe even
<wxl> sudo python3 -m pip3 uninstall pip3
<his> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/khW7cJWm6J/ for 1st command
<his> For 2 and 3: no module named pip3
<wxl> jeez you really messed up good XD
<wxl> sudo python -m pip uninstall pip3?
<his> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QSzQ2kv9dZ/
<wxl> do `which pip` and `which pip3` produce results still?
<his> wich pip3 yes
<his> which pip yes
<wxl> ok well good we got rid of one of them
<wxl> oh well nevermind
<wxl> sigh
<wxl> let's try sudo python3 -m pip uninstall pip
<his> Successfully uninstalled
<wxl> oh horray
<wxl> try the which's again
<his> usr local pip or pip 3
<his> with /
<his> "/"
<his> not user/.local/ anymore :)
<wxl> wait what?
<his> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bggxJyfHXW/
<wxl> huh
<wxl> what does `apt cache policy python-pip` say?
<wxl> sorry apt-cache
<wxl> or `apt-cache policy python3-pip`?
<wxl> that might be the easy_install you did
<wxl> looks like `sudo easy_install -m pip` is what you want https://stackoverflow.com/questions/22051158/how-to-fully-uninstall-pip-installed-with-easy-install
<wxl> if that works, and the `which`s don't return anything THEN you have a choice
<wxl>  1. install pip yourself. i wouldn't suggest this because you're still using the python on the system (from the repos)
<wxl>  2. install pip from the repos. given python2 is deprecated, i'd probably just install python3-pip and then do your pip install
<his> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V8R4qF6zpb/
<his> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/p9Qbm4YjSy/
<his> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qs8xDdczgT/
<his> wxl
<wxl> i don't knwo what to tell you
<wxl> try #python
<his> sudo apt-get purge python* && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get install python*
<his> ?
<his> https://askubuntu.com/questions/642533/python-pip-broken-on-ubuntu
<his> wxl ?
<wxl> try #python
#lubuntu 2020-06-06
<dengi> how do I import a vpn config via GUI?
<dengi> add vpn button is greyed out adding via edit connection also yet to work
<dengi> 18.04
<guiverc> Is there a reason why a lubuntu 20.04 image won't provide a "Try Lubuntu without installing"  (UEFI i gather, i get it on VM, it's start lubuntu matching manual on some hardware)  [https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2444909]
<guiverc_qa> qa-test only; ignore
<tommy``> i've a question, i've installed yesterday lubuntu on my very old pc and is totally awesome and fast! This morning it seems i found pc frozen, i noticed that screensaver was active and seems like it was his fault, how that is possible? thanks
<guiverc> tommy``, what release of lubuntu?  I assume it wasn't turned off, just left on with xscreensaver running?  does it switch to a text terminal (eg. ctrl+alt+f4) and back?
<tommy``> hey guiverc, hi, i installed latest 20.04 LTS, and yes it wasn't turned off, i had to press reset button on computer because nothing seems worked
<tommy``> i didn't tried ctrl+alt+f4
<guiverc> if you try it, it switches to a text terminal .. other options are SysRq key combinations to tell (linux) kernel what to do (assuming gui has locked up, I'd not expect that on Lubuntu with good pc. you could run ramtest maybe if it occurs again a few times
<guiverc> fyi:  use ctrl+alt+F1 to switch back to GUI (away from tty4)
<tommy``> my is pretty old Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q9400  @ 2.66GHz with 8GB DDR2 667mhz
<tommy``> pc*
<guiverc> don't knock that thing... this is my primary pc and it's "dell [optiplex] 960 (c2q-q9400, 8gb, amd/ati cedar radeon hd 5000/6000/7350/8350)"
<tommy``> nvidia GTX550ti there
<tommy``> so i could assume is ram issue?
<guiverc> i would run memtest86() for sure, but esp. if desktop, I'd open it up and have a look at motherboard (any swollen caps etc...)
<tommy``> can i see, maybe, the log of this night? when happened the issue?
<guiverc> `dmesg` won't help (it's current session), but there maybe some clues in `journalctl`; for sure it's worth a look
<guiverc> and in case a program crashed, I'd also look in /var/crash/  (looking for crash file, not everything leaves it, but most system programs do inc. xscreensaver I believe)
<tommy``>  /var/crash seems empty
<tommy``> I've this on journalctl at 3:46 am
<tommy``> https://paste.ofcode.org/DvJxgjpP6TVrHrP2JHAhA3
<tommy``> also some of:
<tommy``> kernel: nouveau 0000:01:00.0: fifo: read fault at 000044a000 engine 05 [BAR3] client 07 [BAR_READ] reason 02 [PAGE_NOT_PRESENT] on channel -1 [021febf000 unknown]
<guiverc> sorry I don't recognize anything there  (tr3nton nouveau lines)
<tommy``>  tr3nton is  pc name
 * guiverc guessed that from detail
<tommy``> also: https://paste.ofcode.org/pp4e5Prq45RyjvY79LyST9
<tommy``> those are red messages on journalctl
<guiverc> i suspect the second paste is only normal messages.. I'd compare those messages with what is normal for your box (given new install, you won't currently have much to compare to)
<guiverc> if you selected it because of time & suspected crash, ignore my "normal messages", it could be useful when you have more, or to others
<tommy``> the screensaver by default activate itself after 10minutes?
<guiverc> sounds correct... rather short in my opinion, so I change it, plus flurry to something else too
<tommy``> i can check what happened from 1:10 am because I slept at 1
<tommy``> nothing till 3.41 am, then: nouveau 0000:01:00.0: Xorg[1242]: failed to idle channel 9 [Xorg[1242]]
<guiverc> I'd probably ignore it (noting it of course), and look for pattern, running memtest & if easily opened, check of motherboard  (if it was hot, is dust/etc preventing good air flow, need a clean inside etc...)
<tommy``> I checked motherboard 1 week ago, I've done the "summer clean" with compress air
<guiverc> :) no need to check again.
<tommy``> yes i suspect also an issue combined with nvidia driveer and 3d screensaver images
<guiverc> xscreensaver can be changed to blank only
<tommy``> https://paste.ofcode.org/kf3c5tiEacTNRnMUBNnfu3
<tommy``> that file have 120 inside
<guiverc> you pasted that before (looks identical anyway, even if url differs), I didn't know how to interpret that sorry (I've seen it before, but can't recall anything sorry)
<tommy``> ok no problem :D
<tommy``> regarding changing theme and aspect, i've installed Adapta-Colorpack but i don't know where i can change it
<guiverc> if xscreensaver crashed, I'd have switched to [text] term (ctrl+alt+f4), login & look around... if needs be killed xscreensaver (I get the feeling you feel it's the issue with nouveau issues).. and expect to re-gain control
<tommy``> ok i'll do that if re-happens, thanks mate ;)
<guiverc> if you mean https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1190851/; it's a GTK theme so not usable on a Qt (LXQt) based desktop, but could be used to theme gnome apps maybe.. you could expand & copy to a theme directory (in $HOME or /usr/share/..)
<guiverc> see also https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.2/appearance.html?highlight=themes
<tommy``> oh ok!
<guiverc> tommy``, this may also be helpful    https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/468709/lxqt-what-are-the-qt-themes-widget-styles-and-how-to-install-new-ones  (the directories I alluded to are actually mentioned with proper detail, I missed sorry)
<guiverc> (even if widget style isn't what you are after, the directory options was what I was looking for; something to paste so I didn't make typos)
<tommy``> do you have some cool theme?
<guiverc> I'm probably close to the worst person to ask..
<tommy``> ahah ok
<tommy``> oh finally static ip issue seems fixed
<tommy``> i've edited the file inside /etc/netplan/
<tommy``> https://paste.ofcode.org/GAC6Lzgvkgcm7psgQBui4S
<tommy``> is this good solution?
<tommy``> for static ip obviously
<guiverc> i can't help with netplan sorry, fyi: you can also use ubuntu for non-Lubuntu specific questions (Lubuntu is an official flavor)
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tommy`` [<tommy``> do you have some cool theme?], https://gitlab.com/isseigx/lxqt-less-theme
<tommy``> oh ok
<tommy``> thanks lubot, checking
<guiverc> fyi:  it's N0um3n0; use a @ before name (on telegram, not IRC, bot links networks)
<tommy``> ops :D
 * guiverc didn't use @N0.. so as to not ping the term of ..
<lubot> <N0um3n0> ;)
<tommy``> installed less theme N0um3n0
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @tommy`` [<tommy``> installed less theme N0um3n0], You have more here.... … https://store.kde.org/browse/cat/446/order/latest
<tommy``> actually now i'm looking for some wallpaper
<guiverc> tommy``, if you `apt-cache search wallpapers` you can see all ubuntu/flavor wallpaper packages... some good ones are amongst them
<tommy``> oh good to know let's do that
<guiverc> (the packages are usually all wallpapers for a flavor/release, not a single wallpaper)
<Bombo> hi
<Bombo> i upgraded from 19.04 to 19.10 then to 20.04, now the splash (loading lubuntu) screen shows 'Lubuntu 18.04'
<Deano59> hopefully someon can answer my question; what is calamaris?
<Deano59> someone*
<Deano59> I created a custom .iso with cubic and installed/removed what I wanted. at the end of the install it says calamaris failed but the install still succeeds as I can boot to it. just wondering what IT means?
<kc2bez> Deano59: Calamares is the installer for Lubuntu.
<kc2bez> https://calamares.io
<Bombo> the version i have is Focal Focca according to https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu#Table_of_releases
<Bombo> ;)
<Deano59> kc2bez: just wondering what crashes it then
<kc2bez> I am not sure Deano59 Maybe try starting it from the command line.
<GLAT-agent1> Hello. I am selling GNU/Linux licenses. Contact me if you want one ($99 for single computer, $49 for each computer if purchasing for 25 or more machines).
<GLAT-agent3> Hello. I am selling GNU/Linux licenses ($99 for single computer, $49 for each computer if purchasing for 25 or more machines).
<Deano59> kc2bez: how do I start the installer from the command line???
<Deano59> brb gonna backup
<Deano59> sorry had to go earlier kc2bez, how do I run the startup from command line?
<Deano59> the installer/startup... y'know. ;P
<kc2bez> `sudo -E calamares`
<Deano59> thanks!
<kc2bez> np
<hugo_> hello
<hugo_> sorry for my english, i speak french or spanish
<kc2bez> o/
<hugo_> but i will try
<kc2bez> ok.
<hugo_> i just install lubuntu 20.04 and i cant install new software from muon or discover
<hugo_> dont have permission
<hugo_> if i try sudo apt install mysoftware, its ok, i can install
<hugo_> but i would like to do with muon and discover
<hugo_> so if you can help me, thank you. i am trying to find an issue on internet but i dont find
<kc2bez> Is there only 1 user on the system?
<hugo_> 2 users
<hugo_> user1 and then i created user2
<kc2bez> I think you have encountered this. https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/user-account-lost-all-permissions-cant-install-from-discover/1235
<hugo_> i am reading , it seems the same problem
<kc2bez> I am not sure there is a solution yet.
<hugo_> ok, the solution is to have only one user
<hugo_> but seems you can add users with command line and its ok
<hugo_> i dont want to reinstall the system so i will try to remove a user i see what happen
<hugo_> thank you for help
<hugo_> very fast :)
<kc2bez> The work around of using apt is an option too.
<hugo_> yes maybe , until there is an upgrade with the bug fix
<hugo_> maybe its not "until" the good word :)
<hugo_> yes its "until", sorry
<hugo_> im back, i remove user2 and now the problem is gone
<hugo_> i use "userdel -r user2"
<hugo_> thanks
<kc2bez> Thank you for the updated information.
<hugo_> you are welcome
#lubuntu 2020-06-07
<Huntresslove> Hi, I am on Lubuntu 19.04 How would i update to 20,04 lts?
<diogenes_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Huntresslove> thanks!
<cegrek> tes
<Munsko> join #ubuntu
<HickorySmokedBac> Is Lubuntu OK with trying gaming from Steam?
<HickorySmokedBac> Or should I start off with Ubuntu
<lubot> <teward001> it should be capable of using Steam and its underlying functionality.  It may install other dependencies when you attempt to install it though
<lubot> <teward001> i haven't *tested* this but this is my two-cents anyways about how it works.
